# Sticky  Lamest Biking Injury Ever



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

i had just come back from a pretty decent ride and pulled into my driveway. went up to my roof rack to get the bike down and on the way up SLAMMED my right hand into the frame of the rear window of the car. at this point i did what i've seen everyone in sports do, i dropped to the ground and started crying like a baby. one of the most painful things ever. i regained my composure after 10 minutes or so and went inside for some comfort from my wife. we put ice on it thinking it was just really bruised and went about our day (but jesus did it hurt). i never really thought it was broken because i could still move my fingers, but i did notice my grip was really weak. that was on a saturday. as the week wore on the pain subsided, the swelling went down (slightly), but i could still sense something was wrong. a few days ago i wanted to go for a ride and tried to test my grip on my bike. the result was searing pain. finally went to the doc this past friday for xrays. today i got the call that the results are in and yes indeed i fractured my hand. i go to get it set and patched up on wednesday, but i guess my season is over now  , or at least the warm weather riding...

its ironic that i throw myself down a mountain regularly, encounter bears, snakes, stupid people, huge rocks etc. and have never been seriously hurt other than a couple of chipped teeth, scrapes, bruises and the occasional stitch, but getting the bike off the roof of my car results in a fractured hand. it reminds me of these baseball players that go on the dl because of an injury sustained while taking out the garbage. oh well, guess there's nothing to do but laugh at it. anyone else have any stupid bike related (kind of) injuries to help cheer me up?


----------



## phatr32 (Jun 24, 2005)

My bro's bike has a crappy set of V brakes, so when he took his mates hydrolic disk brake equipped bike for a spin around the car park, he didnt expect the to come to a sudden stop and smacked his nuts on the head stem.

steve


----------



## Jack Hass (Jun 27, 2004)

TrekFan said:


> i had just come back from a pretty decent ride and pulled into my driveway. went up to my roof rack to get the bike down and on the way up SLAMMED my right hand into the frame of the rear window of the car. at this point i did what i've seen everyone in sports do, i dropped to the ground and started crying like a baby. one of the most painful things ever. i regained my composure after 10 minutes or so and went inside for some comfort from my wife. we put ice on it thinking it was just really bruised and went about our day (but jesus did it hurt). i never really thought it was broken because i could still move my fingers, but i did notice my grip was really weak. that was on a saturday. as the week wore on the pain subsided, the swelling went down (slightly), but i could still sense something was wrong. a few days ago i wanted to go for a ride and tried to test my grip on my bike. the result was searing pain. finally went to the doc this past friday for xrays. today i got the call that the results are in and yes indeed i fractured my hand. i go to get it set and patched up on wednesday, but i guess my season is over now  , or at least the warm weather riding...
> 
> its ironic that i throw myself down a mountain regularly, encounter bears, snakes, stupid people, huge rocks etc. and have never been seriously hurt other than a couple of chipped teeth, scrapes, bruises and the occasional stitch, but getting the bike off the roof of my car results in a fractured hand. it reminds me of these baseball players that go on the dl because of an injury sustained while taking out the garbage. oh well, guess there's nothing to do but laugh at it. anyone else have any stupid bike related (kind of) injuries to help cheer me up?


A couple of years ago I was riding my bike in front of my house without a seat and post. I decided I would try to stop the bike by putting my a$$ on the rear wheel.

The rear wheel grabbed a hold of my shorts and sucked them into the seatstays along with my a$$ and nuts.

The bike came to a skidding stop!


----------



## Trail Daddy (Nov 11, 2004)

Jack Hass said:


> The rear wheel grabbed a hold of my shorts and sucked them into the seatstays along with my a$$ and nuts.


Bwahahahaha!!!!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

the lamo mounting brackets that come w/ certain models of specialized cycling computers have sharp edges--prone to cause lamo injuries. spec's product managers/purchasers would do well to come up w/ a less lame manufacturer so its consumers would suffer less lamo injuries at its hands.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Jack Hass said:


> A couple of years ago I was riding my bike in front of my house without a seat and post. I decided I would try to stop the bike by putting my a$$ on the rear wheel.


You really earned your handle that day.


----------



## Dirtygrl (Jun 28, 2005)

*Almost as stupid*

Have you ever banged your head really hard on the end of your bike rack........like really hard. I smacked my head on the end, of course in a crowded parking lot before a race and had an egg size knot on my head......very painful when trying to squeeze my noggin into a helmet.


----------



## kokothemonkey (Jan 22, 2004)

*Get this one.*

My friend and I had just finished riding Porcupine rim from town and we had both endo'd pretty hard on the ride, but no significant injuries to speak of. When we were pulling into town into our campspot (one of the ones in town) he takes the corner pretty fast, all of the knobs shred off his front and rear tires and he goes down at about 20, ripping his shorts and giving him road rash from his foot up to his shoulder. I told him it was the let down after completing such a good ride, definitely one I won't forget.


----------



## BundokBiker (May 15, 2004)

*While moving at a whopping 0 mph*

I managed to cut my leg. Needed 17 stitches to close.

I was climbing a steep hill and stopped to wait for my friends to catchup. Unclipped my left foot and put it down on a very jagged rock. A portion of the rock crumbled under my foot and all my weight concentrated onto the left side of my calf. Rocks were very sharp and cut me like a knife.


----------



## VA2SLOride (Feb 17, 2005)

I was coming around a corner last friday, washed out, and broke my right hand as well. 

TrekFan--- how long are you down for? I'm looking at about six weeks or so.....

bummed.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I inverted my foot*

I twisted the crap out of my ankle while loading my bike on the roof racks. This was the day after I built it up, and was going to be the maiden ride. It fully swolen and turned black and blue like I have never seen before.

I had really crappy med insurance at the time... like you pay for the first $2000 and then it kicks in. I was unemployed at the time. I sent pix to my bro-in-law who was an emergency room doctor. He said it was prolly fine, just support it, ice it and stay off of it.

I was off for two weeks, and wore an ankle brace for another 3 weeks after that.

Oh, and back when I used a hatchback rack, I used to clobber myself all the time. I got the hatch open (VW GTi) getting my gear out, getting ready for a ride. I got it all, and slam the hatch shut... when the rack hits me on the head. Even with a helmet on, it hurts. Impy got nailed by it too. I stopped using it.

Of course, there was the time when I first got clipless pedals. In the parking lot before the ride, I tipped and scraped the crap out of my knee. It was nearly as bad as any scrape I got on the trail.


----------



## SabbathU71 (Dec 24, 2004)

Dirtygrl said:


> Have you ever banged your head really hard on the end of your bike rack........like really hard. I smacked my head on the end, of course in a crowded parking lot before a race and had an egg size knot on my head......very painful when trying to squeeze my noggin into a helmet.


I have two....

(1)I had my bike on a trunk rack not too long ago. After a ride, I loaded my bike on the rack and went for coffee. I had put my wallet and money in the trunk. Obviously, to get coffee I had to get the money out. I was so tired, I didnt remove the bike, but muscled the trunk open with the bike and rack still on it. I looked in... got the money... backed my head out... LET THE TRUNK FALL - The bike and rack, together, hit me on the face and forehead. Luckily, no major damage. Just scrapes and bumbs.

(2)I was doing wheelies on the sidewalk in front of my house. Pulled hard on the bars - pedaled hard - COULDN'T CLIP-OUT. Fell flat on my back - no camelbak to break the fall. Fractured three vertebrae. Out for 6 weeks. Finally, riding again.

I was thinking the same thing - rocks, boulders, downhills, switchbacks - scrapes and bruises. Sidewalk = Broken Back!


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

SabbathU71 said:


> (1)I had my bike on a trunk rack not too long ago. After a ride, I loaded my bike on the rack and went for coffee. I had put my wallet and money in the trunk. Obviously, to get coffee I had to get the money out. I was so tired, I didnt remove the bike, but muscled the trunk open with the bike and rack still on it. I looked in... got the money... backed my head out... LET THE TRUNK FALL - The bike and rack, together, hit me on the face and forehead. Luckily, no major damage. Just scrapes and bumbs.


Did pretty much the same thing once. Two bikes on the rack, it knocked me to my knees.

But not as bad as the time I knocked my self unconcious picking up a cat. First thing in the morning one of my hungry cats is bugging me and I bend over to pick it up as I'm walking out of my bedroom. I slammed my head into the doorframe and came too on the floor. Cat was staring a me a foot away. Probably wondering if I was dead and could it eat me.


----------



## crashtoomuch (Nov 7, 2004)

TrekFan said:


> . anyone else have any stupid bike related (kind of) injuries to help cheer me up?


Turned my head to the left to do a farmers blow with my right hand over my nostril. Lost it on a bump on the otherwise smooth trail. Severe endo - broken crossmax spoke, smacked both ankles with something - handlebar? Skinned knee. Worse was I tore the tendon off the last digit of my pinky finger - ouch.

Worse still, I had to explain to the office mates that I have a splint on my finger because I was blowing my nose while riding my bike and crashed.


----------



## norton05 (Sep 20, 2005)

Mine was lame, public, and painful.

I was getting used to a 24" wheelset on a jump bike, just tooling around on a sidewalk. Coming up to an intersection I started S-turns to cut speed for the traffic light, and the toe of my inside foot caught the cement. Foot was pulled off pedal as I was still pedaling, and it came back around and raked the back of my bare leg (wearing shorts) from back of knee to bottom of heel, yanking off my shoe. I got 3 huge bloody gashes from my pedal pins all down my leg, and I didn't even come off my bike. 

Braked to a stop, limped over to get my shoe, and at least 4 carfuls of people were staring at me. Nice. Only 2 miles from home, too. Unable to walk for a day, couldn't wear a shoe or sock on that leg for a week. Interesting scars at least.


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

VA2SLOride said:


> I was coming around a corner last friday, washed out, and broke my right hand as well.
> 
> TrekFan--- how long are you down for? I'm looking at about six weeks or so.....
> 
> bummed.


i will find out in the morning. hope its not too bad, but we went to pick up the xray results today and after sneaking a peek the hair stood up on the back of my neck it looked so horrible. kinda looks like a chicken wishbone after you snapped it...


----------



## walrasian (Aug 16, 2005)

*car racks*

Seeing as everyone else seems to have a bike rack story, thought I would add my two cents. I have a bike rack that attaches to my spare tire and it seems to take out alot of people. The first incident involved my sister in law at my other brothers wedding, just before family photos. She is going into my jeep for her purse and forgets that the bike rack is there, she walks into it face first and gets an L shaped red mark just below her nose that showed up bright red in the photos. 
The next notable incident involved a buddy running from his house to get in the jeep at night, forgets about bike rack and hits it full tilt, rocks the car and drops him to the ground for a few minutes. Damage= 3 V-shaped red marks across his chest. Funny thing about that one is that just before he burst from his door at top speed, I said to my friend riding shotgun that wouldn't it be funny if buck didn't see the bike rack and ran in to it. well as if on cue the jeep shakes and we get out to see buck in the fetal position moaning on the ground.
Lesson learned here is take your bike rack off between rides ( or don't, mine has carved six notches in the last year alone and I can't wait to see how many people it eats in the next year)


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

The first time I used clipless pedals back in the 90's, I was going around an uphill switchback somewhere on Tam and fell over, off the switchback onto the lower part of the trail I'd just come round. What a tumble. But I fell into a mud puddle (yee-haaa) and when I sat up and looked at my legs, I'd fallen onto a Banana Slug and it was sliming my inner thigh..oooo how romantic!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sorry to hear...that is why I don't like roof racks....too tired to put a bike on the roof or take it down


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

*Burger down!*

How's this hand story for ya? I was takin' a break from wrenching and was going down to get a burger from a local joint. On the way back to the shop, (both hands full of bags-o-burger,) I was making a right corner onto one of the bridges in town. Some city workers were out watering the flowers. I railed the corner as normal, hit the wet, slick concrete on my Moby Bites. Bike down, busted hand, and burgers/fries everywhere! I got a cast and no lunch!


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

VA2SLOride said:


> I was coming around a corner last friday, washed out, and broke my right hand as well.
> TrekFan--- how long are you down for? I'm looking at about six weeks or so.....
> bummed.


I broke my right hand at work six weeks ago, I am hoping to get cleared by the doc this week, but it will probably only be for light stuff. I have been out of the brace for the most part, but have to wear it like a sport brace for any load bearing stuff. I have only been able to put myself on the trainer twice.

I forgot about it yesterday and shook hands with someone who had a stout grip, man that hurt for a little bit.


----------



## Arkon (Apr 27, 2004)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> the lamo mounting brackets that come w/ certain models of specialized cycling computers have sharp edges--prone to cause lamo injuries. spec's product managers/purchasers would do well to come up w/ a less lame manufacturer so its consumers would suffer less lamo injuries at its hands.


totally lame


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

A few years ago in front of our old house I was starting out on a ride. There was a bunch of younger kids on skateboards milling around so I decided to bunny hop off the huge 6" curb to show the kids that I was also an "extreme" athelete. Unfortunately, I had forgotten which bike I had pulled from the rack and was unexpectedly on flat pedals instea of clipless.

To the junior boarders I suppose it looked like I jumped up in the air specifically for the purpose of crashing my nuts down, full on to the top tube. I tried to ride away with as little whimpering as possible until I was safely around the corner.


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

*Back to the trailhead...*

...on the last 200 yds of gravel road, I popped my front wheel up to see if I could determine where the suspension click was coming from. Landed the front off center, the wheel went sideways and down I went.

My most stupid crash to date. Of course I had to do it with witnesses present.

Walt


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

ouch. 

well i'm on the shelf for 4 to 6 weeks. doctor said the good news is that i didnt need surgery or anything like that. bone pretty much set itself and i need the resin cast for 4 to 6 weeks and then i can start light activity after that. this sucks pretty bad, but it could have been worse i guess. by the looks of these stories it seems these damn bike racks are more dangerous than riding!


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Not mine but...*

A few weeks ago we were riding and there was a nice log pile so you could clear a large, high log (yeah, yeah, yeah - sanitization, but without this log pile Hans himself couldn't clear this log). On the back side there were a few logs out of place. We stop and put them back in. The last one needed a little nudging and my buddy gives it a swift kick expecting it to fall into place. Well the kick was a little too swift and the log didn't move. He broke his toe. It turned a nice deep purple uck. He finished the ride though...

John


----------



## jg150 (Aug 9, 2005)

> But not as bad as the time I knocked my self unconcious picking up a cat. First thing in the morning one of my hungry cats is bugging me and I bend over to pick it up as I'm walking out of my bedroom. I slammed my head into the doorframe and came too on the floor. Cat was staring a me a foot away. Probably wondering if I was dead and could it eat me.


Now THAT is funny! I can just see the cat sitting there licking its chops...


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

After a race one of the local Junior Experts was riding a no handed wheelie, while drinking a coke. When he went to set the front wheel down (still no handed, drinking a coke), the front wheel turned 90 degrees. It had the expected result in front of at least 100 howling racers.


----------



## CDtofer (Nov 4, 2004)

*I have one....*

This is dumber than yours Trek Fan. When I got my first FS some 4 years ago I was so excited I took it out for its maiden voyage. Rode to the local trails, rode to work to show a fellow biking colleague than back to the trails. Was so interested in getting everything nice and dialed. Was out for 5 - 6 hours doing a bunch of short loops bak to back. Rolled off a couple small boulders and hit a few jumps I had never hit on my hard tail. Life was good. By now I am getting a bit hungry so I think I will ride to the local sandwich shop. So I go and grab a bite to eat and sit outside looking at my bike all happy.

When I was all done and getting ready to head home I clipped in with my left foot and rolled off as I brought my right leg over the bike. Before my foot was down on the other pedal I clipped the handlebars into a shopping cart that had came loose off the end of the big train (like they cart boys push into the store) and I was instantly done on the ground. I had been coasting at about 3 mph. Rolled over my hand with my whole body weight and broke both bones in my arm just above the wrist.

The cart had come loose because some young kid had slammed another into the back of the line. I wasnt mad at him, but it sucked that his mother did not even stop to check if I was okay or offer me a ride. I ended up waling a mile to the local ER. My arm was twisted into a "Z" shape as my hand was pulled back by the tendons. If I could have held out both arms straight the left one would have been a good 5 inches shorter than the right...

After the 6 hour operation to repair my arm I sat and looked at the bike in my living room for three months before I could ride. I spent some nine weeks with four pins and a bunch of screws connected to a 8 in steel rod that held my arm immobile.


----------



## galleywench (May 21, 2004)

*showing off in front of son*

I was showing off for my 5 year old doing wheelies in a parking lot. I was clipped in and pulled up too hard and couldn't clip out. Landed right on my tail bone and fractured coccyx.


----------



## chickenlegs (Feb 2, 2004)

TrekFan said:


> oh well, guess there's nothing to do but laugh at it. anyone else have any stupid bike related (kind of) injuries to help cheer me up?


First ride on a new hardtail, about 4 years ago. Forgot to tighten up my spd pedals. Go to bunny hop a little 10 inch log, came right out of the pedals, OTB. Broken wrist, actually the scaphoid bone. Horrible bone to break, takes forever to heal. I was out 3 months while my shiny new bike sat in the corner.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*How about*

Real early in the morning airing up the tires and not thinking I reached from the rotor side of the wheel and pulled the hose of the pump off the presta valve, when it broke loose I backhanded the rotor and cut the $hit out of the back of my hand bad enough for stitches but I didn't want to tell the story to the doc so I just butterflied it. Not even on the bike and I needed stitches


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

*Crash in front yard*

A couple of years ago, I had just put the finishing touches on the bike for the upcoming season. I figured I would take it out for a spin in the yard with my flip-flops. I was pedaling up a hill and just ran out of steam for the gear I was pushing. I fell over and shin-dropped the only rock in the yard. I just about passed out after seeing the inside of my leg. Off to the ER, they stitched me up, but three days later got a blood infection (my calf swelled to twice the size as the other). Then ER trip #2. It was a great way to start the season. Ima moron!


----------



## Flynn (Oct 14, 2004)

*broken thumb*

I also did the broken hand thing....in my local park which is really, really tame by most standards. Was coming down a small hill, took a right turn way too fast and the bike lost traction on a patch of sand/tiny gravel/dirt mix. After getting up and doing the obligatory "are my legs/arms/head broken" and checking the bike, I realized my left thumb wasn't feeling to great. Removed my gloves and thought it was just dislocated, so I proceeded to try and jam it back in. ( I'm not a doctor but have stayed at Holiday Inn's before ). Anyways, after 5 minutes of that, realized I needed some actual medical help. After the ER visit found out the thumb was dislocated! - but broken nicely too.

I now have a gorgeous piece of titanium in my thumb. All from my local "easy" park....

Flynn


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

*Junk to Stem w/ Faceplant*

My boy Mackey, and I had just ridden through this creek, on the way back he hit a submerged log. He said later that the base turned purple, and there may have been some blood.


----------



## qazwsx (Aug 8, 2004)

Just call me mister wheelie
4 months ago I was doing wheelie and yes I was in clips ( WHAT AN IDIOT ), and went over backwards.The pisser was my right foot twisted out of my shoe and broke my ankle in 4 places,now after 12 screws,1 plate and 4 1/2 months I am posing as a road rider on 
mountian bike .


----------



## ka0t1c07 (Aug 3, 2005)

When I was a little kid riding BMX bikes, I crushed my nuts against the handle bar stem by trying to go in between two 2 footer post. Well one pedal caught the post and launched me forward into the stem. Hurts like hell. Wasnt on my knees though, but when I got home and check my Jewels, I found out that I had a small tare on my Nut sack. Man, after that, I was walking like I been ridding a horse for weeks. Learn my lesson ever since.


----------



## ka0t1c07 (Aug 3, 2005)

When I was a little kid riding BMX bikes, I crushed my nuts against the handle bar stem by trying to go in between two 2 footer post. Well one pedal caught the post and launched me forward into the stem. Hurts like hell. Wasnt on my knees though, but when I got home and check my Jewels, I found out that I had a small tare on my Nut sack. Man, after that, I was walking like I been ridding a horse for weeks. Learn my lesson ever since.


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

I just broke my wrist with the slowest, lamest endo ever... Now I have to try and type with a wrist brace... sucks


----------



## krd123 (Jul 21, 2004)

*My lame crash almost broke my neck*

I was riding with a group up Minnewanka. Near the top of the climbing on the way in, there was a piece of yellow plastic laying on the trail under a tree. This section of the trail is on scree with a long drop off to the lake on the right. The tree is on the left. The best line up the hill is also on the left. I am looking down at the piece of plastic trying to figure out what it is. Just as my brain completes the calculation that the piece of plastic is from a helmet that probably got snagged on the tree, my heads starts getting twisted around until my neck can't go any further. Then I start to loop out and go over backwards in a twisting fall, headed for the edge and the long drop to the lake. I just managed to hang onto my bike and keep enough of my body on the trail to not go over the edge. The group gathered around with everyone wondering what happend. Once the story came out there was a hearty round of laughs. I finished the ride with quite the headache. Two rounds of aggressive physio got my neck loosened up but it was real sore for a couple of weeks. The helmet has a nice branch sized hole poked into the foam in one of the vents.


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*getting the bike out of the truck....*

...by standing on the truck tire and leaning against the side of the truck only to slip on the tire (the parking lot was muddy) and cracked my head on the top of the truck bed, and cut my shin on the exhaust and mananged to drag the bike out on top of me during all of this and put the pedal into my chest hard enough to knock the wind out of me.

The whole thing happened with a club standing off to the side looking at me like they should check out the sky to see if a rock was going to fall on me to.


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

*head in backwards hooded sweatshirt*

Commuting, i put on a hooded sweatshirt while riding...only i put in on backwards...blinded with my face in the hood...crashed immediately in front of a bunch of teenagers. they laughed their asses off. probably deserve a darwin award for that.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

How many of us have unclipped right and leaned left? Or versa visa? I did it a few years ago and got a nice little chainring scratch on my right calf. It got infected and I ended up with blood poisoning. Antibiotics for 4 weeks and yoguart after that. Felt like crap for almost two months.

All because I aint smart enough to unclip the right foot.


----------



## mtpisgah (Jan 12, 2004)

*in the yard*

I was at my parents house using flat pedals trying to learn how to bunny hop correctly. My dad had watched me for a bit before heading out to his workshop. About a 1/2 hour goes by and I take the flats off and put on the clipless and keep practicing. He walks out of his workshop heading back to the house and walks up in front of me so I trackstand. He then starts to go around me and pushes me over thinking I was still using the flats. I went over so fast I didn't have time to clip out. Now I blame all of my shoulder problems on him.


----------



## XRAYO (Aug 8, 2005)

OK, so I read this thread early this morning, before sunrise and before my usual morning trail ride... I thought, boy, these are some pretty "funny" crashes! Glad it's not me. I can learn from this...

So, it rained here over the last couple of days and I did a road ride yesterday as I waited for the trails to dry out. Today I hopped on the MTB and decided to take a chance on the trails. 

My endo this morning wouldn't have been so ironic had I not just spent 10 minutes reading your posts. Needless to say, I was riding the flats on a swell singletrack, listening to the Talking Heads (More Songs About Buildings and Food) on my pod and, generally having a terrific time when I caught the ledge and jackknifed back onto the trail at about 10MPH. Totally caught me off guard. I almost planted my face and, fortunately, the ground was really soft but I caught my shoulder and it felt lilke I about dislocated it for a minute while I hollered in pain. I half taco'd my front wheel and had to stand on it to straighten it out enough to ride to the trailhead. And, wouldn't you know, I never see anyone on the trail as early as I ride and, low and behold, here comes a fellow biker willing to help me out. Pretty embarrassing to say the least. And, my iPod (fortunately my Shuffle) ate the fall and I'll have to dig out the mud with a toothbrush.

Worst part is, my wife has complained lately about the number of repairs I've had at the LBS. This learning curve is a *****. 

Well, I got to go if I'm going to ride again in the next couple of days. Hope the LBS can build me a new wheel soon!


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

US Nationals in 89.

Warm-up ride prior to the road race. Going maybe 3mph, and look down (road bike) and decide I should thwack my front quick-release to make sure it's tight.

I missed, and my hand went between the fork and the spokes. Bike came to a complete stop, I went over the bars, smashed my helmet, and got a nice compound to the left collarbone. I went home to Arizona.

Still have the nice scar.


----------



## Eggzoi (Jun 9, 2005)

1) Had just taken up riding again after a few years break. Was my first disc brake, and it's a pretty decent one to start on (Saint, 8 in rotor). Anyway, there's a bit of a squeal/scraping noise coming from the brakes but I can't tell if it's front or back. I decide to do a little wheelie and lock the front wheel in the air to see if the noise stops, unfortunately I landed with the wheel still locked up and learnt the power of my new brakes. I've never flipped so quickly. Thankfully the injury was reasonably minor, so I guess it doesn't fit too well into this thread.

2) I got a concussion the other day doing a 3 foot drop. Took a left hand fork on the basic trail riding back to the road, unfortunately the left hand fork had a 3 foot drop that was pretty well hidden, nosedived and ate it, came round with the bike on top of me a couple of seconds later. Thank god for the full face, which was 3 weeks old. Without that I would have lost a fair few teeth and maybe re-broken my jaw on the rock I landed on.


----------



## OldTeen (Jun 14, 2004)

Couple days ago I'm taking an easy road ride around the block with my wife. I ride around a guy walking his 2 dogs. I look back at the dogs instead of looking at the curb. Barely more than walking speed when I crashed. The end of my MTB's flat bar hit my little finger straight on- crushing it into the concrete. Broke & split open my finger like a ball peen hammer. Spent over an hour in the OR with a good hand surgeon cleaning out smashed tissue & fixing tendon. May need more surgery later. Still cannot believe I got that much pain & damage from a dumb slow crash


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

well, welcome to the club anyway. the worst part about this damn tragedy is that i am DYING to ride right about now...


----------



## domni51 (Sep 16, 2006)

I was doing my normal ride-around at Umikaze Park when I noticed that everybody else was wearing shin pads but me. So ride over to the car and put on my shin/knee pads. Well five minutes later I decide to take them back off because they were effecting my pedaling. No soon as I take them off I hit the track again and start flying off of jumps. Unfortunately I botched the last jump and wound up on the ground with a giant on top of me and yes some serious scaring on my shins. This was about three hours and a couple Tylenol ago and I can't help but to look back and think of how stupid I was. 
The best part was that this all took place in front of a medium sized crowd riders (kids, teens, and parents) so what little pride I had was promptly squashed as I limped back to my car.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

First, I am leaning in the hatchback.... WHAMMO... bad lift struts... the deck came down on my head. Headache immediately....

Second, not paying attention spinning some fine track. Tire shrubbed in some duff on the side of the trail, and onto lava rocks I went... on my shoulder and arm and hip. Pain... blood.

Next... Smacked the sack to the stem lightly, but ever so perfectly. I had to fetal. I tried to ride it off, but no. Didn't ever really know how I did it.

Third... Ripping down some great single and a "bug" flies into my mouth and down my throat. I thought about swallowing, but horked instead... Yellow jacket. It stung me in the BACK of the throat.

That was all on one ride 5 days ago. I still have a sore spot on my head. I have good arm, shoulder, and hip scabs to pick, and my throat is still sore from the sting, but I didn't die.

My sack is fine, so I guess all is fine really. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I think my best one was bmx-ing as a kid. I hooked up with a couple older kids doing jumps and thought I could keep up or do better....so I tried. 

Came off this fairly nice jump (amost a vertical for tricks), lose the pedals in mid air and come hard - I mean super hard - on the seat. When I extracted myself from the bike (or it from me) the older kids were all like "Did that hurt, dude?" I couldn't figure out why they'd ask and why the ball bearings hurt so much that I could barely stand... until I got off the bike, turned around and saw that I had shattered the seat into about a dozen pieces and torn my jeans where the end of the rails were left exposed.


----------



## BikeKilla (Apr 4, 2004)

That's nothing to sitting on your bike in a hallway in front of your friends. showing them how clipless pedals work, when your handlebars turn and WHAM! down you go onto the floor in a pile.

D


----------



## khenry44 (May 2, 2004)

*i've got two..*

1. (not so much an injury) post-ride, got the bike off the rack but had popped the trunk while in the car. Came around the other side of the car, but slipped on the curb (had just started to rain after the ride) so naturally i put my hands out to stop my fall. My right hand plants on the rear windshield and my torso slams into the open trunk... but the trunk slammed shut. When my right hand hit the windsheild it slid down the wet glass INTO the open hole behind the trunk. When the trunk slammed shut it pinned all four finger tips inside the trunk.. Luckily the trunk on my honda is flexible.. but my hand was jammed in the crack between the window and trunk. I was also still slidding off the back of the wet trunk in a super awkward position. i regained my footing, but my keys were in my right pocket-had to lay my body on the trunk on top of my hand, reach around to my left pocket and get the keys out but blindly fumble around for the key hole. i had a hell of a time getting the trunk open and my fingers out since i had to turn the key but also give enough room to let it open. that one was completely stupid. luckily no one was around..

2. this july 4th, came through a turn going super slow manualing. hit an odd transition in the turn and sent me over the back of my bike. As i went over the rear of the bike i started to stand up to try not to land on my tailbone-but was stepping off of my bike-somehow my left foot stuck on the pedal but didn't let loose until the very last second-planting on the ground and kept twisting until i felt and heard an audible POP. I hit the ground-no pain. Stood up and walked around trying to shake it off-knew something wasn't right. laid back down to get my bearings-thats when i noticed my left ankle kind of flopped to the one side. hmm. thats not right. Sat up and tested it again-again it happens-no pain but a odd clicking noise behind my left knee. I get up and get beside my bike and walk about a mile out of the woods. SLOW GOING. its hot out-i'm sweating, the damned insects are eating me alive. Finally get out to the ranger station-meet up with a guy checking traffic to slow them down on the loop. I get up beside him and ask him for some help. His reply "no i can't help i have to go to a high speed chase on the highway..." he puts his truck in drive and starts to roll away. I slam on the side of the truck and call him every name in the book-truck stops he rolls back and is super nice to me stating i was walking so well he thought i was asking for directions. Long story short-broke my fibula high just below my knee, and severely sprained my ankle. 6 weeks in a cast in the middle of summer. hot as all hell through july/august and my wife and i had JUST closed on a house. neat.


----------



## lopez test pilot (Sep 26, 2006)

Many moons ago we had a BMX park at chicopee ski club with some doubles. not mentioning any names but BRAD RANDELL had lost his nut on one side of the front hub and deciding a wing nut would do the trick flew towards the doubles for some narly air to have his front tire come off 8 feet over the gap and front forks dig in to a wicked front head slam. Brad are you still out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wing nuts bad!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

In the early 90s, before I went to clipless, I smacked my shin on the pedal. I had a little gash, but it didn't look serious. As I was driving home, I looked at my foot. Blood was pooling around my sock. After cleaning up, I bought some extra large bandages and tape. A few hours after I had bandaged myself, I noticed I was dripping blood (I was leaving a trail of little dots). I went to the clinic, and the doc said I needed stitches. He was grossing out the nurse by prodding on some muscle that was sticking out of the gash. Big laughs all around. Anyway, I think he put in 11 stitches in all. The worst part was that it became infected and I had to go on antibiotics a week later. I had a nasty looking wound that was purple and festering.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Frozen dick, riding at -25 C. Danced around the living room for oh 25 mins. 
Warm shower was way to painful.

Wear wind tight pants.


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 5, 2005)

*highwall*

I was checking out a new section of trail that skirts the allegheny river. I knew after riding on it that it was not made for bikes b/c the rocks were just too plentiful, big, and off camber. I hit a rock on a downhill slope and deadstopped the bike. I kept my ballance for about 5 seconds till i was frantically trying to get unclipped. Finally went down. Down a 15 foot embankment and rolled another 10 feet to the river. Scared the crap out of a guy fishing in a boat. I used my jedi skills to bounce/navigate my way through the rocks and boulders. Only gommered my knee a little. That fall should have broken something. My bike had fallen into a pine tree growing out of the embankment and I had to climb up to it. Needless to say I took my shinguards and arm guards off about 10 minutes prior b/c it was getting hot.

Same trail system I deadstopped the bike into a fallen log and flew off at a downward angle into a vcut ditch. My head stopped my fall into the side of the ditch. Then I rolled to the bottom for about 20 feet. baseballsized bruise on my elbow and forearm. I had a bruise from the top back of my shoulde to the top of my butt, and across the entire right side of my back. spine to armpit. Thats why I bought the arm guards and leg guards that I wasnt wearing on the recent spill b/c it was hot.


----------



## TroyWW (Sep 29, 2005)

Riding by myself this summer, I was heading up a slow ascent through baby-heads, hit one that sent my front tire unweighted, straight sideways. I was going about 5 mph, but was catapulted onto my bar ends when my handlebars turned sideways. If they were any less blunt, they would have impaled me, but instead they simply knocked the wind out of my chest and gave me great whiplash. I jumped up quickly because I couldn't breath and I almost thought my heart had stopped, I hit the sternum so hard. What I didn't know, is that I'd also been launched into a pile of cholla cactus (you might have to know Arizona riding to appreciate this). When I finally caught my breath, I realized I had cactus pods from my shoulder to my calf going up one side and particularly thick in the seat of my pants. Cholla is a wonderful cactus that basically you cannot touch without impaling yourself where ever you grab ahold....so I carefully lowered my shorts and stood naked on the trail picking what I could out of my baggies, just so I could get back on the bike. Good thing this heavily traveled trail was fairly light on that morning...I can't imaging the lame sight of me standing there in the buff picking cactus needles out of my various parts and pieces. Pretty much my lamest wreck!


----------



## Cato (Feb 25, 2004)

I was flying down a ridge section of trail a couple of years ago and the last 12 inches of a rattler was crossing the trail just ahead of me. I didn't have time to slow down and ran over it's tail. 'Bout crapped myself, and the adrenaline injection propelled me even faster. All I could think was that I'd rather go OTB than see another rattler on this ride. Ten minutes later I felt a trickle of water running down my leg, looked down to find the bite valve on the camelback had popped off. I looked back under my arm to see where it was and for reasons that still escape me, grabbed two handfulls of brake. I flew through the air and landed on my chest, tore the cartilage between the ribs and sternum. It was a slow granny gear ride back to the parking lot, and I had to get someone else to put the bike on the roof rack for me. Ouch.


----------



## dHarriet (Sep 26, 2005)

duuude! that sucks! i ran over my first rattler yesterday...i looked down and there it was...leisurely crossing the trail. and like you, i also 'bout crapped myself. screamed like a girl (but i am a girl...so it's ok), and picked up the pace. thankfully i did not eat $hit, but i understand...

hope everything heals quick!!!


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

When the cabbie cut me off - escalation - and I break my hand on his stinkin skull... as further evidenced by the following message, I concede to being a dumb-ass (part-time!)

Whack!


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Oh - here ya go - look before you leap - a lesson learned.

Riding a route through a local manhattan park - some hi speed pavement to stir gaps, then a nice reatining wall drop about 5-7' -- maybe if I had looked first Id have seen the 10' long 1' diameter log laying across the tranny -- WOW -- crasharoony - herniated c6 and a sprained collarbone (my bones refuse to break, I keep tearing ligaments and it SUCKS)


----------



## Cato (Feb 25, 2004)

I am a girl, and everything has healed just fine!


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

I was riding a POS Costco Mongoose bike thats rear derailleur didn't work so i was spinning around the block in a low gear, when all of a suddne, my leg fell into the front chainrings and my foot hit the ground, dragging me to a stop. I had a nice view of my bone, and i had to get stictches. it was disgusting because my sock bvecame all bloody too. I still have 5 nice little scars from the teeth going into my leg. Luckily didn't hurt at all because all the nerves were cut.
I fetl like and idiot for a couple of weeks.


----------



## swinkey (Apr 27, 2005)

Two weeks afer hip surgery I decided to take my new bike out for a ride. On the trail I decided to jump a small log and ended up crashing the bike and landed (full body weight) directly on my hip. I couldn't ride for a month after that.


----------



## Straymute (Aug 21, 2006)

This was quite a few years ago, back when I was a young buck, but I was urban riding my new mtb and came across a sideways I beam. You know, one that is laying like this: |--|... I figured I'd just wheelie hop OVER it, no big deal, I had the speed and the strength and the new MTB, right? Wrong. Wheelie up, Wheel down, right in the hole of the ibeam. Of course, this is a perfect launching position and speed. Endo launch, no helmet, no pads, no nothing (young and stupid), about 5 foot of asphalt skid on my hands and knees, and a nice long hike-a-bike back home due to the taco'd wheel... 

Whee!


----------



## funkle (Sep 11, 2006)

1. I was staying in Little Cayman with my wife and another couple. They have these community bikes there - ancient fat tire coaster brake bikes that are you use to get around the island. My friend & I are constantly goofing off, and we spent the whole week trying to see who could do the best fishtail skid on pavement. On the last day we took a dirt road (crushed coral actually) to the other side of the island. I thought it would be a good place to lay down an awesome fishtail, so I got out of the saddle and did my best sprint to build up speed. I was moving along at a good click, when the chain derailed. Both my feet slipped off the pedals toward the front wheel and hit the ground. I flailed along for about 10 feet like this, feet skidding, losing control, with my balls crashing into the top tube the whole time, then something caught and I went flying over the bars. Of course I did not have on gloves or a helmet. The palms of my hands took the brunt of it. The crushed coral turned them into hamburger.

2. A bad El Nino had turned some of the usual ruts into deep gullies. I came flying around a corner and saw a 2 foot deep trench that had not been there a few days earlier. I got the front wheel over it, but it swallowed up the back wheel and stopped the bike dead. I went flying and landed in my side. I ended up with a bad bruise and road-burn. As I was painfully riding back, some barney came flying around a blind corner and ran me off the trail. I went over the bars again and landed right on my already injured hip. Ouch...


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

I cut a big gash in my forehead when I built a little jump in my back yard in the snow one winter, and I hit my head on the clothesline, snapping it.



In my defense, the ice covered line was pretty much invisible against the backdrop of snow.


----------



## rolling racer (Oct 2, 2006)

*Im an idiot*

I was trying out my friends brand new specialized blur(with clets) and we both came to a stop(he was riding my bike) and i couldnt get my feet out of the clets and just slowly started to tip over down the hill(with rocks on it) still with the bike attached to my feet i grinded to a hault. it hurt so much cuts everywhere 6 stitches. my friend was cacking himself (until he saw that his brand new bike was now not so brand new and insted of the orange was now half silver and scratched. he was not a happy camper.(i paid 50 bucks to get it resprayed but so he was back to a happy camper. 
Regards 
Rolling Racer


----------



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

rolling racer said:


> I was trying out my friends brand new specialized blur(with clets)


I see the problem: you were on a "specialized blur."


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Those goddam "clets" didn't help either, I'm sure.


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

Jack Hass said:


> A couple of years ago I was riding my bike in front of my house without a seat and post. I decided I would try to stop the bike by putting my a$$ on the rear wheel.
> 
> The rear wheel grabbed a hold of my shorts and sucked them into the seatstays along with my a$$ and nuts.
> 
> The bike came to a skidding stop!


Nice one Jack Hass ! :yesnod:


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

AHHHHEM, one time i was waiting for my brother to get out of the house and watch my little sister so that me and my little brother could go for a ride. 
So i was on my big brother's bike bunnyhoping over curbs and such, and so i tried to hop over a curb, but the fork & handlebars and everything that goes with it landed off center and i went OTB.
And of course my neighbour was in his yard and said "are you ok?" so i said i'm fine, then went to the house and had a very bloody elbow.



P.S

I had no protection.


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

Perth Western Australia.
Early Ninties I am riding down a suburban street on my MTB doing s turns turning the handlebars backwards and forwards just meandering along.
What Do I do, turn the handlebars to far, lock the frontwheel sideways and do a most impressive superman. (no helmet, not compulsery in those days), drag my bleeding body 50m to a fast food joint and sit in the drive in section until i recover enough to ride home. Scared the hell out of the serving girl. nice cuts on hands and head and bloody face, luckly nothing brocken.
Once borrowed my sis's bike. go screaming down the road as fast as usual and have to hit the brakes. Testes and headset made a very impressive collision and it took me nearly five minutes to be able to breath normal again, another couple of days to be able to walk normal.
My girlfried has found me lying hanging off a short pedestrian bridge having gone sideways at speed on a two foot high wooden bridge after rain, went over sideways slammed helmet into pole (cracked in two places) then went to slide off, had to jam bike to avoid going off completely, had a killer headache and a $40 hanger for rear DR replacement where I bend the f**k out of it going over. She thought it fabulously funny.


----------



## konaclump91 (Jan 15, 2006)

last week i was cleaning mny bike and i took my seat post out to wipe it off and adjust my seat. well i went to ride it without my seat and i wasnt used to that and when i went to sit down guess where i sat....thats right i ended up bruising my tail bone


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

One day while wrenching on a customers Tandem I somehow got my finger stuck between the timing ring and chain. That f'n hurt. Nothing to do but finish the revolution and wash the grease out. Around the same era (12 years ago) I was out jumping my 24 inch cruiser and the handlebars spun forward on the landing. When the dust cleared my arm was past the elbow between the front wheel and the fork leg. With no tools around to pull the front wheel we simply (with a great deal of force) rotated the tire and out came the bloody skinned arm. Oh yeah, one time while doing some trials I pinned the head of my schlong between the stem and my fat ass. I now know what it feel like to have a period, for 2 weeks:madman: That one was the worst, it burned like a ***** every time I had to piss.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Was up in shasta on one of the fire roads that leads from the ski park hiway down to McLoud and I took a turn too fast too sharp. there was even a banked turn on the outside corner. Anyways i went over, I was riding too hi and being on an AX Trail bike that'll realy screw you over doing fast downhill turns. Only rocky spot on the trail. Ended up with a tweeked knee (OUCH, but no that bad) and a few gashes on my knee that probly shoulda been stiched (stiches are for sissys tho!). Also had a gnarley one on my right forearm that was bleeding pretty badly. BoyScout knowlage comes in handy tho, stopped the bleading like within 5 seconds. Had to ride back with two open wounds, had no first aid stuff, and no one was with me.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Those goddam "clets" didn't help either, I'm sure.


My girlfriend loves it when I ride her clet.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

How immature.


----------



## scotter (Sep 19, 2006)

I live in Vancouver and just recently started riding the North Shore, one of the top mountain biking locations in the world. I got into it expecting I might eventually hurt myself, but my first (and only so far) injury has been: a broken nail. I went for a ride and couldn't find my full fingered gloves, so I wore my cut fingers. 10 seconds into the ride, i hit the brakes, my hand slips, and I tore half the nail off my thumb. It had gotten caught on the shifter or something. That was seven months ago and my worst injury yet.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

jeffscott said:


> Frozen dick, riding at -25 C. Danced around the living room for oh 25 mins.
> Warm shower was way to painful.
> 
> Wear wind tight pants.


Oh yeah... done that. Holy mother, it hurts.


----------



## buildingmaint (May 13, 2006)

I was riding home from work this may ,it was raining. I stopped at a set of railroad tracks to let some autos go by.When I started across the tracks my front tire got in between the rails and my front tire washed out .I landed on my head and knee and tore my ulnar collateral ligament in my left hand.I had to have surgery on my hand to repair the ligament. I aspirated while going under anesthesia and woke up during the operation.I was put on some kind of a block for the rest of the operation,and lots l of morphine.


----------



## RebornMountainBiker (Jan 31, 2006)

*Might as well throw in my 2 cents...*

about 15 years ago, I had just finished up a sweet trail in the Marin Water district in Novato, California. I was returning home and headed down a very steep hill (on the road now). At the bottom was a "traffic circle" and I suddenly realized that I was going too fast to make the turn, and my brakes were woefully inadequate to the task. I finally accepted that I was going to have to "take it". I attempted to bunny hop the curb, but it turned out to be about 10 inches high instead of the 6 I had guessed - and I had incorrectly calculated my speed because I hopped a bit too early - end result, I came down out of the hop perfectly timed to land my front wheel on the edge of the curb - complete taco and I flew over the handlebars. Fortunately, the traffic circle was filled with grass and bark, and I ended up with fairly minor scratches from my ass to my neck. From the marks in the grass - it was determinied that I flew over the handlebars, landed flat on my back 25 feet away, and skidded to a stop in another 10...

My other story - a few months ago I was riding Arastradero in Los Altos. There is a clearing with a jump, and all my friends were hanging around it waiting for the rest of our group. I decided to take the jump on my fairly new stumpjumper expert - still not completely familiar with the travel... the bike turns in the air and I come down hard on my elbow - stiff and sore and scraped up pretty bad. Then - the next night, while waiting for a buddy to come down for an on-road conditioning ride - I start screwing around and riding some wheelies - you guessed it - couldn't unclip, lost my right hand from the handlebars (so no rear brake stop) and went over backwards on the cement. Distributed the load between my elbow and my back - and the camelback took part of that. But I could barely walk for a few days and my elbow swelled up with a giant goose egg... after 2 weeks of spongy swelling, I went to the doctor who aspirated a giant syringe full of blood...

Now - I'm the only guy in the group who wears elbow guards on EVERY ride. And I have landed on the same elbow about 4 times in the past three months - all without further injury.

Let's face it - some of us need extra protection gear because we just fall too damn much! And, at 40, I don't heal as quickly as I used to...


----------



## reklar (Jan 28, 2004)

My worst...I was maybe 7 years old on a cold Sunday in February. Had just gotten my first "real" bike for my birthday, banana seat and all. I'm guessing that the training wheels had been off for awhile at this point. I'm out riding in the street and decided to see how fast I could go. I must have gotten preoccupied with trying to stay upright or scared of the speed, so much so that I forgot how to brake! :madman: 

I don't remember this, but apparently I watched in horror, paralyzed by fear, as the fence came nearer and nearer to my mouth. Yep, i ate the fence, losing my front two (now that I think about it possibly four) baby teeth. I woke up, bleeding from the mouth, to a nice lady asking me where I lived. I was totally disoriented and must have been unconscious for a minute...I wasn't in my neighborhood but my dad's, so couldn't tell her! I don't think I could even utter a word as I was in shock and so much pain.

My dad's "first aid" consisted of giving me whiskey to pour over a rag with ice in it! My mom gets involved and finds out that teeth can be saved if too much time doesn't elapse, especially if the teeth are kept cold. Anyway, hours later the dentist put the teeth back in, but the winter olympics were much colder with ice on my mouth for a week...

This was a good lesson, b/c a couple years later my aunt was hit head on by a drunk driver breaking both legs and losing four or five teeth. My mom knew that teeth could be saved, so she quick drove to the salvage yard (many hours later by now) and found my aunt's teeth in the car. My aunt still has those teeth!


----------



## jhenry4 (Aug 12, 2006)

*first ride on clipless pedals...*

many years ago when i got my first pair of clipless pedals i excidedly installed them, bolted the cleats to my shoes and proceeded to take a spin around the block. needless to say as this was my first set of clipless i hadn't tightened the cleats enough. first time i tried to unclip the shoe rotated but the cleat stayed in place, and down i went. minor scrapes and bumps and plenty of embarassment as the whole neighborhood looked on.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Jack Hass said:


> A couple of years ago I was riding my bike in front of my house without a seat and post. I decided I would try to stop the bike by putting my a$$ on the rear wheel.
> 
> The rear wheel grabbed a hold of my shorts and sucked them into the seatstays along with my a$$ and nuts.
> 
> The bike came to a skidding stop!


just one word............................"OUCH"


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

TrekFan said:


> anyone else have any stupid bike related (kind of) injuries to help cheer me up?


well two months ago i was working on my bike (putting on new chain) and as i was taking off the old chain i suddenly moved my hand and i cut my hand on the chain ring. the cut was quite deep and i could not stop the bleeding so i went to the hospital and i got some stiches. also when i cut my hand on the chain ring it was not moving.....i could maybe see cutting my hand if the chain ring was actually moving but it wasn't........it was still so it basicly made no sence to me....but oh well.


----------



## crager34 (Feb 23, 2005)

I got nothing, but I am LMAOFF!!! :lol: 

(now waiting patiently for my time to come) :yikes:


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I've had too many to count! However, one sticks in my mind. I was riding a small drop on a very steep hill one day and got impaled. The drop was only about a foot or two high but was situated about 1/2 way up a very steep hill, at the end of a sharp right hand turn. Some brilliant individual had decided to string a bungee cord along the outer edge of the turn. I got somehow caught in this cord, went over the bars, and landed on my ass. The bike found its way into the cord too and was hung up on the cord and my inner thigh, with around three teeth of my big ring stuck deep in my thigh. I rode for another hour or two because the ride was a good one, and my leg didn't hurt too bad. The wound only kind of oozed some blood, and was full of grease and mud so I left it alone until I got home. I should have got stitches probably, but I got my wife to pull a huge flap of skin out of the hole so I could pour about half a bottle of hydrogen peroxide into it instead. I have a nice quarter size scar now for the price of that uncerimonious bail.

Drew


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

I tried to ride a log ride with a thick branch on top of it (horizontally). I don't know why I did this because that branch rolled my front tire sideways so fast that I was on my back immediately. I was bruised from a$$ to shoulders.


----------



## jhenry4 (Aug 12, 2006)

*toooo fast*

just got my the rear shock on my stumpjumper pushed last week and decided i was going to rip it down one of my favorite downhills. set myself up for a jump but because i was going faster than normal i overshot the landing zone. landed in the kitty litter and layed it down shredded my entire left side and broke my helmet.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Jack Hass said:


> A couple of years ago I was riding my bike in front of my house without a seat and post. I decided I would try to stop the bike by putting my a$$ on the rear wheel.
> 
> The rear wheel grabbed a hold of my shorts and sucked them into the seatstays along with my a$$ and nuts.
> 
> The bike came to a skidding stop!


i just about wet myself, i was laughing so hard.....

drew


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

tequila enduced endo = trip to ER...1 week on crutches....5 weeks off of bike....plus the right for friends to heckle me for life....need i say more...ugh


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

CHUM said:


> tequila enduced endo = trip to ER...1 week on crutches....5 weeks off of bike....plus the right for friends to heckle me for life....need i say more...ugh


That was a lame biking injury. I still laugh about it. And I'm still taking advantage of my right to heckle you.


----------



## BenPea (Aug 2, 2005)

A month ago I landed a medium dirt jump with my ass on the back wheel (Jack Hass style). I'd gone way behind the seat to avoid doing half a front flip. Got sucked into the seat stays as advertised. The bike stopped on landing and I just collpased to wait for God. It was pretty violent but nothing got torn off and I managed to stand up again and ride on. How, I'll never know...


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

Determined not to be outclassed by my (six year old) son at riding skinnies, I decided to practise on the curb on my commute home. What could possibly go wrong? Well, it was dark and wet and slippery. I dropped off the curb once, and tried to get back on while keeping my momentum doen the (steep) hill. As a result, I fell off the bike onto the concrete sidewalk and continued sliding until I ended up ass backwards in somebody's front garden. 

I lay there for a moment wondering what was broken, but nothing was, so I got back on my bike and rode off with my tail between my legs.

I can only imagine someone peering out from behind their curtains at a 42-yr old man lying upside down in their front garden with a dazzling LED strapped to his head and wondering 'what the F is THAT all about?'


----------



## Stefanos (Nov 21, 2006)

*stairs up + high top tube = sperm sample*

My local trail has some wooden staircases along the way. Most of them have 2-4 stairs, but one has 7-8. My friends climb them like they're made of butter. :thumbsup: 
I tried to climb the latter for the first time, I stuck and couldn't pedal and the bike leaned left. Trying not to fall, I smashed my balls on the top tube.  I should have gone 16" instead of 18"...
Doctor said it is just a "simple" rupture that will heal itself (well, it still shows no signs of healing after a week). The funny thing was that during the examination he found out I had some kind of hernia in my balls, not related to the injury, of course. I ended up giving a sperm sample and I'm waiting for the results. :skep:


----------



## GabrielG (Nov 20, 2006)

I was about to wheelie off the edge of a smallish drop (about 2foot) when my bike attempted to randomly change into the next gear, i lost all pedalling power as my chain flicked off and my front wheel went straight down and i fell over the front of my bike, landed on my kneecap (which is still bruised and sore) and my bike fell onto me.
The worst thing was it was in front of a pub full of people that were laughing there asses off at me.
Ive had some pretty pathetic "over-done wheelies" which have resulted in several bruised tailbones.
Gabriel


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

CHUM said:


> tequila enduced endo = trip to ER...1 week on crutches....5 weeks off of bike....plus the right for friends to heckle me for life....need i say more...ugh


You uh, forgot to mention you were trying to ride up a curb........


----------



## mtb_freak2000 (Dec 24, 2006)

For some reason I decided to go off this hella lame jump that was closer to a pile of dirt than a jump, and the last thing I remembered was thinking "oh **** im goin too fast." The next thing I know is I'm sitting on the ground with my riding buddies crowding around me asking me if i was okay. Appearently I didn't stop in time and slid sideways up the face of the jump and my wheels hit a log. My bike stopped but i kept going, and I landed on my head and left shoulder. I smashed my helmet, got a concussion and broke my collarbone. I felt like such a dumbass after that.


----------



## apex134 (Apr 26, 2006)

Well, my most embarrassing moment didn't injure anything but my pride. This was about 15 years ago, and it still stings to this day. I stopped in to say hello at a buddy's shop on the crowded Main street of Breckenridge, Co. While leaving the shop, I saddled up, clipped in while on the sidewalk and casually went to roll off the sidewalk, in between two parked cars. Two hotties were standing there and I gave them the "How YOU doin' " nod, just as my front tire slipped sideways on the edge of the damp curb. I endoe'd into the street, head first, and got wedged upside down in between the two cars. Still clipped in, trapped like a turtle on it's back, with dozens of witnesses.

Smooth.

I scrambled to my feet as one of the girls asked if I was OK. I mumbled something about "Merely a flesh wound...", left the remnants of my manhood there in the gutter and scurried away as fast as I could. Priceless.


----------



## JJGNC (Dec 25, 2006)

*Airborne*

About a year ago, I went biking with someone who was old enough to be my father. I figured I could handle this dude.

I was falling behind my old comrade and was going fast to the bottom of a hill that immediately becomes uphill again after a hard turn. It was like a sand trap at the bottom. My partner sailed right through it like a lightening bolt, so I...being inexperienced...figured it would be a piece of cake.

I got to the sand trap and accidentally hit the front brake instead of the rear brake right when I hit sand. I went airborne over the handle bars and came smashing down on the front side of my left, lower leg. I totally dented the muscle and to this day it's still somewhat dented. The contusion didn't go away for a month.

What my buddy DIDN'T bother to tell me until afterwards...was that he was a former BMX Champion in his younger years....LOL.


----------



## enthdigry (Oct 29, 2006)

I got hot so i took off my shirt. went down a steep hill on an untraveled trail. shirt came loose and got stuck in the spokes. front wheel stopped, i went over handle bars going 15 or so. lots of road rash and re-injured my shoulder.


went to orthopedic surgeon today and told me said shoulder has a fracture on the edge of socket. bone chipped off along with some ligament. going to remove bone and re-attach ligament.

this is causing my shoulder to be unstable. i threw a snowball and my shoulder popped out of the socket. hurt like a sob


----------



## bullit71 (Apr 9, 2004)

*Got a few*

1. Bombing down a nice smooth fireroad at a good clip and all of a sudden a wasp flies into my ear and gets stuck. Bzzzzzzzzzz is all I hear as he's trying to get out. I'm scared of bees so what do I do? Scream like an 8yr old girl and do what I've done all my life when a bee lands on me - I swat at it with one hand leaving only one hand on the bars. This results in too much force on one side of the bars and none on the other and the bars turns 90 deg and I going flying OTBs like superman. Wush is what I hear as I land as my breath leaves me and I'm tumbling. Scratched up good and stunned I sat ther mad as hell at one bee.

2. Of course there's the roof rack with my beloved bike on top as I drive into the carport.

BOOM!!!! I hit the brakes and dive for cover thinking the car port just collapsed on me until I noticed for some reason my bike is dangling off the side of my car with my fork snapped in half.

Car scratched up, broken roof rack and broken fork.

3. Of course as a kid JRA in the neighborhood, who's hasn't done the 'I wonder how long I can ride with my eyes closed'. Suddenly I'm doing a superman over the front hood of someone car parked on the street.


----------



## K4LK (Feb 2, 2007)

CHUM said:


> tequila enduced endo = trip to ER...1 week on crutches....5 weeks off of bike....plus the right for friends to heckle me for life....need i say more...ugh


About 2 years ago, my brother and I stayed in a cabin at the Ft. Wilderness campground at Walt Disney World. Since all of the electric carts were rented we decided on a late night bike ride to look at Christmas lights after numerous beers. I lost my balance trying to resume after stopping and tumbled into a log fence. Banged my head (no helmet) and left abdomen and got a nice 3" diameter rash on the right knee. When we got back to the cabin, my brother lost his balance and got a 3" diameter rash on his left knee. Two days later I could still hardly move. An x-ray confirmed a #7 rib fracture. No more drinking and riding for this kid.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Got too many to tell. So I will go with the worst. I went flying out of a friends driveway, hit some gravel and went down it the decomposed granite. Took the skin off of my knee down to the bone. It was so painful and gross.


----------



## shredder111 (Jul 8, 2005)

my friend did this jump on his hard tail and landed on the rear wheel with his a$$. That fellow recived a massive skid and it tore down his pants. You could see his gaping a$$ crack and I'm sure his ballsack got caught up in the stays too because he groaned like a mofo. I also discovered he wore ****** tighty's. Not to be all the way pointing, I broke my arm on a small drop because I was being retarted and decided to hit the brakes on the face of teh drop. Good thing it was just my arm, I will never do that again. I'd rather learn now and bike later.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh I hate to admit this. Note: I am not usually a bad rider, and this is an extreme case of stupidity. I was showing off to myself, and I tried to go as close to the stone wall on a switchback as I could, and I caught my pedal on it and came to an undignified stop. 

Another time when I was like 8 and strangely involving a stone wall and showing off, the coaster brake in my huffy blew when I was trying to skid (yea I found that cool then) and I went straight into the stone wall which was right in front of me and head over heels into the poison ivy beyond.

Another time when I was like 8 again, I tried to jump over by using this little rock, about 2 inches tall, and in some freak moment, I managed to pull an endo over the barsby hitting that tiny rock at maybe 20 mph (probably less than that)

Okay injuries. The first one only my pride was hurt, the second one the girl next door thought I was retarded and I got poison Ivy galore, and the third one I landed on my butt when I bailed and got bruised. All are lame.


----------



## kcavtca (Mar 27, 2005)

*Here's mine in reverse chronlogical order*

A few weeks ago:
First ride of '07, and I pull up on the bars while heading up a little slope to the parking lot (before even reaching the trail). I glide onto the tarmac with the front wheel way up, and I go back, back, and on my ass&#8230;but not without trying to brace my fall with my hands. There's nothing I didn't do wrong here (I blame lack of any adrenalin, and the guy that needed to swing by the bathroom at the parking lot  ). End result was a fractured right wrist and elbow (the latter just from the pavement impact shockwave), and a 6 week cast on the wrist. On the plus side I still did the ride that day out of pride since I didn't want to admit that I was maybe actually hurt. It didn't cause further injury fortunately, but it wasn't a fun ride either for sure.

2 years ago:
I was test riding an Enduro, and it was my first trail ride on disk brakes, or full suspension for that matter as I was getting back into the sport, and I started really pushing some speed on a trail I had never been on - a quintessential NorCal grassy hillside trail. The trail isn't too rocky, but it is called "Rocky Ridge", and there's one rock garden in particular I flew into at which point I grabbed two fistfuls of brake like I would on my cantilever equipped hardtail. The bike stopped on a dime at 12-15mph, and I superman to a belly flopped. I wish it ended with that, but I'm still sliding down the trail so I pick my head up look ahead just in time to see the boulder and duck my head back down just in time to let my helmet take the impact. I swear if my chinstrap was an inch longer it would have push too far back and I would have split my forehead. I lay there for about 20min in shock, nearly sick to my stomach. It was the initial impact that nearly blew out my right wrist ligaments. The boulder only served to kindly block my access to a nice grassy stopping point. I was bloodied all over and certainly had a little concussion. After gathering myself, I had the pleasant 30min walk to the lot (I couldn't hold onto the bar to finish the ride), and then the shame of returning the (undamaged) bike to the shop folks. The wrist took an entire year to fully heal, so I didn't even buy the bike. Sucked all around.

25 years ago:
I had one of those 3 foot poles with an orange flag on it, and I wanted to see what it looked like while going fast down a hill. I went off the driveway and into some rocks...damn rocks on grassy hills keep getting me.

Happy Trails,
kcavt


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

Mine was on the BMX, out the door 5 minutes, just warming up and kicking the bike sideways a little on this big dirt bank. My friend who isn't much of a biker was for some reason impressed with this...till the time I jumped, whipped it a little, and the bike didn't come back straight with me for the landing. Introduced my face to hardpack at 10-15mph, he laughed hysterically as I made sure I had all my teeth and tried to find my glasses.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

*now I dont feel so stupid*

airing up my tire after a flat on the trail, glanced up to see my bike falling towards me, handlebar catches me in the eye, nice little black eye, from my own handlebar while not moving.

not bike related, but a stupid injury
in college i was "dating" a kickboxer (girl) I was stupid, she found out about the other girl, she punched me, I still have a scar next to my eye.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

I have had the handle bar to the eye while working on a bike in the stand while working in a shop! That one sucks. I have also popped my self in the eye with my own hand removing a grip in the shop. You can't help but laugh when that happens!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

pedal strike to left eyebrow......bike upside down...leaned over and spun the wheel to listen for a noise....didn't even see it comin'......got a nice "mouse" out of it...dang that smarted....


----------



## TrailWorker (Feb 26, 2007)

I was making a left turn in an intersection in town, and after waiting for the line of cars going straight to get out of the way, started pedaling as hard as I could WHILE turning as sharp as possible. I couldn't have been going more than 5 mph, but I hit the inside pedal on the pavement, which knocked my tires out from under me, and wham, laid me flat on my left side. The funny thing is, and I STILL don't know how I did it, but I broke my RIGHT foot (the one on TOP of all the wreckage). It was even more embarrassing that my sister was walking back from class and happened to see the whole thing. I'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## screeemer (Sep 14, 2006)

*hmm...*

Just after getting over a busted colar bone and really riding again. I go riding with one of the guys. I had just upgraded to egg-beaters and had not yet experienced my first clipped in event...He lagged behind me so at a car crossing intersection I stop and lean against a fencepost (one foot clipped in one not). When he goes on by, I push off...front wheel wobbles and rolls over a rock that lines the ditch below me (do they call it riff raff or brick brack?). Anyways, trying to clip in the free foot, the rock rolls, front wheel slips and I start to go over toward the ditch. It's in slow motion, I think "save the shoulder!" remember to clip out, realize there's nothing there to put my foot down on (it's a ditch). I put out my hand and BANG! Oh yeah, it's a public park on a beautiful Saturday, did I mention public, LOTS of public...I get up, shake it off, get on the bike and get going...I notice my wrist is a little sore and (as I ride past a unicyclist) that I think crap thats going to hurt tomorrow. After about another 5-6 miles, we get back to the truck, load up and I head on home still sore. It takes about 20-30 minutes to get home and I realize in the driveway, I can't shift into PARK through the pain. By bed time it's horrible, Sunday I cry all day about going to the ER, my wife says put ice on it and wait till tomorrow. Tomorrow comes, make an early appt with the ortho (same one as the colar bone), x-rays and DAGGONIT!!!! An incomplete Fracture of the distal radius...back in a splint and back off the bike.:madmax: 
Thanks for listening...


----------



## K4LK (Feb 2, 2007)

Screeemer,

Sorry to hear of your bad luck. I fractured my right upper arm 10 days ago jumping 6" diameter logs in a beginner class  Patiently waiting for it to heal in a sling. It's a ***** typing with one arm. Here's to your speedy recovery.


----------



## beanfink (Nov 22, 2006)

finishing second lap at China camp. just getting comfy w/first 29er. zooming along in the shade. found a feature that I couldn't roll over. flew over it instead.

fractured clavicle, 6-8wks off the bike. meh.


----------



## DRTRIDR (Jun 26, 2006)

Arrived at a riding spot. Went around to the back of the truck. Dropped my tire lever. Bent down to pick it up. Started to straighten up just as my friend LET GO (not lower- let go) of the lift gate. BAM!!!!!!! 

The knot on my head was soooo big and hurt sooo much, I had no choice but to ride without the helmet. I was in pain... I was dizzy..... Nothing was going to stop me from riding though!


----------



## archtop44 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Now here's some thinkin'*

This thread is awesome!

1: Riding down Repack on a rainy, cold day a couple of months ago. I'm taking it easy and pausing before each steep drop section, waiting for my friend who's a beginner, hoping he doesn't crash and decide he hates mountainbiking. Everything's fine, and we do the slightly sketchy bottom section, me dragging my brakes the whole way so he can follow my line. We get to the bottom and stop at the wooden bridge, and by this time my fingers are frozen, since I'm cleverly wearing short-finger gloves and my wet, bare metal levers are nice and cold.
So I'm wondering to myself, "just how hot would a 7" rotor get on a day as cold and rainy as this, and after a lot more braking than I usually would do, but wouldn't they also cool off faster on the wide-open fast sections because of evaporating water and colder air, and my goggles are a bit fogged up, but I don't see any steam coming off them..." So like a diligent, curious mechanic, I gingerly touch the rotor a couple of times with my cold, numb fingers. 
Since I don't feel any heat at first, I proceed to pinch the rotor between my wet index finger and thumb for about 2 seconds, and when I finallly do feel something, that something is a sensation of sharp, vicious pain, accompanied by a hissing sound and a light smell of cooking meat. I yank my fingers off the rotor and yell, "OW, Sh*t!" and my friend, who thinks I'm some kind of experienced bike rider, says, "Dude, what the hell did you do that for?" 
The burn's mostly healed now, but of course it was my right thumb and finger --I'm right handed-- and I work as a bike mechanic...

2: Not bike related but plenty stoopid: about 2 years ago I was trying to crack my wife up by showing her my versions of dance moves I'd seen on a Britney Spears video earlier in the day, and I tore something in my shoulder that's still never healed right. It occurred to me afterwards that just because BS is cheesy and lame as a musician, the backup dancers who aced their competitors in the auditions have to be some of the worlds most highly skilled, very flexible, young, fit, professional athletes, and I am none of those things.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

*lame fall*

A couple of weeks ago I decided to take advantage of daylight savings time and go for a ride after work. i ran into a buddy, and rode with him for a while. At one point, I asked if he wanted to go on this one trail, and he said, "no, i gotta get home; besides, the last tiime I went on that trail i fell and i'm still pissed off at it". i said, "all right, i'll see you later" and went onto said trail, which i've ridden on many many times and never fallen. Just cruising along a smooth flat part, I stand up to pedal, and the next thing I know i'm on the ground, fell sideways, rockrash on my shin and a pulled muscle in my shoulder. I dont even know wtf happened. I guess that dude jinxed me. Ten days later, my shoulder's feeling better, i go for a ride on another trail i've ridden dozens of times with no problem, my front tire catches a root, gets yanked to one side, and down i go, a very controlled fall, but at the last minute I realize I either catch the fall with my weak arm or with my face, so I repulled the muscle and almost back to square 1. I guess i'm lucky, though, its a minor injury, read about much worse ones here on this forum. But, last summer i had a badly sprained wrist which took 3 months to heal, and now i always wear wristguards (Pro-tec skate wristguards, just remove the lower insert so you can still grab your handlebar) everybody should- they've saved my wrists many times. :idea:


----------



## ka0t1c07 (Aug 3, 2005)

so you dont know what made you fall?


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

*mystery fall*

what i think happened is: i was going around an off-camber curve, my rear rire was right on the outside edge of the trail, and that piece of the trail broke loose under my weight right whan i stood up a little to pedal, weight on the inside pedal, which helped the tire slide to the right off the crumbling trail edge, and my weight was just aliitle too far forward for me to catch the fall with my other foot, and then the bike fell to the left, and the handlebars torqued left and down, pulling my trapezius muscle in the process. Embarrassing. Its a smooth easy trail. Glad my friend wasn't behind me, never would have heard the end of it.:madman:


----------



## Steve030687 (Jan 7, 2007)

Jack Hass said:


> A couple of years ago I was riding my bike in front of my house without a seat and post. I decided I would try to stop the bike by putting my a$$ on the rear wheel.
> 
> The rear wheel grabbed a hold of my shorts and sucked them into the seatstays along with my a$$ and nuts.
> 
> The bike came to a skidding stop!


That hurts just thinking about it!


----------



## Steve030687 (Jan 7, 2007)

When I was younger, I decided that it was comical for me to ride a runt bike. You know, the ones with the 6'' wheels and no brakes. I didn't know about the no brake part until I got to the bottom of the hill where I had to stop Fred Flinstone style. I hate [email protected]$%.


----------



## tjishikawa (Apr 7, 2007)

in japan the right brake is for front... in here i squeezed left on going down hill. then i broke my collarbone after that i learned front brake is on left....i was like superman flyin like crzy mf so..im afraid of front brakes cuz im going back to japan for this summer.....


----------



## OTHBPro (Apr 7, 2007)

My lamest injury earned me my handle - I rode 3 days, 108 miles on SD's Geo. Mickelson Trail Trek and at the VERY END OF THE RIDE, I decided to show off and lock both of my tires and do a spectacular slide. The end of the trail goes from paved to gravel and as I grabbed my brakes I rode over the lip and my front wheel locked and I went ass over tea kettle and skinned my chin and drove my handle bar into my led and got a muscle bruise. The only thing that kept me from ending up in America's Funniest Home Videos is that my nephew had the video camera and his 14 year old attention span had him off with the camera when I flew so there is only hearsay to embarass me.


----------



## japanesezero (Sep 26, 2006)

I have two:
I worked at a shop that was situated next to starbucks... I was bored so i decided to practice wheelies in the parking lot. I started tiping over backwards and panic'd... grabbed both brakes... slammed the front wheel down... went OTB... and skipped across the parking lot in front of about 40 people getting their mocha on... got a standing "o":thumbsup: 

second i was in a buddies back yard on his pump track and built a small jump over one of the burmed turns out of the crumbly loose dirt that is phoenix AZ... I went to jump and the front wheel got sucked into the takeoff... i landed on my head on the transition and cracked my C6 vertebrae... Im still recovering from that one, probably have 8 more weeks till i hit dirt again:madman:


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

If I am running late to school sometimes I'll throw the bike in the back of the truck and ride in from the parking lot (yeah, its kind of lazy). Ended up getting a really good parking spot anyway b/c its the first day of summer session. At the end of the day was riding back out to the car from the student center, all of about 150 yards. I layed the hammer down (single speed bike) and the chain popped off. I ended up face first on the pavement, w/ no helmet on. Some people in the parking lot picked me up and took me to the hospital. Three fractures on my face, and a lot of strawberry batches all over my body. That was yesterday. Hoping it won't be to bad, and the doc will green light me for some more riding this summer, find out in twoo weeks. Just got off a long hard winter w/ little riding. The worst stuff always happens when you least expect it or are the least prepared.


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

*on behalf of my cousin*

putting this one in on behalf of my cousin who was riding moto. He showed up for easter with a cast on both arms. I guess he hit some rollers to fast, flew though the air, landed on his chest with his arms under him and crossed. Wasn't the first or last time he broke something.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 20, 2006)

Had my two worst this month... and luckly, neither was THAT bad.

Was headed up a trail with some rocks and roots for the first time. I've got basically no speed, but I see a root with about a 6" dropoff behind it and about two inches of water. "I can make it," I think.

I pull up as I go off the root... but the rear tire hits anyway, and the front tire lands in about six inches of mud that is UNDER the water. I go over the handle bars, landing in another six inches of water and mud. I have to ride back to the car shirtless, with my shorts drenched in stinky mud water.

Same ride... turning into the parking lot... my wet bar grip flies off on my right brake and my left hand clutches the front brake. Over the handlebars again...this time ending up with a huge scrape on my right hand and arm.

It was one uncomfortable and smelly ride home.


----------



## airwaybill (Apr 11, 2007)

Couple weeks ago riding my favorite trail -Santos vortex, I had a good one.

At one point in the trail there is a couple of catwalk skinnies that go up to large boulders that you just jump off back down the trail. I had been riding really well up to that point so I figured I would hit one. I usually go around them because they are about 4 to 5 feet high at the drop. While I can do this, I have to be prepared and have the front fork dialed (before my new fork). I go up pretty quick, stand up to adjust for pulling the front wheel up and slip down a little gap in the boulder. Can't pull up the wheel and nose it down the boulder. Face of said rock is steep so no recovery is going to happen. Fork is set too soft and it bottoms. OTB big time right into the ground with my right shoulder. I had shattered that shoulder about 10 years ago playing football in school. It felt like I had been shot from a cannon 4 feet from the ground, straight down. 

Layed there for a few minutes feeling around to make sure all was ok. Stood up moved it around no crunching or popping. Whewww!!! Lucky. My riding buddy rolls up. He was back a little. Asks what happened. I told him. Good laugh all around and a good day. No real injury but a spectacular crash.

Injury came a few weeks earlier. Riding with my family, my buddy and his family. Off to the side of the trail was a limerock pile. Pretty tall and not to steep. My friends son rides up and stops at the top. Comes back down. I figure I might as well hit it too. Get up speed, up I go and don't realize that the top isn't flat. It's a series of 1 foot high lumps. Nose it into the first one and go OTB. Take the fall with my left elbo and leg. Both looked like minced meat. Bleeding everywhere. Woozy from crash. Kids dug it and the wives thought I was a moron.

Good times. Good times.


----------



## CARP (Apr 29, 2006)

*ouch!*

Some 23 years or so ago, my freinds and I, were riding our BMX bikes in the local woods. Well this one kid, I swear to God, his name was Rich Nutbrown. He hit a table top jump, came down and tore his sack on a Dk stem. Anyone remember how rectangular and sharped edged these were? Not really user friendly when you think about it. Well needless to say, he went to the hospital and had to have a testicle removed. Boy looking at it now, it's a terrible shame but everyone used to really bust his "ball". We used to call him " One Hung Low".


----------



## Elno Lewis (Mar 14, 2007)

Riding my bike TO the trails, had to stop at a major major intersection, staying in the pedals, reaching for the button for the crosswalk light, got awkward for just long enough to be tossed to the ground stupidly and in front of rush hour traffic, landed in the street, minor abrasions, ego shattered, glad car did not run me over.


----------



## coffeebeans (May 26, 2007)

SabbathU71 said:


> (2)I was doing wheelies on the sidewalk in front of my house. Pulled hard on the bars - pedaled hard - COULDN'T CLIP-OUT. Fell flat on my back - no camelbak to break the fall. Fractured three vertebrae. Out for 6 weeks. Finally, riding again.


Sounds like something that my friend did.  Bought a new Specialized and was a little overconfident on his first couple rides. Pulled them bars back and watched him slam into the ground *whap!*. Knocked the wind out of himself and apparently told me he felt like he was in labor. I've gotten the wind knocked out of me but sheesh didn't feel like labor. :lol:

--

The lamest injury that I can think of is the numerous times that I've missed my pedal and gave myself a few nice gashes in the shape of the pedals' spikes on the back of my calf. Anyone else ever done this before?


----------



## YukonGT (Jan 12, 2007)

I had left my bike rack on my car, it is one of the trunk mounted bike racks, well one day I was going to school and i took my back pack out of my trunk and then slammed my trunk shut, well I had for gotten that my bike rack was still on my car and that rack hit my head so freaking hard I was literally about to cry. Not realizing it was on my car shocked the hell out of me. That one really hurt.


----------



## Gapp (Jun 7, 2007)

I was doing some street riding with some friends, jumping stairs, gaps, whatever we came across. I found a 6' drop on the other side of a 1 foot mini ledge and decided to bunny hop it to drop. My rear wheel caught the ledge and sent me, clipped in, nose-diving into the ground below. Next thing I know, my friends are standing around me asking me if I was ok. I ended up with mild amnesia, and a concussion. Sucks when you don't remember where you live or where you're at while sober...


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

My lamest "injury" was an "almost injury" because it didn't happen- but I almost fell through a big plate glass window when parking my road bike. The stand for it is next to a big window, and supports the bike on the down tube and the bottom bracket, so the crank arms have to be rotated to the right position or it won't clear part of the stand. I moved my far foot to rotate the crank, leaving myself standing on one foot almost directly beneath the bike. I put my foot on the pedal to move it, accidentally clipped in, lost my balance and stumbled backwards, catching myself on the pillar between two floor to ceiling windows- and the house is old enough that I doubt they're made of safety glass. Got lucky. Now I rotate the crank with the side or top of my foot- consider that a tip. You might not be near a window, but a fall like that is embarrassing.


----------



## illldeca (Jun 4, 2007)

ok im riding down a st in my local town i see a street fair on the side then i see a truck at the stop sign so i keep pedaling still looking at the street festival smack right into the back of a parked chyrstler i got nutted broke some lil plastic light off the car some guy goes u ok its not my car i go ya but i gotta get the hell out of her n road off


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

how bout this guys... 6 weeks ago i was playin footy at highskool with my mates and this guy came up to me and pushed m e so i belted him in the hea... he ducked i punched the wall and broke my hand in 3 places and m wrist im still out for 2 more weeks...


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Most embarassing was riding my road bike to class around march and it was COLD! I had three layers on and my pants were a bit baggier than normal and forgot to throw a rubberband around my ankle to keep it from getting munched in the big ring. Right in the the middle of rushour, trying to go across a 3 way stop with like 12 cars backed up and college kids streaming across the crosswalks I push down on my right pedal and my pant immediately gets sucked into the ring, I don't realize it until I'm at 12 and 6 O-clock and I'm already leaning on my left pedal! As my right leg gets pulled down and my weight continues to go to my left leg I just kind of got stripped right off the bike and ended up crashing on my right side right in the middle of the intersection. As I got up about 5 people were walking over to see if I was alright, god I wanted to shoot myself right there. Fortunately no major injuries besides scrapes, torn jeans, and my pride.


----------



## w1sty (Sep 28, 2005)

My lamest bike injury was before I was properly into mountain biking. I was 13 and riding down the high street near where I lived. It was August, but the soles of my trainers were wet, and my crappy bike had crappier plastic pedals. Whilst out of the saddle, applying as much power as a scrawny 13 year old can muster, my right foot slipped off the front of the pedal, jamming instantly against the floor, as I continued in my pedalling motion with my left leg, the right pedal came round and jam against the back of my leg, before breaking both tibia and fibula in a collies fracture style. I then tried to stand on it.

The paramedics had no idea how I managed not to force the bone through the skin. I was in a cast for 11 weeks, and straight back on my bike as soon as I was out of it.


----------



## ninjasocks (Jun 23, 2006)

omg wisty! you are ever so silly sometimes


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

I was riding a little BMX junker bike in flip flops. I popped the front tire over a concrete divider and then my right pedal came down and mashed my toe into the concrete. I spent most of that summer waiting for my big toenail to fall off and grow back.


----------



## laxguy86 (Feb 2, 2004)

I finish a a long road ascent. I'm riding around a crowded parking lot at the top, catching my breath while waiting for my buddy thats 2-3 minutes behind me. All I know of what happened is that my right foot ended up on in my front wheel and I ended up on the ground in front of my bike. Had to wait for my buddy to show up and send him back to bring my car.


----------



## NEWBIE1982 (Jun 23, 2007)

Showing the kiddo how to wheelie and fliped back and slammed down on my wrist 1 day before my week vacation this sucks as&&%$ so BAD!!!!!
Ill give it two days and if its still hurting im going riding PAIN or NO PAIN im going riding
Pain is the body telling you you re alive right??
Yea someone told me that once i dont know


----------



## elgeneralsv (Dec 7, 2006)

how about this one... riding on my old mtb with knobbies last year tried to take a hairpin full speed hit a patch of loose sand, and went into a ditch held on to roots and managed to stay semi out of the ditch. Like most accidents I got up and made it home oh btw this was like 3 blocks from my house and I still got a bruise on my elbow.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Naked digits!*



AlliKat said:


> I was riding a little BMX junker bike in flip flops. I popped the front tire over a concrete divider and then my right pedal came down and mashed my toe into the concrete. I spent most of that summer waiting for my big toenail to fall off and grow back.


I mashed my finger nail between some dumb bells. Digits sure look strange without nails on 'em huh!?! Finished my set before I washed it and bandaged it though!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

Stubbed my toe walking my bike. 
Result=Bruised bone, crutches for 3 days and a wee off the bike.


----------



## Freemtnrider (Jun 13, 2007)

I had recently replaced the radiator on my Jeep that doubles as a Trans. cooler. A few weeks later I head out to my favorite trail for a mid day ride. The trans cooler line blows and spills all my trans. fluid all over the header and everywhere. Pull over and call my buddy so he can look up the closest Auto parts store. There was one about two blocks away on the opposite side of the road. PERFECT! I have my bike I'll ride! 
cursing along the sidewalk, scanning the road side for the AID Auto sign. Dead ahead! pick up speed and come to the driveway of the shopping center. There was a little island in the center of the driveway and I think.... leme just bunny hop that thing for fun! its just 6 inches tall and less than a foot wide, no problem right? wrong! I forgot that knobby tires dont grip the pavement as well as they do the dirt. Landed a lil corked and the bike washes out. I land on my left side on the back of my hand, almost hit my head, sunglasses go flying and I scrape along the pavement right in front of a car that was exiting the p-lot. 

I ended up with road rash on all my knuckles and the back of my hand, forearm, elbow, shoulder and knee. Now I have to go into the auto parts store dripping blood and fix my oil covered Jeep with an open wound. 
Couldnt get my hand into riding gloves for two weeks w/o major bandaging. :madman:


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Took a little bump going into the P lot at a local H ware store and landed in a little gravel. Lost it and took all the skin off ever knuckle on my left hand sept for two knuckles down to the bone.


----------



## ryman (May 4, 2004)

Very lame bike injury here.










Happened on Tuesday on my ride home from work.

I've ridden the same route now for the last couple of months, but today was different.
I turned off of one of the streets on my route home onto a sidewalk that is bordered by fences. I was trying to pass a pedestrian (he kindly let me pass) when all of a sudden the left side of my handlebar barely caught one of the fenceposts. This impact unclipped my right foot and knocked the chain off the chainring and the rest is shown in the photo. I got home and first aided it (luckily I work in a hospital so I have a nice first aid kit). Went back to work the next day, got a tetanus shot and hopefully am on the road to recovery.

Time to work on the bike...


----------



## airwaybill (Apr 11, 2007)

*I got a new one.*

Well, I'm bummed!! Can't do anything untill middle of august. Stupid lame injury. Who knew you could fracture your KIDNEY!!!

Two sundays ago I was out with the fam and my buddy and his son. It was raining when we got to the trailhead but it was starting to clear. Plus the wifey hadn't ridden in the rain so off we all went.

Riding was awesome! We hit pine tree to sinkhole to marshmellow to pintree then crossed the road and headed for the vortex so the kids could hit the DJ's. All was great. Tonia, my wife hadn't seen the pit and all the cool jumps and stuff so down there we went. Went off ramp #1 no prob. She missed it. So I did it again felt great. I said want to see #2? She said if you feel up to it. Off I went to get some speed and space.

Hit about 14-15mph started the approach. As soon as I hit the lip my hands came off the bars, it was wet still. Nosed it about 15 feet up and out. Front end hit hard. Went over the bars, landed flat on my back on a small rock with bike still clipped in. Did another frontflip, bike is hurdling towards me from above. Caught it and tossed it asside.

I layed there. Checked all appendages, ok nothing broken. Slight pain in back and side. I can hadle that. Get up check bike some stuff is out of wack. I throw it on my shoulder and climb back up said jump. Bend some stuff back so we can ride back to trailhead. At this point I don't feel too bad. We ride back taking quickest route. 1/2 mile from PL chain breaks. Good Gosh, someone hates me today!

Get back and loaded, head home. I took some advil and drank a beer to try to take the edge off. Ate dinner. About 10 o'clock start getting ready for bed. Go to use the bathroom, NOTHING BUT BLOOD!!!!! Not good!!!!! Well, lets go to the emergency room.

To make the rest of the story short, got right in and they tell me after a CT that I fractured my kidney!!! What?!?!?!? And, it may have to come out!?!?!?! I see the doc and he tells me that they are going to try keeping me still for a while. What's a while? Three weeks in bed, at the hospital. What?!?!?!?

I'm am soooooo bummed. After two weeks he says I have improved tremendously and I can go home if I take it easy for a couple more weeks. This sucks.

So I got home saturday and have been bored silly ever since. That's the story of how I crushed my kidney. Don't try this at home kids.

Getting a Ct in 4 weeks. If it looks good I'm cleared. It's going to be a long July/August.

Sorry for the long post, had to share.
_________________
Seek first to understand before being understood.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Peein' blood is bad. Ouch!


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

we had a team ride for our hockey team, we were on top of the ridge we ride and its raining like hell and ligntening like hell and all that funn sh!t, so we get on the road and shoot back down and we were kind of racing cause we are all like 16-18 and dumb. well near the bottom there and two wooden bridges, both on curves, well one of the kids, very unexpierenced at riding brakes and turns about 15 feet before the bridge, he hydro planes on his bike, then skids on his calfs, he slides for about 35 feet and slams into the guardrail(he was in 3rd) and we all go over and see how he is, he gets up, )unschathed other than a little circle about 1 inch across) and gets on his bike looks at us and says "it was only a discraction" and wins the race, lets just say we were all phased


----------



## at0m (Apr 1, 2006)

*I must win something for this one*

So I think I win the lame backyard mechanic award :madman: I was adjusting my stupid BB7's this weekend and had the wheel spinning slowly to try to get rid of a little pad rub, so i was adjusting the caliper and my index finger went into the rotor :eekster: OUUUUUUUUCH took a good dig into the tip of my finger, lost half the finger nail and gained 4 stitches..

so the moral of the story is spin wheel, stop wheel, adjust caliper, spin wheel, stop wheel, adjust caliper and so on


----------



## Jareth (Jul 28, 2006)

I just cut myself on the chain ring trying to tighten my pedals. Nothing too serious. At least this means I'll probably never do it again 'cause I'll be very paranoid whenever I tighten pedals.


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

got a gash in my thumb and 5 stitches from jamming my thumb in between the rotor and the caliper when my wheel was spinning


----------



## rip420tide (Apr 3, 2007)

Testing the mettle of a new rear, I decide to really push it through a turn. Rear holds, front skids out, I go down... It was very surreal watching the my knee split just below the cap, thats for sure! 2 miles to the end of the trail, then 1/2 mile to the hospital (gotta love the Fells!) where I got 4 stitches and a knee immobilizer, no riding for 10 days. My favorite part was either ripping off my sleeves and bottom of my shirt on the trail to create a Survivorman style bandage - or - while the nurse was scrubbing my un-anesthetized knee, I asked "whats that yellow stuff?" -- "oh, thats just some of your fat coming out..." First major mtb crash, and my first time getting stitches.. woo hoo!?


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

So my skinny young buddy Mike is helping me build a jump track on Sunday, and he decides to go fetch some boulders in the tractor to help form the start mound. Only he doesn't have a pry bar to lever them into the bucket, so he lifts them bodily. (I couldn't even move them). By Tuesday, he couldn't breathe, and had to go to the emergency room, fearing he'd destroyed his back or lungs... turns out he strained his back and diaphragm. 

The (female) doctor gave him two pieces of advice. "Get a stone fork for the tractor. And don't try to do the work of a labourer with the body of a poet".


----------



## racerXX (Mar 22, 2004)

Out riding one night by myself and flying down a quick rocky hill, (not paying attn. as I ride this route all the time), I somehow end up off the trail on the side of the mtn. I cant get back on the trail (later learned I had a flat) and over the handlebars I go. Broken rib, tore a mole off my knee that I had been meaning have removed anyway, various scrapes. 

Learning how to ride clipless...I wasnt a quick learner. I was out riding with a bf and we stopped. I was feeling good, he couldnt keep up with me, so I felt even better. We took off, and I'm a little gung ho. My foot doesnt clip in, but I think it is. After I have reached a good speed, my foot flies forward, gets caught in the wheel (breaking some spokes) and catapults me over the handlebars onto my chest. I was knocked senseless and breathless. It must have looked pretty bad, because the people hiking and my bf started screaming "call an ambulance!" I got scars from the fall, but still finished the ride. 

Then there were the dreaded time clipless pedals which I were convinced hated (or loved) me. Learning how to ride on the rocks in az was no picnic. I was in good shape from road biking and running, so I tended to ride faster than my skill level could handle. Do you know how embarassing it is to lay bloody on the side of a rock or trail attached to your bike, and having to ask a hiker to unclip your feet for you? It happened more than once. 

On the tri bike, I remember a pair of ti times I had that also hated me. I remember finishing the riding part of a race and going through the chute with the officials yelling GET OFF YOUR BIKE. DISMOUNT NOW! But I couldnt! They finally had to catch me and hold me upright. Even they had trouble getting my feet out of those blasted things.

Then there was the time I was riding alone in Cali. I meet some friends and I follow behind. We turn on a hairpin turn with a big dropoff on one side and the steep mtn. on the other side. As I look into the deep gulley on the dropoff, I distinctly remember thinking "boy it would suck to fall down there"...and then I do! I have no idea what happened. I really dont have much memory of the event. I remember coming to, laying on my back and in serious pain. My bike is hanging above me in the trees. I collect my thoughts and think that my friends will come back for me. Little did I know, but they thought I had taken a different trail. After awhile, I think I hear a snake. I realize that I have to get out and that no one is coming back for me. I was in so much horrible pain. I limped 2-3 miles down the mtn. side in the dark, crying, all bloody and bruised. I get to a fence separating the mtn. parks from suburbia. I somehow get over the fence, and knock on a ladies door. She thought I had been in a car accident. I go to the ER where I experience morphine for the first time. I lucked out with very bad cuts and bruises but no broken bones. My entire lower back was one big hematoma. My bf and his buddies hiked back to get my bike at 2 AM. Whatever I had done to my back or pelvis was not good. I couldnt walk for 3-4 days. The pain was awful. When I finally could start riding lightly on the road, I couldnt put my foot down when unclipping for weeks. The pressure from my body weight on the pavement caused excrutiating pain in my pelvis/back. I had to ride in circles at intersections. I probably shouldve followed up to find out what was wrong, because I bet I did crack something, but it healed nonetheless.


----------



## airwaybill (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, I'm BAACKK!!!. Actually healed in about 5 weeks. 1 week faster than the doc thought I would. I'm trying to get a team for a relay endurance race the second. I'll let you know how it goes.

Guess I got strong kidneys.:thumbsup:


----------



## jojodancer (Aug 29, 2006)

purchased a palomino 3 years ago and test rode it as soon as i got home, rode around the block and suddenly a dog races out of one of my neighbors garage headed straight at me. i instinctively grip my left brake lever hard ( bad thing to do). leaving me airbourne
(my first endo) landing on my chest, hands and knees, with the bike landing on me right after. and the dog, licking me in the face with her tail wagging.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

I haven't had time to read everyone's lame injury but I bet I have the best one. I was riding a rails-to trails trail in Mineral Point Pa today showing my 8yr old brother how to do a wheelie. Well I got a little carried away and got to a high speed to show him my bunny hop skills. Somehow the front tire slid on the landing and I went over the bars. I ended up in the emergency room getting stones picked out of both hands and knees, and getting 32 stitches in my calf for where the chainring cut into me. Although I am in pain now, my pride is hurt worse than anything. Of course there was a large crowd of about 6 senior citizens behind us to get a good view of everything!!!


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

OK, this is stupid. I just survived seven days of black diamonds in the Rockies and returned home having only fallen once, and that only resulted in a minor bruise. The day after I got back I was riding across my (huge) lawn and suddenly the bike started to do the strangest thing... slowly sliding out from under me as if pulled by an invisible hand. I crashed to the ground and tore a tendon in my thumb.

Turned out I'd laid a hose through the grass to water my dirt jumps and while I was away the grass grew up and hid it. I was riding along *almost* parallel, so when my wheel hit the hose, it tracked along the hose instead of the direction I wanted it to go. 

DOH!


----------



## Konarider22 (Aug 7, 2007)

My lamest one was when one day it was about 100 degrees with a heat index around 110 so me being the genius that I am decided to take my full face. A few miles in I had to take it off I was overheating fast. So I drapped it over my bars and decided it was too hot for a ride today and rode out on the easy trails. Of corse I forgot my gloves. Every bump I hit it chaffed my hand right where my thumb is. By the time I got out My hand was bleeding. LAME!


----------



## corec (Jul 29, 2007)

BikeKilla said:


> That's nothing to sitting on your bike in a hallway in front of your friends. showing them how clipless pedals work, when your handlebars turn and WHAM! down you go onto the floor in a pile.
> 
> D


My hallway wipe-out was after a quick 10 mile ride and some grocery shopping. I had bags of food hanging from the bars, my camelbak on one shoulder with helmet attached, and my bookbag on the other shoulder. It was a long hallway with lots of doors and mine was on the end, so I set one foot to a pedal for a graceful scooter-style coast down the hall. The eggs caught in the front wheel and it threw me sideways over the bars into the neighbor's door. They came out to find me and my yardsale wedged against their door, lying in a puddle of eggs, bleeding from a doorknob-to-forehead wound with a sprained ankle. The hallway was so tight and I had so much crap with me that I couldn't even extracate myself from the bike frame without crawling into their apartment.

Of course, they were having a party with half of the people in the building.


----------



## redznc (Sep 9, 2007)

Mine are fairly small...

First one was when i first started riding..
I was on a friends bike, which happened to be way to big. I had the gears maxed out going up a huge hill. I couldn't make it up, and the bike was to big to just jump off. Got a nice lil chainring tattoo.

Second was when i just got my new bike. I didn't quite get my front wheel over a log, and accidently hit my front brake at the same time. The new bike had hydraulic disks.  OTB, no real injuries though.


----------



## romar (Sep 16, 2006)

*How lame is this....*

I spent last Friday at Highland Mountain with a few buddies of mine.My first time DH'ing and riding lifts with the bike. Started riding the lifts as soon as the opened at 10am. Took a short half hour break for lunch. Continued riding for the rest of the day. At 4:45pm the lift attendant informed us that this would be the final run for us. Up we went. Three quarters of the way down I bailed on a skinny. Foot landed on a rock. Rock dislodged. Ankle twisted. Damn. Less than a minute "out of the woods" (pun intended) from a perfect day.

Spent Saturday morning in the ER. X-rays showed a chipped bone. Visiting the ortho tomorrow for a more detailed description of what I've done to myself and how long I'll be off the bike.

Update: Ortho Doc said I have a severe sprain and my ligament chipped the bottom of my Fibula. Out of work till Nov.1st. Now the good news... doc said that as soon as I'm up to it, start light pedaling! It will be good PT! WooHoo! Doctors orders....out of work and on the bike!!!


----------



## run 21 (Oct 26, 2007)

when i had my dirt bike, i made a very crude jump.i had been riding for a while and i went towards the jump. i hit the side of the jump with my foot peg, falling with the very heavy dirt bike landing on my ankle. getting the bike off of me sucked, i had to twist to get the levelage to lift it. every time i tried (Took me like 10 tries, i was in like 5 grade) i thought i was gonna snap my ankle off. :cryin:


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

pinkheadedbug said:


> OK, this is stupid. I just survived seven days of black diamonds in the Rockies and returned home having only fallen once, and that only resulted in a minor bruise. The day after I got back I was riding across my (huge) lawn and suddenly the bike started to do the strangest thing... slowly sliding out from under me as if pulled by an invisible hand. I crashed to the ground and tore a tendon in my thumb.


My dad does backcountry ski trekking, tons of downhill skiing, and iceclimbing. A couple winters ago he crossed his tips while doing some classic Cross Country skiing in the golf course next to his house. Broke both bones in his shin.


----------



## 62daver (Aug 9, 2007)

*Stupid is as...*

I originally posted this on the "worst biking injury" thread, but it really belongs here

Not even out on the trail yet
While waiting for my ten-year-old to helmet up and come with me on a ride a couple of years back I wheelied up the alley uphill past the house just to pass the time-second trip through I accidentally hit the trigger shift when I wheelied and jacked it down a gear. Needless to say, the extra leverage translated to a hi-ho Silver moment, sending the bike upward past my face. Wasn't ready when touchdown came, and hyperextended my right knee to the point that I came down looking at my shin. Swelled up like a soccer ball. Couple of xrays showed nothing cracked or dislocated, but the MRI showed a torn ACL and when the swelling went down, hurt like a mother to walk on for a couple of months. Turns out riding more helps strengthen the joint (surgery not an option right now) and that excuse gets me out more. I've already been told I won't be riding in the snow and ice this winter-better look for a trainer//


----------



## thesoothsayer (Sep 8, 2007)

Got my first injury since I started cycling seriously again this year and it happened on a bike lane pavement. I was riding past this construction site when I saw two pipes about 5-6 inches in diameter laid across the path. I thought I could take them but my front tyre hit the 2nd pipe and slipped, causing me to go crashing into the metal barricade surrounding the construction site. Bashed my shin against the bike frame and my water bottle holder was smashed in the process and I think my pedal's creaking now. Wasn't hurt too bad but I couldn't walk or stand or cycle for a few minutes. Luckily no pretty girls were around to witness my embarrassment, otherwise I would have serious ego damage.


----------



## The BOFH (Dec 10, 2007)

pinkheadedbug said:


> OK, this is stupid. I just survived seven days of black diamonds in the Rockies and returned home having only fallen once, and that only resulted in a minor bruise. The day after I got back I was riding across my (huge) lawn and suddenly the bike started to do the strangest thing... slowly sliding out from under me as if pulled by an invisible hand. I crashed to the ground and tore a tendon in my thumb.
> 
> Turned out I'd laid a hose through the grass to water my dirt jumps and while I was away the grass grew up and hid it. I was riding along *almost* parallel, so when my wheel hit the hose, it tracked along the hose instead of the direction I wanted it to go.
> 
> DOH!


I have a little drop off, about 18", beside my driveway. I was putting my bike away after a ride & rode onto the lawn to take a run at the drop. I hit the water meter that was hidden in the grass I couldn't be bothered mowing & went OTB as my neighbours were pulling in next door :yikes:


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

My first real crash happend when I was about 10. I had old supercycle 5 speed road bike that I used to get to school. I lived on a hill so I could get some serious speed from the driveway. As I was racing down the hill en-route to school I took the left turn at the bottom. I was daydreaming about being some "superstar bike racer" so I cut the corner nice and tight, came out wide to keep the momentum, put my head down and pedaled for all I was worth. About 50 yards up was a Ford Cargo van parked at the side of the road. I hit that thing square on and crushed in the rear doors. My front wheel looked like a doughnut with a bite out of it once the owner pried it from under his bumper. The bike was wedged under the bumper but still standing as if someone was sitting on it. I ended up with a 6 inch line that swelled out about an inch as a result of the window trim. A sore shoulder and a bruised ego. My dream girl at the time (Sarah) live about 5 more houses down and all I wanted to do was hide behind the van incase she came out to go to school.


----------



## takers (Jan 4, 2008)

my worst (stupid) one was riding down a paved hill behind a friend of mine going pretty quick when I look over a see a nice looking young lady watching us. When I look back my buddy has stopped in front of me so I slam into him, fly about 15 feet in the air and on landing break my foot in 7 places...

This btw was the beginning of 23 broken bones over the next few years, this being the dumbest (skateboarding, bmx, atv/mx racing etc), damn I miss my teenage years and no fear of death.


----------



## Linkerz (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah so I'll give my 2 cents...I was stopping for a little break on anderson truck trail in San Diego. I was with my buddy and we were just looking out over SD and we began to hit the trail again and I stomped on my pedal and miss-stepped and the pedal (with little spikes on it) flew around and stuck into my shin. My buddy just turned around and saw the pedal in my shin and laughed. I was like...how did that happen...and wow this hurts.


----------



## mew mex dirt (Nov 16, 2007)

ive actually got 2 because evedintly im a bad learner.

first time i was tryin out clipless pedals for the first time and got fancy and tryed to wheelie and went a little to far back and didnt unclip because i was only on the pedals for 10 min. and forgot to do so, the result was a broken humerus and wrist.

the second time was about a month ago when my buddy and i went out in the yamaha rhino to tear up a local spot (middle of no where new mexico) and it was awsome so on the way back as i was drivin i thought it would be a good idea to have my fren slingshot me into a little drop by the arroyo so i hoped on my bike and started to get used to towing. after about 5 min i thought i was ready so my friend got it up to 15 mph and i let go of the rope and launched off the drop (about 7 ft.) i hit the soft dirt below and came to a dead stop soon as my wheels hit the ground. i went over the bars and landed on my ankle tearing 2 ligaments and a tendon. ive been on crutches since the surgery and have no idea when ill be back on the bike cause im to scared to here the answer.
so after both of these i starting to realize im lacking some common sense haha:thumbsup:


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

i recommend a nice pair of platform pedals and 5-10's. you will get the feeling of clips with the grip but you will release much better and easier

but in the mean time, GET BETTER


----------



## AHTOXA (Feb 18, 2008)

When I was around 10 years old I inherited my dad's older roadie. I was standing next to it just holding it after a bit of riding and all of a sudden i lose balance. I was standing on the right side of the bike and it starts leaning left. I stick my right foot as much inwards as possible to grab the bike. By doing so I stuck my foot right under the large cog in the front and as the bike leaned over and fell the cog left 3 nice and deep gashes in my shin. 

Crap that hurt.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*Lamest biking injury ever, if there's an award I may have it cinched.*

Well about a week ago I went down to a local school to give my dog some exercise. There is a large fenced in running track that is perfect to ride a bike around while the dog runs full throttle, along side or in front of me. After about four laps of full on running he was pretty pooped out. So I took the opportunity to practice my wheelie technique. After several successful lengthy wheelie rides, I am feeling fairly confident. Let me take this opportunity to warn others not to attempt riding a wheelie while clipped in. As it is next to impossible to unclip while up on a wheelie. Although I have been there done that on many occasions without incident. I grew up riding motocross and wheelies were my forte. I never did conquer the trick of doing them on a mountain bike. Twenty to thirty feet max on a bike. Where as many years ago I was clocked at riding a wheelie a mile and one tenth on a motorcycle. This particular time for some reason I didn't tap on my back brake before going over backwards. I went over backwards while still connected to the bike. I apparently [no memory of it] reached out with my arms to break my fall and landed on my right wrist. I didn't hear it break due to all the noise of the bike hitting the pavement. But I sure felt it. My wrist hand and forearm immediately blew up like a balloon, and turned black / purple. After yelling out a few choice @#$%@ words in serious pain. I immediately picked up the bike and checked for damage. A torn seat was all. *Now that is true sickness.* Off to the E.R. and sure enough it's *SHATTERED *into several peices. The fracture is into the joint so they are going to have to do an M.R.I. to see if they have to operate. If the bone is effecting the cartilage. Meanwhile I have a fiberglass cast from my hand to my elbow. The best case scenario I am in this cast from six to eight weeks. If they need to operate, who knows what the prognosis is going to be. I am right handed so doing everything left handed is new to me. Even posting this is a challenge as I am typing left handed and using the mouse left handed. The moral of the story "do not ride wheelies while clipped in". Off to take two more Vikodin.* An UPDATE to this story in this thread.*
When good days go bad.....
Cheers, Jay


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

This has nothing to do with bikes but it is my stupidest "incident" ever.

Me and my dad had gone to a friends house and when we arrived my friends dad was outside "tilling" the ground with a tilling machine (chopping up the dirt) and so me and my friend talked for a minute inside and got something to drink and came back out and we were all standing next to the tiller talking and we were telling them we were about to head to the park and my friends dad warned me that the tiller was hot and then I leaned over with my hand right onto it. DUMB It was a bad burn and I went home without spending any time with my friend, needless to say I felt stupid because I did that right infront of them right after they said not to. :/

Another time like that there are these hand poles on the stairs in the mall and I KNOW that I can clear it but I was wearing too baggy of pants that day and I racked my nuts on the handrail. I know I can jump over the handrail+stairs, but not with baggy pants. 

With bikes, I'd have to say I started hating V-brakes when I was riding around the city heading to the pool to check if the same friend was there I was coming off the gutters into a sidewalk and I guess I thought I was going to fast at the curb and I hit the front brake (guess the back brake didn't work) really hard and endoed myself right into the curb.

Many times going around a sandy curve falling (even on rollerblades). The typical ass and nuts to the back tire (when I was younger on my old cheapo huffy SS I liked to sit kinda off the seat I don't know it was comfortable but once with my friends I guess I was leaning back too far and did just that wrecking out on the widewalk next to a bank.

Oh and of course there was when I was just a kiddie and tried the stupid ol' "walk the dog on your bike trick" when I was only like 7 and I don't know I made it to the next coul'de'sac and I guess my dog saw something and took off which basically threw me to the pavement. Bunch of scrapes and bruises. The neighbor lady tended to my wounds with rubbing alcohol, fun.

No matter how tempting jumping and not having to worry about your feet coming off the pedals may sound appetizing, but I use to do that without clipless as a kid off a dirt barrier next to a pizza hut and blood donation place. I don't like the idea of not being able to release my feet from something, screw that.


----------



## jhitch (Mar 28, 2008)

When I was a young, dumb, and broke I was riding my bike home from work at night with no lights (that's dumb _and_ broke coming into play). In order to avoid getting ticketed for no lights I was trying to ride incognito on the sidewalk (just dumb this time). While riding at a pretty good clip (decent visibility from streetlights and late so no pedestrian danger) a gust of wind blows an unlatched gate open right in front of me! Endoed right over it. My hand must have smacked the gate when I hit it and I ended up with a broken hand and a cast for six weeks.

Moral of the story: Get through the young, dumb, broke part of your life as quickly as possible.


----------



## hopex0 (May 4, 2008)

*Front Flip*

I had just gotten a new bike with disk brakes after having a v brake bike for 2 years. I was goind down a steep rocky down hill and was spinning out with the rear brake. So I made the smart descisoin to squeeze the front brake hard. I ended fliping over the handle bars, getting smacked in the back by the seat and tire, landing in loose rocks and sliding 2 more feet down the hill. And to top it off my bike flew away and smashed into a tree. :madman::thumbsup:


----------



## IARider (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, it was bound to happen. I finally have a lame injury story, haha.
I was out getting some road miles in to get back into summer shape and I came upon a road that I had gone down countless times. There is a set of railroad tracks that cross it at a sweeping 45 degree angle. Common sense says to cross them at as close to a 90 degree angle as possible, but at that same instant my brain farted a big stinky one. I "cross" the RR tracks at 17mph and the front tire goes left with the tracks and my body continues forward and down. All said and done my knee was bleeding all over the place, my right pinky nuckle was bleeding and my pride was severely bruised. Luckily I keep a well stocked first-aid kit in my Camelbak.
That brings me to two points of advice that I myself with always follow from now on no matter how much farting my brain wants to do:
1 - Always cross RR tracks at a right angle (duh)
2 - Make sure the first aid kit is stocked because you just never know when you will need it. I was eight miles from home and couldn't imagine trying to get back with my knee still bleeding everywhere.

You may all laugh at me now. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok, so here's my entry. I don't know if it belongs here or in the worst crashes thread, but I'll put it here because it was basically due to my own stupidity.

First, a little backstory: I have type I diabetes, and I use an insulin pump to control my blood sugar. For those who don't know, when exercising, muscles use sugar as fuel, drastically reducing the need for insulin. Too much insulin will cause low blood sugar, impairing muscle and brain function as they both need sugar. Symptoms begin with loss of fine motor control, light headedness and cold sweats, and eventually lead to loss of consciousness. Generally when I ride I reduce the amount of insulin my pump delivers to compensate for the sugar my muscles will be using. I've been doing this for years without trouble. OK, enough biology...

So anyway, last summer I did alot of riding in an abandoned rock quarry about 3 miles from my apartment. It's a pretty decent park, fair amount of trails, good mix of technical climbing and descending. I had a bit of a problem with tearing knobs off my tires as _everything_ in this place was basically jagged bedrock, but whatever. On my last trip, I, idiot that I am, forgot to adjust my insulin pump. Last thing I can remember I'm riding uphill towards a fork in the trail. Next thing I know I'm riding in a part of the park I don't recognize, and I feel a little funny. I keep riding, eventually I cross a trail I know, and I find my way back to the car. At this point, I don't realize anything is wrong. I load my bike on the roof rack, and get in the car. As I go to pull out, I realize I can't see very clearly. I touch my face, and my glasses are missing. What the hell? I flip down the visor mirror, and HOLY SH**. Not only are my glasses missing, but so is HALF MY DAMN FACE. SH**. I'm in shock-how could I crash without realizing it? Later I realize my helmet is cracked and both my riding gloves are soaked in blood.

Anyway, a friend of mine is kind enough to bring me to the ER. A doctor was with me before I even had a room because my face looked like freaking Freddy Kurger's. They CT my head because of the memory loss, and I have no concussion, no broken bones. I tweaked my mid-back pretty good (still hurts on occasion), I needed a few stitches, alot of gauze for my heavily abraded face, neck and shoulder, and that was all. I got lucky to have mostly flesh wounds.

So for the next month at work everyone I ran into would ask 'what happened?!' and I got to explain to them how I really wasn't too sure. People I had never met before would come to my desk to see the kid with half a face 

To this day I still don't know what I did. I like to think I got mauled by a bear, or that I was dropping into the quarry pit from the rim (~ 25 foot drop ut: ). In reality I probably just tipped over and decided to see what it was really like to be a brake pad. I'm just surprised after whatever happened I managed to get back on the bike and ride again.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

Frs1661 said:


> Ok, so here's my entry. I don't know if it belongs here or in the worst crashes thread, but I'll put it here because it was basically due to my own stupidity.
> 
> First, a little backstory: I have type I diabetes, and I use an insulin pump to control my blood sugar. For those who don't know, when exercising, muscles use sugar as fuel, drastically reducing the need for insulin. Too much insulin will cause low blood sugar, impairing muscle and brain function as they both need sugar. Symptoms begin with loss of fine motor control, light headedness and cold sweats, and eventually lead to loss of consciousness. Generally when I ride I reduce the amount of insulin my pump delivers to compensate for the sugar my muscles will be using. I've been doing this for years without trouble. OK, enough biology...
> 
> ...


Scary, real scary. I supposed that half bottle of Everclear had nothing to do with it 

Most of the diabetics I know get a better warning when their sugar is dropping.

You might want to check out-

http://www.type1rider.org/


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

Nah, I have that much everclear before most rides.... 

Generally I am very aware of my sugar level; IDK what happened this time. There was probably an intermediate period I can't remember when I chose to be stupid and ignore my body. 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

So, his one time I was at a biking camp and we were doing a little repair session on some old bikes we found in the barn.

My bike that I was working on was a ten-speed circa the 1960s. It had a wheel that needed truing and a flat tire, so I of course fixed them.

I took it out to see if it was okay and wisely decided to jump a speedbump. Took off fine, but as I landed, one of the pedals broke off and the frame snapped at the head tube.

So, after I landed, I had a bike with no fork, one wheel, one pedal, and serious pain.


----------



## ca7erham (Jun 13, 2008)

My stupid story: Last week I went for a nice 12 ish mile ride that went great for me, until it was time to sign out on the log book. Most log books are in a wodden box with a hinged lid right? So I stop, take off my helmet, filp open the lid and lean it on the ply wood board behind it and start signing out when what should happen... A gust of wind slams the lid (a nice 14" by 14" by 1" chuck of wood) onto my head. I start cusing and my friends are laughing their a**es off, I reach up and find that the back of my head is bleeding and already starting to bleed. My friends are still laughing when one of them points out the fact that there is a "Helmets Required" sign right behind where the lid was leaning. I ended up being fine. Also in an unrelated topic: heed the warning on disk brakes about the disks getting extremely hot; they do (and my finger can prove it).


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

Well,twisted my ankle getting the bike out of the garage .Fell on my back in one of my dogs:blush: Still i managed to putt the bike back in the garage and wait for the wife(nurse) and get me to the ER.Ankle's do hurt when twisted,don't they??


----------



## hookydoo (Jun 23, 2008)

iv'e got two.
first, I was doing some winter riding by my house. the pavment seemed okay so i cruised to about 20 mph and started going down a hill. right about halfway down, i hit some ice and the bike flew out from under me. my a$$ and the bike became 2 different units as we scraped down the hill together. I still have a scar on my butt from that.

That summer i got the idea to try to take a stunt bike, pegs and all, mtbing. Its a 1way trail and when i got to the end i noticed that i had a flat. since i didn't want to push all the way back I stood on the back pegs to reduce weight on the frnt rim. As expected but not thought , i came to the 1st turn and crashed because there was no weight on the rim. When I crashed, my foot got caught in the rear rim and i broke my toe. It hurt, but the next day i buddy taped the toe and kept riding only this time I took my Fisher and not the wally world POS. I still bashed my foot a few more times but i got over it quikly.


----------



## nick119 (Jun 2, 2008)

I had just finished going up a pretty technical climb and when I got to the top of the hill I took a second before getting ready to go down a series of drops. In doing so, I got my back wheel caught sideways on a root so when I went to drop onto the ramp and into the drops I just went down sideways. I tumbled down the hill and ended up tangled in a huge bush that had some of that orange plastic construction fencing in it. I was alone and it was a weekday so no one came by. I was stuck in the bush for a half an hour before I could work my way out. Various cuts and bruises, including a nasty purple bulge right on my knee, but mostly just embarrassing to be caught in a bush for 30 minutes.


----------



## Locker537 (Jul 11, 2008)

Always rode BMX when I was younger. Pretty aggressive jumping stuff on the street but nothing to insane. 

Well one day in the fall, I was hot and put my sweatshirt on my handlebars. Had to cross some grass and the shirt got tangled in the front tire, instantly locking it and shooting me over the handlebars. I handed on the ground, just slightly shaken up....

...until the bike tumbled after me, and the bolt on the rear hub slammed into the back of my head giving me a gash worthy of a handful of staples. That was fun


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Locker537 said:


> Always rode BMX when I was younger. Pretty aggressive jumping stuff on the street but nothing to insane.
> 
> Well one day in the fall, I was hot and put my sweatshirt on my handlebars. Had to cross some grass and the shirt got tangled in the front tire, instantly locking it and shooting me over the handlebars. I handed on the ground, just slightly shaken up....
> 
> ...until the bike tumbled after me, and the bolt on the rear hub slammed into the back of my head giving me a gash worthy of a handful of staples. That was fun


I was riding my first girl friend on the bars (she had put her sweater on the bars) and the sweater fell into the front tire. I landed on top of her on the pavement. It was not pretty and I felt sooo bad.


----------



## skottt160 (Apr 25, 2008)

went off a flight of stairs on campus, there was a bench right at the bottom. i ended up hitting the back of the bench, flipping over and lying in the bench like a hobo. or like me every friday night. but anyway. walked over to er like 200 yards away. soo dumb.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

skottt160 said:


> went off a flight of stairs on campus, there was a bench right at the bottom. i ended up hitting the back of the bench, flipping over and lying in the bench like a hobo. or like me every friday night. but anyway. walked over to er like 200 yards away. soo dumb.


Ouch. It looks like you could use some stitches. 5 if the doc is in a hurry, 7 if he's an artist.


----------



## madcatmini (Aug 3, 2008)

coffeebeans said:


> Sounds like something that my friend did.  Bought a new Specialized and was a little overconfident on his first couple rides. Pulled them bars back and watched him slam into the ground *whap!*. Knocked the wind out of himself and apparently told me he felt like he was in labor. I've gotten the wind knocked out of me but sheesh didn't feel like labor. :lol:
> 
> --
> 
> The lamest injury that I can think of is the numerous times that I've missed my pedal and gave myself a few nice gashes in the shape of the pedals' spikes on the back of my calf. Anyone else ever done this before?


Heh I did this yesterday. I had just gotten clip pedals on the bike. I was talking to the wife as I came to a stop. Went to stand up nailed my calf yelped and fell over cause I couldn't unclip my other foot. Whats funny to me is I skated for 12 years broke 32 bones won tons of competitions, and I get on a mountain bike and feel invinceable again....
I have such a bad feeling about all this


----------



## skottt160 (Apr 25, 2008)

yeah i had a railroad up my face for a few weeks. 7 was the magic number.

also, the first few weeks of clip-ins are always a humbling experience. i remeber getting my front tire over logs, hooking my back tire, and just falling over sideways firmly attached to the bike. also trying to trackstand a light i jst kinda went over on my side fully clipped in at a busy intersection. that was a ... good... time


----------



## CritBoy (Aug 12, 2008)

*They call me "crash"*

I really enjoy road racing. Criteriums are my favorite. But a few years ago I was badly injured in a May training race near Boston. I was right behind a bad crash - i managed to stop but the guy behind me didn't - hit me from behind and I landed hard on my right elbow breaking it badly. It required surgery and titanium pins to fix. Needless to say I was off the bike and out of racing for most of the summer. After 6 weeks I was allowed to ride again altho I had to wear this metal brace on my arm. Doctors orders were "easy riding ok but no racing".

Well I really missed competition but by the time I was riding again the road racing season was over, but I had this idea that I could do this local mountain bike race at the end of September that all my mtb'er friends told me was easy and non-technical, just a bunch of fire roads, no way to get hurt. Convincing my wife wasn't easy, but I finally convinced her that this would be "safe". Nothing to worry about.

So I bought this Cannondale hardtail off EBAY and trained really hard in the weeks leading up to the race. I showed up on race day and signed up for the 40 - 49 beginner division. I didn't pre-ride the course tho.

So the race starts - I sprint off the line and pretty much rode away from everyone. I was feeling pretty good about this and having a great time until - about a mile from the finish of the race I came to the top of a hill with steep dropoff and I couldn't see the downhill part of the trail. Common sense said slow down - ego said go fast. Ego won and I went flying over the top of the hill. Problem is that there was a strategically placed log jump halfway down the hiill. I had about 2 seconds to react and right about the time I was thinking that I should pull up on the handle bars my front tire hit the log and I went OTB. Landed hard in some loose rocks and felt a sharp pain in my right knee. I didnt have time to check that out because I could here the sounds of bikes coming up behind me so I jumped back on the bike and pedaled as hard as I could to the finish. So I enter the finishing chute - raise my arms in victory - only to notice a look of dismay on wifes face ( she was there with the camera to catch my first MTB race finish for posterity ). The NORBA official at the finish line said " hey man u r bleeding". I looked down to see my right leg below the knee covered in blood from a nasty gash. My right shoe was full of blood. I was also covered in dirt from the fall, had scratches on my face and my arm brace was scratched and dirty. Guess I looked pretty bad. So off to the hospital for stitches and lots of ribbing from my wife and friends.

Oh btw - the wednesday after the race I was hit by a car while on a road ride. No serious injuries but my bike was destroyed and another ambulance ride. Got a nice settlement from the drivers insurance company but my nickname is now "crash' and my wife threatened to sell my bikes.

I still love riding tho

Crash


----------



## mtbfanatic (Jun 30, 2008)

This happened a while back, first day clipless. My friend had told me to make sure i get a few trail and road type riding in before i tackle the mountains as normal...cept it was 5pm wendsay..and the weekly ride is @ 6. So i bike from the bike shop fresh from having them installed...to a bike ride run by the guys that just installed my pedals. To top it off, I hadn't rode this particular trail before.

So I clean a rough steep climb for the first time, thanks to the pedals..lovin them, and confident and happy I begin to fly down a long turny swoopy DH. I manage to pass a few of the older riders...still going..and i see that the DH ends in gravel. No big. Suddenly i realize that the gravel is bikepathish trail and its a right angle turn..no bank. Flat. And I'm still bookin. Well this is when i was inexperienced mind you...so i lock out the rear (idiot) fishtail still @ top speed..and I hit the gravel. 3ft till big tree. Well i lock the front and pull a classic endo....into these brambles. The type with big mean thorns. So I manage to land the endo nice..not really sure how you do that but I always fall well. Even though it was my first endo. And suddenly I realize that I'm still clipped in, bike on top of me, tied up in brambles...AND HERE COMES THE OTHER RIDERS! YAY! embarrassment :madman: to make a long story short I got to have a guy tell me to man up and untangle myself. Though i got props for being covered in blood and full of thorns  And I fell 7 more times that day...the slow "oh sh1t here we go again" type that happens when ur a noob who stops clipped in. Good Fun


----------



## feltbee (Jul 31, 2008)

I had just got my first true mountain bike. This is about 7 or 8 years since I had ridden last (besides a couple test rides when looking for a bike). Anyways I had it in my bedroom and stuck the front tire up against the bed frame and tried to stand up on the pedals so I could see if the height I set my saddle at felt good or not. Needless to say I lost my balance and the pedal stabbed me in the shin and I didn't realize until later that I had a big bloody stain on my dress pants.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

About two hours ago, I was fooling around at a shopping center with StinkyFTW and we decided to go do huxx at some apartments across from where we were. I was riding on a fairly busy street in front of a Food Lion, when....

...perhaps I'm getting ahead of myself.

See, right next to the Food Lion is a soda machine. $0.50 for a can. I've probably spent half my waking life up at this shopping center, and this machine is where I get my drinxx. I've had each soda in the machine multiple times, _except for the grape Fanta._

Fast forward again, back to the street. I have my soda in my right hand and am steering with my left. I try to hold onto the bar with my soda hand and shift (on the right side, with my soda hand). My wheel wobbles and I almost wipe out but my foot keeps me up - but not up enough to have purple soda all over me.

I look sheepishly back at StinkyFTW and the older couple behind me, then - wait for it - TRY TO DO IT AGAIN.

I go through the motions once more, but this time my bike jackknifes and falls. With a full soda in one hand, I hop over the frame, and am coming down again when I realize - "Oh sh*t! Dual-crown fork!" and trip over it. Gratuitous amounts of grape high-fructose goodness are sloshing on me.

I do land on my feet though. :thumbsup:


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

feltbee said:


> I had just got my first true mountain bike. This is about 7 or 8 years since I had ridden last (besides a couple test rides when looking for a bike). Anyways I had it in my bedroom and stuck the front tire up against the bed frame and tried to stand up on the pedals so I could see if the height I set my saddle at felt good or not. Needless to say I lost my balance and the pedal stabbed me in the shin and I didn't realize until later that I had a big bloody stain on my dress pants.


When you tell that story you've got to start it, "So I was mountain biking in my dress pants..."


----------



## feltbee (Jul 31, 2008)

I think it can only be topped by starting it, "So I was mountain biking in my dress pants...in my bedroom..."


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

feltbee said:


> I think it can only be topped by starting it, "So I was mountain biking in my dress pants...in my bedroom..."


 ...which begs the question, how many of us have ridden our bikes in the home "Animal House" style? As for me- I'll take the fifth.


----------



## puncturerepairkit (Aug 18, 2007)

Commuting to work, I was maybe 200 feet from my house and there was light icing on the ground. I decided to see how slippery it was so I pulled my front brake, of course the front wheel washed out, the bike went down and I somehow caught my chin on one of the bar ends.

I never realised how much blood can come from a facial injury, it was everywhere. I walked the bike back home and looked in the mirror, I had a second tongue hanging from my chin!

A quick drive to the hospital holding my chin together with my hand, 10 euros for 8 stitches and I was on my way again.

Since then I cycle very gingerly on cold days :thumbsup:


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

California L33 said:


> ...which begs the question, how many of us have ridden our bikes in the home "Animal House" style? As for me- I'll take the fifth.


I have done it most of my life. Had to ride down the basement stairs on the BMX bike when Moms got home early!


----------



## TupacAmaru (Jul 25, 2008)

yesterday, while crossing a skinny plank over a brook, I sliped off, grinding the right bottom side of the fork all the way across to the end of the plank, smashing into the edge of the brook, leading me to gently knee the shifters. 15 miles of riding later, got home, took a shower and had dinner, watched a movie and relaxed. When I went to jump into bed, Excruciating PAIN. I had a knot the size of a big grape right on the knee cap. Dont know how I didnt notice this. It looked like I had an elbow on my knee cap. It was the strangest looking thing.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

My stupid injury was cracking a rib...........................

How??? I was testing the sag on my rear shock in my garage and just leaned on the seat with all my weight. My propedal was still ingaged on the shock, so I bounced a little with all my weigth on my saddle. Luckily it was very minor, but still totally lame.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

In this thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4940627#post4940627

On my Italian vacation, on day two, I was bombing down a rocky road, and suddenly my wheel turned, ejecting me off the bike at about 30mph. I land on my arm, and thought I broke it, but it was just bruised and scraped. I didn't notice that I landed on my left leg, and had a combination of contusions, scrapes, and a gash. Started swelling right away, but I wanted to ride, as we had 650 meters left to descend and something like about 16 linear km left.

So I continued to ride for the next 5 days, then came the 13 hour drive to the family home. I got out, and my leg was swollen pretty bad, then I had a 7 hour drive back to my own home...so out came the injections of Heparin to prevent a clot. I only got cleared by sonogram a few days ago. Hell, I felt fine, but everyone else was upset, considering they're physicians.


----------



## missile (Jul 12, 2008)

*too numerous ....*

- my best one.....single trail, high speed, hidden rock. Bike stops. I dont. I hit the stem with my dick. So hard it gets "stretched" a bit at the root. Which could be good. But wasnt. It hurt like a SOB. Over the next week it turned dark purple and then black and finally yellow from the root to over half way up. Very alarming. On top of that it hurt so much when I'd get a hard-on that for a long time (weeks) having sex was not much fun at all.

- slow endo gowing down hill in rocks in front of a bunch of spectators....and I mean slowly. The font wheel got swallowed by a rock and I start to endo. So slowly that I fell face forwards with my hands still glued to the handlebars: all my weight was transferred to my arms so I couldnt let go: Broken upper incisors and a broken wrist. 1 week before my son was born. My wife was not happy having 2 babies to look after !!

- same thing two years later. This time in the dark. No teeth but the other wrist.

- broken ribs....rear wheel washes out due to a greasy log hidden in the grass. I manage to fall, ribs first and with all my weight right onto my bunched fist. 2 cracked ribs. sooooo painful.

- downhill race - practice day. The line I spied for the tough right hander worked like a dream. But....I came out of that corner so darn fast that I got air in a jump I normally don't (and shouldnt) get air in. Result: a stretched knee and a "road rash" the size of a softball on my butt cheek. I had to dirve sitting on a cushion and my work pants would get stuck to the oozing wound.

- Clipless 101 - I failed: I have to unclip in the middle of a small wooden bridge going across a creek. Well. didnt. Over I go still clipped in. Head first then A$$ over tit. Add water.

- For a friend : same bridge. Its made of short planks across two tree trunks. He rides too close to the edge, a loose plank flips up and side-swipes his front wheel and throws him sideways into the creek. Add water. Soaked. Bleeding. Very funny.

- for a friend: He is riding over a 'stile' (a smalled very humped bridge over a cattle grid/wall etc). Anway he gets only half way, stalls, falls sideways. He is left clinging to a wooden post with his bike "skewered" by another post and still clipped in, his but inhces away from a nest of barbed wire. I had to ride back, unclip him and help him 'climb' down. He was all of 2 foot in the air !!

- For another friend - I just manage to stop at the top of a chute in a downhill run. The kind you have to commit to. My friend is not so lucky. He almost stops, then wipes out head first and "elbow skis" down the chute with the bike tangled in his legs. He slides a while...aughh nnghh hhhughh grrrghhg. I climb down through the bushes at the side and hear....'help'....'HELP'. I rush down and look for my friend. WTF. Where is he. He is till above me, still 'in the chute', head down, bike tangled in his legs and completely pinned. I scramble up and try pulling the bike off him. 'aaaaghh AAAGHHH'. WTF...he's not clipped in. I pull again. 'aaaaghh AAAGHHH'. I finally figure out his shoe-lace is wrapped around the brake lever and as I pull the bike its twisting his knee. I remove his shoe from his foot and he slides down another 10 feet and I slide his bike down to him. Nothing hurt too bad except his elbows (elbow skiing does that) and his brand new Gemini is not so brand new any more.


----------



## D4ng3r (Jul 26, 2007)

Missle, great stories! The best part:

"He slides a while...aughh nnghh hhhughh grrrghhg"

lol!


----------



## unos (Nov 17, 2008)

coffeebeans said:


> The lamest injury that I can think of is the numerous times that I've missed my pedal and gave myself a few nice gashes in the shape of the pedals' spikes on the back of my calf. Anyone else ever done this before?


happened to me too but, the lamest injury ever would have to be the time I was walking with a flat tyre to my friends house (where we were going to fix it) I saw someone I knew and wanted to catch up by running, only I was wearing slippers and as I swung my foot backwards I hit my huge metal pedal...cut a hole just below my calf...not REALLY serious, just stupid :thumbsup:


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

N00b stories!!!! 

Okay I don't have any super gnarly stories since I've got a hard tail xc, and one of these takes place on a craptastic walmart special.

1) Was riding some singletrack near my house on a walmart bike that I had been given and was upgrading slowly. This trail had a small drop at one point of 2 feet. (yes 2FT!) So I go off this little drop on said wally world ride...I land hard on my seat, and the pinch bolt clamp breaks loose slamming the nose of the seat into my gonads. I wreck to the left and land in a huge thorn bush. I wasn't thinking about the thorns...I couldn't sit down comfortably for days.

2) Same trail but on my C-dale frame: I was riding a lot faster than I had been on the old frame as the Dale handled great, but I still had these man eating bmx pedals on it. (its the no budget wonder) Well I went to kick off for a descent and missed with my left foot, slid off the seat and the right pedal slammed into my shin gouging out a line with the pedal grip posts. It went down into the bone and bled so much that by the time I got home my shoe was full of blood. Great scar too!

3) This one is the dumbest by far. Was riding my C-dale on a mountain near me and the trail disappeared so I found a dry stream and was going to follow that. I push off and immediately lose the front wheel into a whole covered with leaves. OTB! Jammed several fingers, and had cuts and scrapes. Once I stopped laughing I walked until I found the trail again and rode home.

Bonus! Was working in the shop...we have a double sided park stand. The one with the industrial metal base and clamps. I usually work on the left side so i can see the door. Well I was working on a bike and dropped some hardware. I bent down to pick it up and upon standing up slammed my head hard into the second clamp. I was seeing stars and my head was bleeding. The best part was the laughter from the the customers and other employees. Great!


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

My story happens before I bought my first MTB. I was trying bikes out for fit at various shops, wearing regular shorts and flip flops. Of course, I had no experience with clipless other than the clipless I used back in the day on my old ride bike. So right off the bat, flip flops and shimano clipless felt a bit funny. I must have been futzing with something, but my left foot slipped off the pedal rather forcefully whereby my toes slipped off the back of the pedal which was raised up along with the crank arm on the left side of the bike....my right foot was down with the crank arm on the right side. When this happened, my left shin was dragged across the pedal, scraping off flesh to the bone along a 4 inch gash. I hobbled into the store and the kindly lady at the shop asked me how the bike felt, not seeing the blood running down my leg. I told her tersely through my gritted teeth that it felt fine and that I would be back....i never returned. Considering that this was my 1st injury with a mountain bike and I was not even really riding it....I think that qualifies as very lame.


----------



## jivarie (Jan 30, 2008)

Down hill section with multiple jumps interspersed. We had done it 4 times already and I was on my fifth decent, final jump. I go air bound and my foot leaves the left Wellgo pedal. I come down and my shin gets gouged by the top center spike on the wellgo. I feel it go in and come to a stop when it clinks off my shin bone. The gash is 3 inches long, 1/4 inch deep and 1/4 inch wide. It would have been longer, but the shin bone ejected the pedal from my flesh. We're seven miles in on a trail and I get to ride out with a shirt sleave tied around the wound. It didn't hurt and the andrenaline rush allowed me to just annihilate the last seven miles to the car. I would have packed my shin guards had I known we were going to be hitting some jumps, but I just couldn't resist the jumps!:madman:


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

Jack Hass said:


> A couple of years ago I was riding my bike in front of my house without a seat and post. I decided I would try to stop the bike by putting my a$$ on the rear wheel.
> 
> The rear wheel grabbed a hold of my shorts and sucked them into the seatstays along with my a$$ and nuts.
> 
> The bike came to a skidding stop!


My brother was riding on my rear axle and slipped off and got his sh!t sucked into my rear wheel....burned through his pants, and everything else. Even though I knew it hurt, I couldnt stop laughing as he danced around...calling me a ****er.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

My friend has a halfpipe in his garage, and he got a brand new uber-trendy BMX bike for christmas, so I was over at his house checking it out and messing around on the halfpipe.

I rolled up one side, about to fakie back down, but my pants got caught in the sprocket. The backwards momentum made the bike flip over and land on top of me. I fell of the halfpipe and my head bounced on a tennis racket on the floor.


----------



## YoungGun91 (Jun 28, 2008)

About 3 years ago, I was a NOOB.... (I've come a long way in those 3 years)

I was on my Trek 3900 and had watched a video on YouTube on how to do a wheelie drop. I go out and try it off my retaining wall (about a 3 foot drop)

Well, I got the drop part but didn’t wheelie at all.

I have no idea how but I broke my big toe, (I didn’t have shoes on) and I have to say that hurt more than the broken collar bone, or the shattered hip and pelvis.


----------



## deermjd (Nov 13, 2008)

1) While in college, I rode my wal-mart bike to classes. One day I was just pulling out in front of my dorm, so I was off the seat and all my weight was on the pedals. Then suddenly the chain slips off the chainring, causing my weight to shift and I am still wondering how I proceeded to fly over the bars. Did I mention that this was in the middle of a crowded campus? Not a single "Are you ok". They were all probably laughing too hard to talk.

2) I was riding my trek hardtail on some backroads near my house. I was coasting downhill around 20 mph when suddenly the seatpost bolt completely snaps. I fall off the bike and roll over several times before coming to a stop. I had soon pretty bad road rash on my left leg and forearm. I also bruised a fingernail (got caught in the spokes) which fell off weeks later. Shortly after my wreck, some guy in a pickup drives by and instead of asking if I needed any help, tells me that I shouldn't be riding around these roads..... I don't anymore.


----------



## Tooon (Jan 13, 2009)

Was messing around doing some trials. Was only doing a 1 foot maybe 1 and a half foot ride up (Thought i would take it easy that day...) Foot slipped off my truvativ pedal... Now it's a nice size scar. It wasn't all that bad because everytime a girl asked me what happend I said I saved a baby from a burning building and had to jump through a window cutting my leg on the glass just escaping the house caving in lol. 70% of the time... it worked everytime. :thumbsup:

Heres a pic (Terrible pic) a few weeks after the accident. Healed up pretty nice for just bandages holding it together hah.








Skin is so tight on my shin that everytime I would try to take a look at how it was healing it would split back open.


----------



## damnitman (Jan 30, 2008)

*just found this thread...*

great stuff...
got me thinking how unlucky (or how lucky) I have been over the years...

There is the classic schwinn scrambler gap jump (FIRST bike in Nome, AK with mag wheels). The older kids were watching and had just spaced the jump and landing ramp out further "just go faster" they said, so I did...flew 8 feet through the air to a perfect landing, right square on my back...

Once thought it would be cool to bunny-hop over the goose sitting in the middle of the trail near Riverfront Park in Spokane, WA. Well, it wasn't...I'm pretty sure the goose was fine...

caught a THICK chain around a parking lot with my head tube...instant OTB dismount, no witnesses

probably the best and coincidentally the most expensive was the wheelie I pulled on one of these whilst trying to impress a pair of 8oo8ies ...compressed the seat springs and started to go over the back so I threw my right foot forward to counter-ballance, front came down, foot planted, the bike and myself used my right leg to pole-vault up and over what little dignity I had left. when the bike and I came crashing to the ground, I felt it would be best to cushin the fall with my kneecap. I sat in the middle of the street laughing at how much my knee hurt untill I was told I had to move by a cop. I rode home and went to the doc the next day...blown ACL, torn miniscus and a patellar plateau that was very nearly turned to mashed potatoes


----------



## damnitman (Jan 30, 2008)

*don't forget...*

wheelieing (sp?) off the 4 steps of the library on campus in Fairbanks, AK...I had a U-lock strapped to my front rack, rear wheel delightfully rolling down the steps, front wheel lofting lightly till it lands on pavement, u-lock comes partially disconnected and kind of hinges forward and down until it stops, perfectly meeting the pavement and the front tire, flipping me OTB to land at the feet of a couple of hotties...merely a flesh wound, don't try this at home, and all that...


----------



## cgarolr (Oct 14, 2008)

I also have 2:

1) Couldn't get unclipped (left foot is too tight) and fell into a neighboring rider who was just standing there...I broke my pride, and one of my fingernails!

2) Trying to do a wheelie in a parking lot like my wife and had never done with clipped in...needless to say I was on my back with my feet still attached and the bike straight up in the air...again, only my pride was injured!


----------



## The Ruckus (Feb 15, 2009)

I've got two:

First, I grew up riding 3rd hand "banana" bikes like damnitman posted above, only not nearly as cool. Mine was purple. I'm a dude. As if that wasn't injury enough, a neighborhood kid gets the first BMX out of all of us and brings it out to show it off on trash day. I'm on it, digging the fact that I'm riding sans-ape hangers for the first time. cruising along in front of my house, I hear a noise and look behind me to see that it was the trash truck. For some reason, I fixate on the truck over my shoulder rather than watching the road in front of me. Next thing I know I'm on my back looking up at the underside of our mailbox. With the lower bmx bars, the bike snuck right under it-- had I been a cartoon, there would have been a perfect imprint of my face in the side of the mailbox. 

Second, I'm riding my newspaper route as a kid on my sweet, sweet 3-ton Roadmaster POS. The papers had to be delivered by 5pm, company policy. I'm finishing off the route, checking my watch, and at the same time decide that I need to shift. I reach across with my left hand and hit the right side shifter, while staring downward at my watch on my right wrist, in standard "I'm looking at my watch" position.... not on the bars. This is pre-click/grip shift, and I muscled the little bastard lever forward. With no counter-force on the left side of the bars to keep the wheel straight, I basically commit myself to a partial bar-spin and stab myself in the nuts with the left grip as I go OTB, while also tangling my newspaper pouch around the bars as well, bringing the bike back on top of me after landing.


----------



## zmusselman (Nov 6, 2008)

*wont do that again...*

ok, so I dont have the narliest injury, or even the coolest...but but here goes anyways

I ordered a pair of Hayes Hydros and got them in last friday, that evening got them installed just fine and was trying to center the caliper over the rotor by hand (squeezing the lever and tightening the bolts wasnt working) when the 180mm caught my right index fingernail and pulled my finger into the rotor and almost sheered the tip off against the caliper. i could actually feel the weight of the wheel stop and bounce back while it was in my finger. It went through 75% of the nail bed and fingertip, and fractured the bone at the tip of the finger.
Spent most of friday night in the E.R., and now have to wait to go out and try those brand new Hayes Strokers.:madman:

I did get them centered saturday with the help of a friend and a 12 pack (he was hesitant at first).:thumbsup:


----------



## Arc-Fett (Nov 17, 2008)

i took my brothers road bike out for a spin without him knowing. and on my way back i crashed into my truck, went over the handle bars, halfway in the truck bed, then fell out on the ground. I broke one of the stem shifters, and it impaled my leg. I had a q-tip sized hole in my leg


----------



## jhenry4 (Aug 12, 2006)

*been there done that*

didn't go so far as to break off the tip of my finger but i have caught my finger in the rotor before and took off half of the tip and finger nail.
fortunately i was able to tape it all back together and ride the next day!


----------



## ZQ8Dude (Oct 20, 2008)

My only really lame biking accident comes from when i was a kid. I had a little redline bmx bike. I could do tricks for "S", but i got good at doing wheelies. Anyhow, before helmet laws i was riding down my street with a friend when i yanked in the bars to do a wheelie. I managed to pull them way up and smack myself in the head. A few days earlier i had removed the bar pad because i thought it looked cooler with out. Instead i got a 5 stitches in my head and a vertial scar/indent that seems to give people the impression that i'm mad all the time(go figure)

More recently would be when a friend of mine went riding with me with his older mountain bike that happened to have those bar ends. Right at the end of our ride his bike slid out from under him and he jabbed in self right below the eye with a bar end. I'd be lying if i said i didnt laugh a little. lol


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Two nights ago I dropped my Topeak floor pump about 5 feet right onto my barefooted big toe. Sure, it's not a heavy pump, but something about the angle of the fall caused it to sever my toenail and a large flap of skin from the front of my toe. It bled profusely, and due to the location of the injury it's going to take a long time to heal  Right now using superglue to try and keep the wound closed.


----------



## jason6142004 (Mar 1, 2009)

First one was in August last year.

It happened in the middle of my examination period. I was telling my good friend i would not be going offroad during the exams. and when my first paper ended, I called him ask we went for a ride. I didnt know what was on my mind but I attempted a 3 feet drop on a downhill stretch and my bike skidded sideways down with me still holding tightly on my bars. Cracked my 3 months old helmet.

Went for my next paper a couple of days later with my arm bandaged up. Had total problems writing.


Next one. 2 incidents in one day.

I was on my 2nd offroad trip with my SPDs. fell and got stuck. I shouted out to my friends. One of them who was also wearing SPDs jammed onto his brakes and also fell. Both of us still in our pedals

Then we went off to the next trail. there was this muddy section. my front tire gripped into the mud and veered left. sternum land right smack on the end of my handlebar(without the end cap). Was lucky I didnt become skewered meat. 

Today, 20 days later. The handlebar marking is still on my chest.


----------



## markowe (Feb 1, 2007)

This was pretty lame, and to make it worse, my friend happened to turn on his camera just as I was halfway into it: 



 (that's him cackling evilly in the background).

We were waiting for the little ferry you see in the background - it arrives, I hop on the bike and clip straight in, but woe unto me, the ground is very bumpy and I haven't got any speed up and the front wheel just digs into a rut and, no time to unclip, over I go. The first frame is great, you get a nice plateau of me headed over the handlebars.

Not my first clipless topple, by any means, but confirms my theory that 99% of the time they happen at low speeds, if that's any reassurance to those who are still leery of clipless pedals.

Fortunately only my pride was injured, as you can see.

P.S. Just realised that I wasn't wearing a helmet there! I never go out without it, so it took a second's close-up examination to clear up the mystery: it was hooked to my handlebars - fat lot of use it was there...


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

Jack Hass said:


> A couple of years ago I was riding my bike in front of my house without a seat and post. I decided I would try to stop the bike by putting my a$$ on the rear wheel.
> 
> The rear wheel grabbed a hold of my shorts and sucked them into the seatstays along with my a$$ and nuts.
> 
> The bike came to a skidding stop!


This entire thread is gold but I have to give that story first prize. :thumbsup:

My story is completely lame and my own fault over and over. When I was around 14 y/o I had a Raleigh Rampar BMX bike that I never maintained but just beat the hell out of. There was a very good sized hill with a small creek a mile or so away from my house that me and some friends built a makeshift ramp by so we could jump the 20ft span of the creek. I got full speed one day down the hill and as I went to lift my front wheel on the ramp, my handlebars and stem came out of the frame. I landed on my back halfway on the ramp and half off and knocked myself out while sliding into the muddy water. Lame.

Edit: One more uber-lame story.

I was at a friends party one night and after about 12-15 beers went to ride his mountain bike. Mounted it, went to ride off, and just fell over sideways. Probably a good thing I ko'ed myself that night.


----------



## Ryan97 (May 12, 2008)

chickenlegs said:


> First ride on a new hardtail, about 4 years ago. Forgot to tighten up my spd pedals. Go to bunny hop a little 10 inch log, came right out of the pedals, OTB. Broken wrist, actually the scaphoid bone. Horrible bone to break, takes forever to heal. I was out 3 months while my shiny new bike sat in the corner.


BEST 
FALL
EVER

Haha, I can totally visualise that, and it's hilarious, sorry tho...


----------



## smittie61984 (Aug 26, 2004)

Lamest? Well I've had some pretty lame crashes. Got one on video though.

Riding with my buddy and his family at a local park. Well someone came through it with some kind of grader and mucked everything up. When they graded it they happend to knock a root that I guess was barely on the surface out of the ground. My buddy saw it and avoided it but I was unable to with my camera.





But two weeks later I was riding this trail and there was a small tree hanging over the trail. Well I have been riding for over and hour on what is considered a fairly advanced trail and was tired. I took pressure off my front tire and when the suspension compressed it stopped on something and put me in an endo that caused the rear of the bike to swing over and pinched me right on my ass causing a huge bruise for a few days. Luckily no one saw that.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

i got a funny one. a few years ago i was riding a road bike to go to a friends house and i was stupid enough to ride on the sidewalk. i rode in front of a bank and hit a little lip to catch some air and once i landed some guy pulls out of the drive-up window and i go right onto the hood, slide over the entire hood (dukes of hazard style of course) and landed right on my tailbone. the guy was in his 20's or so and imagine pulling out of your bank with a wad of cash in your hand and see a kid sliding over your hood. quite amusing. i put a decent dent in the side of his car and bent my fork. but his car was a tuner, so i ran around the car, hopped on my bike and rode as fast as i could. the guy followed me for like a mile and was yelling at me to pay for his car damage. so i randomly took a sharp corner and lost him. i got to my friends house and he almost died laughing when he saw my bike and heard the story.


----------



## vtcoolkid (Nov 21, 2008)

Buddy and I were out riding, he isn't overly aggressive, and his cautious, brake loving side got to him. I told him before and during that he would be fine as long as he didn't touch his front brake. Well... watch the video and see how that went.


----------



## DesertDoc (Jan 19, 2008)

*Neighborly Distraction*

As a kid I used to ride a mile or so to a neighbors house every day for fresh milk. They owned a dairy and kept a stocked refrigerator near the front of their home. I would ride over with one of the old one glass gallon jugs hanging from the handlebars of my classic Schwinn cruiser. As I was riding along one lazy afternoon I lifted my hand up to wave to a neighbor and yelled "Hello". Imagine my shock and surprise - and that of my neighbor as well- when I plowed into the back of her station wagon amidst the sounds of grating metal and shattering glass. Whoops. Ended up with 8 stitches in my left thigh after removing the chunk of milk bottle that had lodged itself in the middle of my leg. Went ahead and got the milk though- then off to the ER. Good times.


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

I've got a stupid one. I'm new to the sport and I'm trying to learn to bunny hop. The other day I was practicing and making some progress and as I was trying to "pull up and push over" on the handlebar I feel this wicked sharp pain in my hand. I ended up streching a tendon in my hand. No cool wreck or anything. I swear when I was younger I had the craziest wrecks while riding and would get up shake it off and ride on. Now I try to bunnyhop and get a hand injury. That's LAME.


----------



## phatr32 (Jun 24, 2005)

almost a year ago i was rolling up to a small jump, didnt have enough speed so i thought id "roll over it" ended up going over the bars.

smashed my right shoulder and side of my head into the ground, almost dislocated my shoulder, and smashed my 4 month old $300(au) helmet!

f#cking jumps still scare me.......

steve


----------



## Ashentep (Sep 27, 2005)

So last night I was adjusting my BB7s when I (stupidly) decided to adjust the outboard pad while the wheel was still spinning. I reached to turn the knob, but instead my middle finger on my right hand was caught by one of the middle blades on the rotor, which then wedged it against the caliper. VERY painful, but it was cold outside, so I figured that made the pain feel worse than it really was.

I continue adjusting the brakes when i notice a puddle of blood on the floor. I then notice the blood dripping all down my arm, pouring out of what appeared at the time to be a small cut on my finger. I go inside and start cleaning up the cut when it becomes apparent that the rotor nearly sliced about 1/2" off my finger, clean through my fingernail, apparently stopping when it hit bone and finially stopped the wheel.

Now I have three stiches (one goinig through my fingernail, mind you [which for the record, hurts like a biotch]) from merely adjusting my brakes.

So, the moral of the story here is to stop the wheel from turning before adjusting the pads on your disc brakes. Yea, obvious to me, too, now that i almost sliced part of my finger off.


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

Ash,
I did the same thing! I only took the tip of my finger off but it still bled like crazy. I was adjusting a bike at work, and happened to let my middle finger get a little too close to the disc. It was so quick you'd think it was a meat slicer. I learned my lesson that day. heal up friend!


----------



## drachentire (May 7, 2009)

xKREDx said:


> just one word............................"OUCH"


 dude ii dont even have nuts and that makes me cringe!


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

My friend was coming down freelunch, at the very end where the cave is he caught the overhang under the forehead rim on his full face. It yanked his helmet off and knocked him out cold. couldn't do anything for 2 weeks because his face was so swollen and bruised. i have a reminder on my helmet also to duck when you come out of the cave.


----------



## chowder_pants (Jun 1, 2009)

sorry, wrong forum


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Just got back from South Dakota and Colorado, first time mountain biking in either state. I did all the fun stuff around Colorado Springs area that I could find on my new Redline 29er (D660). I had just finished riding everything I could in Palmer Park, I rode the easy stuff and the intermediate stuff with my gf. She was afraid so I did the hardest stuff myself, and met her in the parking lot. On the ride down the dirt/gravel road from the upper part I took my hands off the bars, reached around back for something out of my rear packet and looked at her to make sure she was there. She hollered "look out there's a car" and I reacted foolishly and grabbed all front brake with my free hand. I landed just in front of the car, the horrified woman got out and was all frantic, and my gf was too. I got back up as quick as I could, made sure the bike was rideable, and took off quickly out of embarrassment.
I guess the irony is that I'm riding all these hard trails, and I bail out on a flat smooth road.
A couple quick pics, since everyone like fresh road rash  

(The worst part came later, we were making s'mores and she was using a fork to roast the marshmallows over the grill. I ate one of the fork and burned my lower lip, that was actually the worst pain that night)


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

OH YEAH! MEAT!! Looks deeeeeeelicious!


----------



## robm6107 (May 23, 2009)

Was on simple climb, front wheel on a embedded rock rear on trail & lost bal. falling on my side, wrist taking the blow. Fractured & Bruise on my pride.


----------



## GPRider08 (Aug 22, 2008)

Lamest injury I've ever had was riding along a pretty flat sectioon of the trail with a series of smooth s-bends, with a wide, smooth left turn at the end. It had rained some the day before, but nothing big, and this trail dries quickly. I go around the left turn, and there's a patch of mud as I'm hitting the apex. Since it was a blind turn, I didn't even have time to think "Oh s***!!!!" before I hit it and my tires lose grip and I go completely horizontal. I hit the ground while still straddling the bike, and when I do hit the teeth on the big chainring bit right into the back of my calf, tearing about 10 or 12 4-5 inch gashes in my leg. I then have to finish the remaining 4 miles with blood dripping down my leg. the cuts were pretty bad, but nothing some gauze and antibiotic cream can't fix. The lame part came when my fiance saw it. She "grounded" me from my bike for the next week.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

on one of my first tries on jumps, i decided to go for the big one, becausei was 13 and thought i could 

in the air, i go sideways and get clotheslined off my bmx by a tree trunk

pretty lucky i have a hard head, cos i wasnt wearing a helmet :\ (do now o'cors  )


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

*I got a couple.*

1. Yesterday I came home from a ride and went to put my bottles in the fridge and spilt water all over my feet. I tore a paper towel to wipe it, and on the way back up WHACKED my head SO F'ING HARD on the bottom of the freezer door. I still have a sensitive knot on the back of my head. To add insult to injury, I gave myself frostbite with the frozen bag of green beans I used to bring down the swelling! (That'll teach me not to store food in a ultracold lab freezer.) 
2. Back in 2000, I think, I was downhilling in Whistler and hit a bump so hard I cracked the fork on my Kona, which resulted in the whole fork imploding and making me eat the whole mountain's worth of dirt. The bump was maybe half an inch.

There's a whole lot more, though. Update later.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

California L33 said:


> ...which begs the question, how many of us have ridden our bikes in the home "Animal House" style? As for me- I'll take the fifth.


So on this topic I was putting together a new/used bike (new for me used). Anyway it needed some parts. So I was trying to see if things were set up correctly.

I was in the living room/dining room (wood floor).

The brakes were installed, but I had not clamped the front brake handle onto the handlebar. There was no seat or post installed yer. I just wanted to make sure the suspension was working properly so I hopped in the bike. Reached my right hand over to a recliner to lean on and started hopping on the bike holding the front brake handle in my left hand and the handlebar as well.

Anyway wouldn't you know it the front brake handle slips a bit in my hand letting bike move forward a tidge, recliner swivels on the base and reclines, I try frantically to pull brake handle and hold onto handlebar at the same time with left hand, front wheel comes off the ground and suddenly the front brake that is sketchy to begin with isn't working so well. Anyway I get ejected off the back catch the back of my knee on seat tube and cut it open fall onto the back of a wooden chair by the dining room table, bike shoots the other way spinning in the air and falls on an end table crushing one of the shifters.

No serious injuries, but I was pretty bruised and sore from the chair and the seat tube as well. Pretty lame injury I would say.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

I've got two that happened in the past week... no injuries, just pathetic falls.

I was coming back from a short ride after just getting my new shoes and clipless pedals. Being lazy and not wanting to search for the correct metric allen wrench, I just used the closest sized standard one to tighten the bolts holding the cleats to my shoes. Naturally, they weren't screwed in as tightly as they should've been. More on that later. I went riding around my block just trying to get used to clipping in and out, and while riding back to my house, a screw fell out of my right shoe. As I went to stop because I was home, I went to unclip my right foot. Because a screw fell out, the cleat just rotated around the remaining screw. Because I was trying to unclip my right shoe, my bike started to lean to the right. Quick thinking, I unclipped my left shoe and began flailing with my left arm and leg to get the bike to lean to that side. It did, but I still fell. How do I fall to the left, on flat concrete, when my left shoe is unclipped and my right isn't? I have a bruise on my elbow and a sore left wrist still. 

Second was after a short ride on a towpath with my dad... I went to hop over a curb at a gas station on our way back to my grandma's house. The asphalt on one side of the curb was the same height as the hardpack dirt on the other side of the curb... I guess the curb was there only to separate the parking lot from the yard next to it. Anyway, I got my front tire over easy by doing a small pedal kick wheelie type thing, and as I leaned forward to make it easier to get the rear wheel over, my front tire got stuck in a rut just as I pulled up with my feet. Throw too much weight forward into the mix and over the bars I go. I put my hands out to break my fall, which they did. The right side of my face hit next, and then my chest. I was still clipped in to both pedals, so as my back bent like a pretzel, my knees bent and the bike landed on top of me. No injuries and no immediate pain, so as I lay there with my Kona on my back, still clipped in to both pedals, I begin laughing. My dad locks up his brakes and frantically asks if I'm okay. I told him I was fine as I got up, and then looked around to see if anyone was taking pictures or pointing and laughing, but no one was. I would've paid money to the person who caught it on video so I could put it on youtube. I still laugh about it.


----------



## DedGuyRidin (May 19, 2007)

Holy crap, I read all three pages. I've been guilty of most of these myself, my worst infraction landing me in the ER's burn unit, almost requiring skin grafts. Back when I was 13, I was haulin down a hill on the street when I noticed I was going fast enough that I was passing cars; speed limit is 35, so I must have been really moving. Anyhow, a tiny bump in the road induced the speed wobble (or death wobble to motorcyclists), and I went down fast. I slid about 50-60 feet, traffic in both directions came to a dead stop. I immediately got up, pumped with adrenaline, and fell over. I got up again, brushed off many offers for a ride to the ER and rode home with half a saddle and bent bars. Only when I got home did I realize how bad it was, I was jacked up! The adrenaline was beginning to wear off and the pain set in; I had lost skin on 1/3 of my back, my hip, both knees, elbows and shoulders. Apparently I had tucked and rolled. No head or neck injuries tho. I healed up within 6 weeks, kids have amazing healing factors I guess. Took the nurse 2 hours to pick all the glass and gravel bits out of my body as I lay sedated.

So, some valuable lessons I can glean from everyone's injuries:

1 - Wear that helmet!

2 - don't stick a digit into a spinning brake rotor

3 - if you're going to do a wheelie, unclip both feet. I was surprised at how many wheelie related injuries I read about here!

4 - don't grab a fist-full of front brake!

5 - keep the chain tension tight on your SS, and the chain-line straight

6 - ditch the big ring and replace it with a bashguard. Upgrade that middle ring to a 34-36 if need be. Presto! No more chain ring injuries!

7 - As counter intuitive as it sounds, tuck and protect your head when falling; extending an arm could result in injured hand/wrist/arm/shoulder. I was shocked at the number of wrist injuries I read about here!

8 - Most of all, don't try to impress the hotties!


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm guilty of #2... Sliced my finger 1/4" above the finger nail down to the bone. The only thing I was worrying about was stopping the bleeding enough so I could get in the house up to the bathroom quick enough to avoid my mom- she would have freaked. Got the bleeding stopped, and its healing fine. I'm just amazed that I was dumb enough to stick my finger in a spinning disc rotor.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

DedGuyRidin said:


> So, some valuable lessons I can glean from everyone's injuries:
> 
> 1 - Wear that helmet!
> 
> ...


1-7 are easy to follow. Everyone is going to ignore #8... at least I will.


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I failed at #4 2 weeks ago. I was riding down a nice straight hill with a hard right turn at the bottom and had decided to just let the bike go. Gravity takes over I'm having a blast going all of 25 mph or so and I decide I need to slow for the hard turn. Next thing I know I am upside down over the bars. I landed hard on my ass and continued forward onto my elbows before stopping. The bike went flying off into the bushes.

I had some trail rash and a monster bruise on my ass. I also managed to hit my right heel really hard on the trail as I went over. I didn't think much of it at the time as my ass hurt more than anything else. A couple of days later I could barely walk with every step exploding in pain. The bruise has settled down now 2 weeks later, but I think i did some damage to the outer tendon/ligament because that part is not getting any better. That sucks worse than any of the other injuries. My ass just looks like crushed meat, my elbows are fine, and all the rest feels like new. 

The bike's front wheel was taco'd and the bars were knocked off kilter. I fixed the bars, and trued the wheel enough to limp home on it. I ended up building a new wheel as it was a loss. I also lost my favorite water bottle and broke my sunglasses. Boo hoo on those.  

All because I was a MORON with the front brake. I mean I know exactly what I did and it feels like such an amateur mistake. Aside from a brake bleed and a rebuilt wheel the bike's fine. I will be...my pride will heal in time also. :madman:


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Not my injuries, but someone close to me, both the same person (she's an accident magnet);

1. My riding buddy Sandy recently got a new Turner 5 Spot, and was testing out the RS Revelation in front of the bike shop. She wheeled the bike out the door and kicked off a relatively high curb, and the wheel slipped out of the dropouts, making ther land on the fork and spraining her wrist and almost giving her whiplash.
2. She healed pretty quickly (she got the bike maybe a month and a half ago) and we got the crew together to go for a ride, and all she needed was to install new Time ATAC XS pedals she'd gotten in the mail the previous day. Well, she struggled with the wrench until it jolted downward, and she slashed the bottom of her arm, leaving a good four inch gash on the bottom of her right forearm. We all had a good laugh about that.  

Plus, today I earned my 16th chainring gash on my leg. Stupid sharp teeth. :madman:


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> Not my injuries, but someone close to me, both the same person (she's an accident magnet);
> 
> 1. My riding buddy Sandy recently got a new Turner 5 Spot, and was testing out the RS Revelation in front of the bike shop. She wheeled the bike out the door and kicked off a relatively high curb, and the wheel slipped out of the dropouts, making ther land on the fork and spraining her wrist and almost giving her whiplash.
> 2. She healed pretty quickly (she got the bike maybe a month and a half ago) and we got the crew together to go for a ride, and all she needed was to install new Time ATAC XS pedals she'd gotten in the mail the previous day. Well, she struggled with the wrench until it jolted downward, and she slashed the bottom of her arm, leaving a good four inch gash on the bottom of her right forearm. We all had a good laugh about that.
> ...


That # 1 is a suite in the making.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

thebigred67 said:


> That # 1 is a suite in the making.


 yep. She's since switched to a DT SWISS XMC130 (she's a racer type).


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

it was raining hard two weeks ago. tried to climb a gutter. apparently my angle of approach is wrong. deeply scraped knee. FAIL


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

I've got quite a few,but there is one that I will NEVER forget.I'm a Clyde,at 6'7" 280lbs.So this one involves riding too small a frame.I had the seat jacked up past the minimum insertion point in the frame.I was doing sprints,and wound out in my highest gear,go to sit down,and the seat comes out of the frame.I did what "Jack Hass" did.I fell on the back tire,and gave myself a "power wedgie from hell",and used my ass,and nuts for brakes.:eekster: :eekster: 

After sliding across a pot hole,I tore the ass right out of my shorts.At first I couldn't figure why people were driving by,and honking.I came to realize that my ass was completely exposed,for everyone to see.The emergency room at the local hospital was right down the street,and I needed to get some help,so I walk in with my bare butt out in the open.I had huge road rash that needed to be scrubbed out,and an x-ray of my wrist.

After the scrubbing of the road rash all over my body,I called my buddy to come pick me up.My shorts were destroyed,and because of my height,they did not have a gown long enough to cover my privates.At this point the only solution was to make a Toga like gown out of a bed sheet!When my friend gets there he sees me, and starts laughing so hard I thought he was going to pee! It was horrible,because I was all bandaged up,and wearing this damn sheet,like a Toga.I had to walk past everyone in the lobby like this,go outside,and walk across the street to my buddies car.The sight of me stopped traffic! I get to his car,he's almost crying,from laughter,pulls out a camera,and starts taking pictures! 'He still has them somewhere".:yikes:


----------



## markowe (Feb 1, 2007)

Bwa ha ha! I think we have a winner here! I laughed, anyway!


----------



## muzik (Jun 8, 2009)

Spankin new to the scene of MBing I buy a 09 Giant Trance x3, my first bike. It comes stock with crankbrothers egg beater clip pedals. Not knowing anything about them i "install" the clips on the shoes 20deg unclip set. This is the first time i ride the bike!

So im "riding" in front of my house at midnight, some change falls out of my pocket, i turned around and went to stop and pick it up, realizing im clipped I panic with struggle to get off the bike I fall hard on my side like a sack of potatoes still clipped in. The funny thing is while all this was happening my neighbor was turning in his drive way watching, he pulls up beside me asking if i was ok and im like yeah im alright its jus the bike. i couldnt get unclipped and hes just starring at me with the car running like i was wasted off my a$$. hes like r you sure you dont need help? ,so my brother runs over and gives me a hand, and im trying to regain my pride at that moment.

Gosh thaat was the single most embarrassing thing ever, just aquard. lol ,,i can still see the look on his face like WTF is this dudes problem, like i did it on purpose.

I was left with a masssive bruise on my thigh from the seat, took about 2 weeks to heal completely.

muzik


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Came up a hill littered with rocks lost balanced (cliped in) fell over. Got a bruise the size of a softball and very deep purple on my hip, I also got a mild case of tendinitis.

pink


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh Yeah,
That knee is going to take a minute to heal.Then you burn your lip on top of that?That's when you just say F--- it,and call it a day!


----------



## OMNICELLL (Jan 31, 2009)

Ive had a few..

On one occasion, I was on my mountain bike in the middle of the street.. ( An exceptionally tall mountain bike)... I had just been in a car wreck the day before, and had a concussion...

I saw this chick.. ( She was Nice-aaa).. She was parked across the street by the curb... Their were no other cars, so....!!

I decided I was going to wheel-ie right past her.. 

I got up the momentum.. Noticed that she saw me.. She got out of her car and just slowly began to walk across the street.. As she did.. I pulled up the front end of the bike.. And as I went by her attempting a wheel-ie.. All I remember was flying backwards, for what seemed about 55 seconds.., as I was launched into outer space, and heading.. back down to earth, I could see seagulls flying past.. thats how high off the ground I was... then, as the G forces culminated..

I landed squarely on my face in an unusually contorted position..........

She just looked at me.. Staring at me.., as I was laying in the middle of the street with ( spittle, running from my mouth-uss..).. Then she walked away....
,
How humiliating...!! LOL


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i was at the bike shop i work at building a new bike we were going to sell that had the bmx trap peddles on it and when i was getting the serial number some one spun the wheel backwards and the peddle came around and put a hole through my upper lip and just about broke my nose it sucked


----------



## clutch_08 (May 5, 2009)

lamest way i hurt my self would be i a hurt my hand at work when i smashed it with metal pole.
i couldent ride far a week


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

my stupid friend at school knocked me of my skate board by jumping on the back the jumping off causing me to do a back flip and land on my wrist and have not bin able to move it for like 3 weeks because every time it gets a little better i try to ride my bike and i go off a cliff or jump and mess it up again :madman:


----------



## stanga5o (Aug 20, 2009)

*Impailed by Branch*

I have to tell this one!

I was about 13 years old and riding around town with my buddies. A branch got stuck in the rear wheel of my Diamondback Outlook MTB and I pulled it out. I started to hit it against my front spokes making a "motorcycle" sound (like you used to do with baseball cards on BMX bikes). Suddenly the branch shot back and into my inner thigh about an inch deep. My friend and I both tried pulling on it but it was in there good! Mind you there was about a foot and half of other branches extending from the main branch. A cop happened to be driving by and called an ambulance. They pulled it out and stitched me up. They said it was close to the artery going down my leg and that I could've bled out if it hit it and then yanked it out. I believe I still have the end of the branch lying around somwhere!

Currently suffering from back spasms which is why I'm on here.


----------



## lumber825 (Sep 4, 2009)

Twisted my ankle walking around a bush to take a pee out of view of the trailhead.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

California L33 said:


> ...which begs the question, how many of us have ridden our bikes in the home "Animal House" style? As for me- I'll take the fifth.


I have! My house the living room and kitchen are connected at each end so you can ride a complete loop.

When my wife was out doing errands, I got my bike out of the garage and my stepson 11 years old at the time got my daughter's bike and we went riding loops and loops. I even taped it just to get a rouse out of the wife who was not too happy with our activities! LOL.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

PS - My worst two biking injuries were:

When I was 10, me and my friend were riding our bikes in the trailer park and we were weaving in and out of driveways. Well, I weaved into one just as the owner was pulling in and my face made sweet love to the front grill of his Ford Mustang. I was laid out on the ground and my friend ran over to get my folks. Dad and mom came running over and mom thought I was dead because I had so much blood on my face. Just a few stiches and I was back at home. 

When I was a teenager, there was two hills in the back of the trailer park where me and the friends would go jump bikes. I had done these jumps so many times I could do them in my sleep. I got on my bike and was haulin' butt..did the first hill jump perfectly...Then got to the second hill which was a lot larger jump than the first. When I hit it for some reason my bike went right and I went left? :eekster: I landed on my left wrist and sprained the crap out of it - It hurt like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## walax59 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Disk Break*

After about 3 days of riding the Kokapelli trails out in Fruita, we were gearing up for a shuttle to take us up to the top of a road to take one more downhill before we have to go back to school. While taking off my front wheel from my bike i wasn't thinking and didn't grab the frame when my bike started to fall and my disk brake cut the tip of my finger off.

It took about a week before I could get back on my bike and race 24 in Moab, but I don't have a fingernail for 6 months:madman:

Any ideas on cooler stories about how i could have hurt my finger, this one is true, but it is kind of lame considering this is my worst injury and i have been biking for about 4 years.


----------



## bequettc1 (Sep 30, 2009)

*A finger cannot be used to stop a rotor*

So, i was adjusting the disc brakes on my wife's bike before we hit the trails. Somehow, when I was not paying attention, while the wheel was spinning, I went to grab the tire to stop the wheel and managed to get my finger caught in the rotor. I almost cut my index finger off at the first knuckle. Luckily, I only ripped out the entire nail and a giant gash across the entire first knuckle. Looks like I'll be off the bike until next week sometime...bummer!


----------



## dcc1234 (Nov 5, 2008)

*bootie injury*

It was a rainy/ cold evening commute home from work on Wed and I wore my booties over my SPD shoes to keep my feet and shoes dry.

Booties are snug around my spd shoes, so you have to use some force to pull 'em on and off. ..... Well, I made it home safely and as I'm tugging and yanking on the bootie to get it off, my thumb nail jammed right into the spd cleat. Nearly pulled out the nail and hurt like a $**#@. !


----------



## cg61doc (Sep 11, 2006)

OK... I was recovering nicely from a dislocated shoulder, grade 3 A/C separation, 3 broken ribs and a concussion sustained in a righteous MTB accident. I am about 2 weeks into my recovery and rehab. Come home from my physical therapy torture session and go to take a shower. We are living in Spain at the time and the shower is a stand up version and very small. Luxuriating in the hot water, my a$$ hits the lever that controls the water knocking it to full hot. I attempt to bail out of the shower in my feeble state, get caught up in the shower curtain, rip it down, fall and strike my head on the towel rack on the opposite wall. My wife comes in the bathroom and there I am lying butt naked on the floor, wrapped up in a shower curtain and covered in blood from the laceration above my eye. She just shakes her head, starts laughing and tells me she will go get the car…


----------



## formulaone33 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have been riding for 15 years and ALL of my worst crashes have occured riding on the street near where I lived.

My worst lame injury happend while I was going to the University of FL. I has a Gary Fisher Mt. Tam at the time. I had been riding with the latest Oury clipless pedals for a couple months. I took to them easily and never had any crashes on the trails.

I used to time trial my route from work to home every day so I was going full tilt in a standing sprint in the big rig on the concrete side walks in front of Criser Hall when one of my feet just popped out of the pedals. I then stood on it with all my weight at almost 30mph. I flew over the bars and landed with my arms folded under my chest and slid on them over the concrete for a few feet. I don't know how I managed to keep my face off the ground. The tops of both hands and both forearms had no skin on them when I got up.

I had to knock of the door of my apartment and have my girlfriend let me in becuase I was in too much pain to reach in my pockets and get my keys.

Thats was in 1995 and I still have the scars.

It seems the urethane elastomers that pushed the retention plates against the cleats on Oury pedals wore out really fast and unexpected releases were a common problem. They stopped selling them for that reason.


----------



## demc1982 (Dec 23, 2009)

Jack Hass said:


> A couple of years ago I was riding my bike in front of my house without a seat and post. I decided I would try to stop the bike by putting my a$$ on the rear wheel.
> 
> The rear wheel grabbed a hold of my shorts and sucked them into the seatstays along with my a$$ and nuts.
> 
> The bike came to a skidding stop!


You have just got to be American! Thick as pig ****!


----------



## Adrien (Jan 13, 2009)

i went out to jmp in oakland to ride with dogonfr and a buddy of mine, ate it real nice in the first turn of cindy and got back up to see my hand looking like this









got a splint, had some pins put in later









got a cast on for three weeks, then a splint that i can ride in

btw, FF helmet for the win,


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

I had a really lame "Special Ed" type wreck about two months ago.I was cruising along at about 10 mph,and decided to sprint across the street by my local mall.There was a car coming,and I didn't want to wait,so I dropped a gear,and mashed on it."Crack"....the chain snapped,my weight went forward,and I rode a nose wheelie,while all my weight was on my nuts,which slammed into the stem.

I hit the street like a sack of hammers.I tried to get up as quickly as possible,so no one sees it."Yeah right"....I look over,and there was a whole bus stop full of people laughing.I'm sure that my nose wheelie while suspended by the nut sack,made someone's day.It sure is amazing how I ride hard downhill etc,with no consequences,but totally wreck sack at 10 mph.....


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay,I raised the bar for my lamest wreck,and injury EVER in over 20 years of riding.Took a shortcut through a local park last night at about 10 p.m. being it was really cold,and I wanted to get back to the house a-little sooner.I saw a patch of green down below the street,and figured I would jump down the embankment...about 4 feet down,land on the grass,and keep going.I picked a good line between two trees,compressed the suspension right before the lip,so I could get as much air as possible......The launch was perfect...BUT....while in the air on the way down,in an instant I knew something was way wrong.
The patch of green I saw,and thought was grass,was actually a layer of algae floating on top of the duckpond....:yikes: :shocked: :bluefrown:Yup...I landed right in the middle of a festering duck s--t filled pond! The bottom was super slick with algae,and s--t,so I slid head first under water,and slammed head first into the concrete on the other side."Thank God I had my helmet on.After I recovered from the shock of the cold water,I yacked my guts out because I got ducks--t water in my mouth......:eekster: 

My very next thought was OH NO my bike! Turns out my Niterider Minewt,actually stayed on fully submerged in the depths of the s--t filled pond,so I was able to recover my ride.The light still works!!!!! I was cold as s--t during the remainder of the ride home.... No sooner do I walk my sorry waterlogged ass through the front door..the Mrs. sees me,and just lost it...:lol: :lol: :lol: You just gotta love this sport....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

1. My friend stopped on a downhill, used a dead cactus to hold himself up! It broke up and he tumbled maybe 10' ft. twisted an ankle.
2. I was a first timer on my clip in's. Blowing down a fast long downhill fireroad! Doing about 25 MPH maybe more? The long left sweeper needed a dab as I was washing out. When the dust settled I was fully clipped in.
3. This one time at band camp! I was blowing down a fast downhill strait, it was hot out, my shirt that was tied to my top tube came loose and found it's way onto the back of my front tire and I was flippin catipulted. The girls that came by ten minutes later on horses asked! "Sir are you ok?" I said yes but I need to lie here for a tad longer! Then they asked where is your bike? I didn't care yet. Chicks on horses, I thought I died and was in heaven.
4. I was on a 1988-ish rockhopper. There was a down hill that had a perfect smooth swooping bottom that went back up the other side. If you gained enough momentum you could make the top without mashing. My fat a$$ was too much for the poor Hopper! I pile drived rim & fork into the ground with my partners at the top ROTFLTAO. More later. PS Good times!


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

BigSwede said:


> Okay,I raised the bar for my lamest wreck,and injury EVER in over 20 years of riding.Took a shortcut through a local park last night at about 10 p.m. being it was really cold,and I wanted to get back to the house a-little sooner.I saw a patch of green down below the street,and figured I would jump down the embankment...about 4 feet down,land on the grass,and keep going.I picked a good line between two trees,compressed the suspension right before the lip,so I could get as much air as possible......The launch was perfect...BUT....while in the air on the way down,in an instant I knew something was way wrong.
> The patch of green I saw,and thought was grass,was actually a layer of algae floating on top of the duckpond....:yikes: :shocked: :bluefrown:Yup...I landed right in the middle of a festering duck s--t filled pond! The bottom was super slick with algae,and s--t,so I slid head first under water,and slammed head first into the concrete on the other side."Thank God I had my helmet on.After I recovered from the shock of the cold water,I yacked my guts out because I got ducks--t water in my mouth......:eekster:
> 
> My very next thought was OH NO my bike! Turns out my Niterider Minewt,actually stayed on fully submerged in the depths of the s--t filled pond,so I was able to recover my ride.The light still works!!!!! I was cold as s--t during the remainder of the ride home.... No sooner do I walk my sorry waterlogged ass through the front door..the Mrs. sees me,and just lost it...:lol: :lol: :lol: You just gotta love this sport....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Too funny! Glad your noggin is OK! My friend Kelly riding a XR-600 Honda by himself went under a overpass tunnel. He tells me the ground had a perfect dirt look!!! Turns out it was a 15' foot hole filled with water, frozen, and wind sent dirt covering the ice. He vanished under the ice in a second. As he tells it! He thought the world came to an end. He was a tad cold!!! Flagged down a car, got a ride to the house and we went to winch it out. Ever go under ice and try to grapple a scoot with rope? Pain kinda cold!! Life is saaweeeeettt!


----------



## Turn (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ Both of those sound mush worse than mine today, however, I had just grabbed the bike to spin my way to university, hadn't been on the bike for a few days so was excited to be out and having some fun. Decided to make the 10 minute ride to class as fun as possible so I started pumping some turns, it was on tarmac so I figured I had a lot of grip and pulled a fast left hander downhill, the gritters had been out and before I knew it my bike had slid out from under me and I smacked chin first into the road.

Not even 100 meters from my flat and I was bleeding profusely, time to go clean up! I guess thats what I get for noticing I haven't crashed for a while.


----------



## randomborvo (Mar 14, 2010)

riding lower ladies only 8 weeks ago today... did a fun little techy ladder to a rooty rock face .. steep little ditty.. then in to some more steeps tapering a lame little right hand corner. . while in the pouring rain, my front wheel finally washed out on some loose rock and big tree roots..i flew 20 feet across and 20 feet down ... landing in some dead fall... right after that, a big rock rolles slowly down and runs right in to my back. . . the end result should have been horrible, but i just broke the radial head of my elbow joint... my leatt brace and elbow pads and knee pads helped im assuming and helmet is still good to go .. 

morrrral of this story is 8 weeks later, i rode a AM ride today and was pain free... well mostly.. and i have never been more stoked to ride!!! never let an injury or bad crash stop the passion you have for biking .. someone told me that but i cna't remember ...


----------



## Gaz-Man (Feb 13, 2010)

*this thread makes me feel better...*

After an appropriately named safety meeting at the crest of a long climb yesterday, I lower the seat, let wheels start to flow down the hill, and just as I was picking up some speed I reach down across my body with my left hand to un-lock the front shock - and whoa, wobble, overcorrect, and slam myself high side into the ground. Lucky I did not break something...sheesh...


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

randomborvo said:


> riding lower ladies only 8 weeks ago today... did a fun little techy ladder to a rooty rock face .. steep little ditty.. then in to some more steeps tapering a lame little right hand corner. . while in the pouring rain, my front wheel finally washed out on some loose rock and big tree roots..i flew 20 feet across and 20 feet down ... landing in some dead fall... right after that, a big rock rolles slowly down and runs right in to my back. . . the end result should have been horrible, but i just broke the radial head of my elbow joint... my leatt brace and elbow pads and knee pads helped im assuming and helmet is still good to go ..
> 
> morrrral of this story is 8 weeks later, i rode a AM ride today and was pain free... well mostly.. and i have never been more stoked to ride!!! never let an injury or bad crash stop the passion you have for biking .. someone told me that but i cna't remember ...


Glad to hear your okay...rolling rocks just suck! Come to think of it,after a recent conversation with an friend about the old days..we had one of those "remember when" chats.This one involves us racing to baseball practice as kids because we were late.Anyway we were flying down the local bike path...I had a bat stretched across my handlebars,and we had to go through a set of posts,and onto the street before the next section of path.The bat was TOO LONG! I clothes lined myself big time...did a complete back flip...still made the practice though:thumbsup:


----------



## mmmatt (May 16, 2010)

Jack Hass said:


> A couple of years ago I was riding my bike in front of my house without a seat and post. I decided I would try to stop the bike by putting my a$$ on the rear wheel.
> 
> The rear wheel grabbed a hold of my shorts and sucked them into the seatstays along with my a$$ and nuts.
> 
> The bike came to a skidding stop!


That is THE funniest thing i have ever heard!


----------



## Oracle7775 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mine happened a few weeks ago. We were at a park with the kids, and as we were finishing up I saw a kid riding by on his bike, some distance away. I remarked to my wife that you could tell that his bike was put together by an idiot, because the fork was installed backwards. My wife was all, "how can you tell that from here?" And I was all, "trust me, I work on my bikes all the time, and I think I should know what it looks like when a bike is put together wrong." 

The next day, I was out on my SS with my five year old tooling around in the street, with a bunch of my family around. I had just done some work on the bike, so I was happy to be getting it out and riding it again. Of course, I decided that I needed to impress everyone with my mad skillz, so I started hopping curbs, doing little bunny hops, etc. On about the fourth or fifth curb, my front tire hit awkwardly and turned sideways--not too big of a deal, except for the fact that the handlebars stayed pointing straight. The bike stopped and I went OTB, landing painfully in the middle of the road with a crunch on my right side, with the bike on top of me. 

After making sure that nothing was broken, my wife was kind enough to voice exactly what was going through my head: "You know," she said with a wry smile, "it's kind of funny that the guy who was bragging about being a good bike mechanic yesterday just had a nasty spill, because he didn't do a good job putting his bike together." Thanks, sweetie.

Perhaps the funniest part of the episode occurred after it was over. Walking back up the driveway, the rest of the family gathered around to see if I was okay. "Yeah, I'm fine," I responded, "the most painful thing is my bruised ego." To which my four year old nephew promptly responded, "whoah, can we see it?"


----------



## radtad (Aug 31, 2009)

Two days ago I was filling my tires before a ride. My pump head got stuck on the valve stem. I started pulling on it and it let go and my hand nailed my brake rotor. So instead of riding, I spent 2 hours in the ER. For now I have stitches and a splint...just until I go to a hand specialist in two days to have the tendon I cut repaired. 

I'm now going to miss my first race and may need to cancel a 4 day riding/camping trip in August. This is beyond frustrating!!!


----------



## Susu13 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Endo after hitting a big rock*

This is lame...I'm still not riding due to suffering a huge contusion to my right shin after flipping over after hitting a big rock on a flat single track area in Malibu Creek. This is 6 weeks ago, then I re-injured after braking suddenly and did not un-clip fast enough...then it got infected, I had to have minor surgery. Now, I have a huge 3cm x 3cm hole on the right side of my leg, they had to scrape the necrotic tissue down to the muscle. (my mind was saying "do not hit the big rock, do not hit the big rock...", and what did I do? Hit the big rock. duh.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

*Ended my hang gliding adventures*

I used to go cross-country hang gliding in central Arizona and my mountain bike was often my backup on days when the weather turned bad for flying. One day it was so windy before leaving home that I canceled my plans for hang gliding that weekend and figured I would just do an easy mtb ride in a park I had never been to.

So off I went to ride the new-to-me trail I knew nothing about and 2 hours into the enjoyable ride it gets pretty steep downhill and rocky. The rocks got bigger as I got closer. All I know is as soon as the front tire hit a big rock, I found myself lying on my back next to a barrel cactus with blood pouring out of two of my fingers, on my back staring at the dusty sky I had planned days before to be hang gliding in.

I rode/walked for another hour to get back to the parking lot, washed up what looked like just two deep cuts on both fingers, put on a finger brace I had in my kit, wrapped them up, went home, unpacked, washed the cuts real good and noticed they went down to the finger bones. Hmmm, better get to the ER to have it looked at. There I hear "we're going to have to get you into surgery right away." Who? "See these two little white things sticking out? They're ligaments and they need to be stitched back together or you'll lose mobility in your hand." Oh, thanks, I should have gone hang gliding today is all I could think of.

So I did the hand surgery so glad my health insurance paid the eye-popping bills, wore a funky cast on my hand that instantly turned into a puppet at work, went through a month of rehab exercises, never fully recovered the solid grip I needed to continue my hang gliding, all my landings afterwards sucked, often leading to other minor injuries, and later decided to quit hang gliding before killing myself. All because I couldn't ride over one rock on a day I should have gone hang gliding.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Trying to put my biking shoes on without loosening the laces first, pulled up hard on the heel tab, hand slipped, punched myself squa in the nuts.

About 5 minutes later I was able to finish putting the shoes on and start the ride :blush:


----------



## Calles (May 25, 2010)

So... This didn't happen on my MTB, but its the best "wost" story I can muster (amongst MANY other injuries, as we've all had). Up here in northern Minnesota, me and my friends used to do what we called SnowMoBoarding in the winter. We were all big freestyle snowboard guys, but couldn't always make it to the local hill.

So, if you can picture wakeboarding... with a tow rope off the back of a snowmobile in a giant field, getting pulled up to 10-15 foot doubles and big step-ups then you've got an accurate mental picture.

Anyway.... You can imagine what would happen if that tow rope got hooked on your back binding while you were standing up, and the person driving the snowmobile took off, like you were ready to start your pull... Thats what happened to me. I was standing on glare ice, and when the slack in the line ran out, and I realized it was caught on my back foot, I had exactly enough time to do NOTHING to stop my inevitable face plant on the ice.... 2 hours later and the bleeding finally stopped. I had put my bottom 4 front teeth through my bottom lip, and smashed up the rest of my face pretty good. Didn't head to the hospital, and I have a kinda nasty scar to prove it lol. I'm the type of person that doesn't like to go the hospital for flesh wounds... for better or worse lol...


----------



## abomb2323 (Jul 31, 2010)

This happened about a year ago, when I had just gotten my "new" Raleigh M20 MTB, my old bikes front brakes didn't work. When I was first riding it, I was going downhill about 20 MPH, then I braked with both pedals, I flipped head over heels straight onto my a$$ then skidded about 15 feet before getting up. I had huge road burns all over my legs, twisted my ankle, but the funny thing was, my bikes kickstand had deployed, and it was standing straight up.


----------



## Papa B (Jul 31, 2010)

*Extra Terrestrial*

Early eighties, a few days (maybe even the first day) into the release of the movie ET.
Directly across from the couple HUNDRED+ people waiting to buy tickets at the movie theater... The line went around the block, literally.

20 MPH or so, in traffic... as in holding the lane... on my Nishiki 10 speed...
Lean up, turn head right, holler "hey" and wave to a friend I see walking down sidewalk.
He yells back "Look out!!!"

Still pedaling, I ride directly into the back of a late model car that had stopped in front of me, waiting to turn left, the same direction as the "movie" line.

Expecting to be scolded (or beaten... it was a nice car) by the driver, I still remember him coming around the back of the car, looking directly at me, ignoring any potential damage to his car, and asking me if I was OK... as if I was his own son.... he was genuinely afraid I was seriously hurt. Must have felt like being hit by another car.

Ah, to be young... Crippled the bike but I was OK. An hour or so later I had a grotesque bruise on the inside of my left forearm. It started near my wrist and was "opposite" the muscles near my elbow. Made my forearm look like a compressed, backwards "S". I won't pretend to remember the other aches and pains, but if I could meet the man who's car I hit, I'd tell him his kindness has remained vivid for nearly thirty years now...


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

Trying to remove seized chainring bolts, flathead screwdriver in the slots on the back.
Slipped, screwdriver into the forearm, about 2 inches in, poked the bone. 
Bone not chipped, missed median nerve, missed all veins missed all tendons, lucky as hell.

That stupid tiny little slip of metal that park tools sells as a chainring bolt remover is looking like it's worth every penny right now.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

u know what works instead? the metal tab at the end of some tape measures. Shaped just like the park tool. Nevertheless, I have the park tool now.



byknuts said:


> Trying to remove seized chainring bolts, flathead screwdriver in the slots on the back.
> Slipped, screwdriver into the forearm, about 2 inches in, poked the bone.
> Bone not chipped, missed median nerve, missed all veins missed all tendons, lucky as hell.
> 
> That stupid tiny little slip of metal that park tools sells as a chainring bolt remover is looking like it's worth every penny right now.


----------



## kch88 (Aug 6, 2007)

santacruzer said:


> After a race one of the local Junior Experts was riding a no handed wheelie, while drinking a coke. When he went to set the front wheel down (still no handed, drinking a coke), the front wheel turned 90 degrees. It had the expected result in front of at least 100 howling racers.


I've heard this story before, and the guy I heard it from rides a Santa Cruz, but he's not from TN. You must've been at the same race, unless another junior was riding a no handed wheelie at a race while drinking a coke.

Anyway, my lamest was a road injury, not MTB. We were at William and Mary for a collegiate race, and were staying at the campground. Our cabin was down a little gravel road and the road sloped down towards the cabin. I was riding slowly towards the start line and waiting on someone. I had been turning left at low speed, so my wheel was turned pretty far. As I stopped pedaling to track stand and wait for them, I left my right foot between the tire and the downtube. Clipped in, I did a low speed fall to the right and gouged my calf with my big ring.

I did my race and then went to the medic to get cleaned up and get the grease out of my leg. She asked me to fill out an accident report and asked which crash I had been involved in. I explained to her that I actually fell over in the parking lot before the race...


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

doing DH runs, I had a contourHD camera mounted to the rear of my bike, and it fell off torwards the end of a run (tethered so it was flopping around), so at the bottom I went to put it back on, and.....










rotors are hot


----------



## 907guitaristbikerguy (Jul 21, 2010)

on of my friends pulled me on his "new" harley up to about 55 on some little costco schwinn of his with a front disc brake.

i stopped using only that front disc brake.

i BRIEFLY touched the rotor, just to see.

yeah..


----------



## BLUT (Aug 16, 2010)

walrasian said:


> Seeing as everyone else seems to have a bike rack story, thought I would add my two cents. I have a bike rack that attaches to my spare tire and it seems to take out alot of people. The first incident involved my sister in law at my other brothers wedding, just before family photos. She is going into my jeep for her purse and forgets that the bike rack is there, she walks into it face first and gets an L shaped red mark just below her nose that showed up bright red in the photos.
> The next notable incident involved a buddy running from his house to get in the jeep at night, forgets about bike rack and hits it full tilt, rocks the car and drops him to the ground for a few minutes. Damage= 3 V-shaped red marks across his chest. Funny thing about that one is that just before he burst from his door at top speed, I said to my friend riding shotgun that wouldn't it be funny if buck didn't see the bike rack and ran in to it. well as if on cue the jeep shakes and we get out to see buck in the fetal position moaning on the ground.
> Lesson learned here is take your bike rack off between rides ( or don't, mine has carved six notches in the last year alone and I can't wait to see how many people it eats in the next year)


haha, that story made my day thank you


----------



## BLUT (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok i got one. I woke up pretty early to meet my buddy to go ride. All the blinds are shut so its dark as hell and after the morning rituals i went downstairs forgetting my chocolate lab who is invisible in the dark sleeps in the middle landing of the stairs. I ended up tripping over him falling down the last of the stairs getting a massive rugburn and a good size bump on my head...By far my saddest injury


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Had a great ride but it was exceptionally muddy. I decided to shower in the lower bathroom next to the garage but forgot I had no towel. After the shower I was not about to run back upstairs through the house naked so I went to put on my tight padded under shorts on. Not so easy when you are wet. I got one leg in and bent over to try the next. As I stepped in my foot got caught and I lost my balance stepping down on the shorts. I let go of the shorts and went to catch myself and grabbed the first thing I could, the end of the open closet door which promptly slammed shut with all my substatial weight on my thumb which it broke. Yelling in sudden pain I let go of the door and fell forward cracking the top of my head into the corner of the door and splitting open my scalp requiring 7 stitches. It was hard to explain.


----------



## nickmas (Aug 2, 2010)

A long time ago when I had a BMX bike a buddy and I went for a ride around the block. Nobody ever parked on the road except for this day but we were just turning out of his driveway and I was talking to him while not watching where I was going... I hit a parked car dead on and flew onto the hood. The only damage I caused was that I knocked the license plate off and I would have just went on but this guy was a police officer and more specifically a sniper for the SWAT team. So in one of the most embarrassing moments of my life I knocked on his door and handed him his license plate. :blush: At least he was cool about it though, was pretty much like, "ok thanks."


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

I got a new bike the day before yesterday and thought I twisted my ankle unloading it from the bed of my truck.

.....my doctor said it is gout and not a twisted ankle.:madman:


----------



## peewhit (Aug 5, 2010)

Botched a tabletop last month flew gloriously through the air, landed on my elbow-protector and broke three ribs on it!


----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)

standing at an intersection with another trail looking at my gps, i lift the front wheel off the ground to head off to the left. front wheel FLIES out from under me, i hit the ground hands first and end up with a 1.5 inch long 3/4 inch deep cut on my palm. of course i have no insurance until next week so 3 hrs in the e.r., 6 stitches later, i figure i racked up a good $1k in bills. wear gloves next time, idiot!


----------



## ejasonm (Jun 2, 2006)

Riding at Oak Mountain State Park in AL. They have a great 19 mile loop. Things were going great, just hit that perfect patch of loose gravel. I never rode here before so in hindsight i should have ridden a slower first lap. On top of that i had a bandage stuck to it this morning. It was still oozing i bit. Sucks i really wanted to do a few laps on Monday.


----------



## Alana (Oct 17, 2007)

I always get the lamest bike injuries..

When I was a kid in the mid' 90's I got my first front suspension bike.. no one in the area had one so I felt like a "hardcore", I was "sponsored" by my local LBS (sponsor meaning a free jersey and a discount) and wore the jersey and rode the bike feeling like I was some kind of professional. I was sure everyone was admiring how awesome I looked on my GT Timberline FS  

So I was on a training run and riding along a flat highway, head down concentrating on how awesome I knew I looked and suddenly I see a pickup truck bumper. I remember reaching for the brakes but it was too late, I did a complete somersault in the air and landed in the back of the pickup truck crossed legged. I started asking myself "Am I alive??" and the pickup truck guy got out.. then I realised I had just hit the back of a parked pickup truck. The guy was obviously worried asking if I was ok and apologising (wasn't his fault though), but for the most part I was fine. Ended up with bruised tendons in my wrist, a totaled helmet, and the frame of my bike was pancaked. I was lucky for being so stupid. If the truck had a canopy I might have been dead or in a wheelchair!


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Went DHing at Plattekill yesterday. Had awesome runs all day. On the final run, stopped to avoid a tricky roller I was too tired for and walked past it. Getting back on my bike, lost my balance, fell onto a rock, dislocated my shoulder. FML.


----------



## SpittingDirt (Mar 12, 2010)

I was working in another state all summer and left my bike at home.
My wife decided she wanted to ride my bike to work all summer. 
Once I got home I couldn't wait to ride. 
I took the bike out to the local train, pulled it off the car and got set-up.
I started doing to test runs in the loose gravel parking lot.
Hit the front brakes and went over the handle bars.
She had been playing with stuff while I was away it would appear. 
Scrapes and things of the such.


----------



## Tryxt (May 18, 2010)

I had just gotten my new bike and a buddy I ride with pops by to take a look at it. He hops on it, goes about 2 feet and goes over the bars on my driveway. I guess the new brakes work well...


----------



## haro: the zero one (Oct 26, 2010)

i was bombing down a hill one time and much to my suprise there was a gate at the bottom and it was closed and locked. me being a brakeless rider slammed at somewhere around 20 mph into the gate and broke my finger. luckily that day i decided to put on my fullface. instead of my head i cracked the helmet.


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

Don't remember if I posted this already or not but...

I had just put on my first set of hydraulic disc brakes, having had mechanicals for a few seasons and I was riding a very familiar trail. I had a good day of XC riding and was heading back to my car down a nice descent that was fairly straight despite being rutted pretty well. At the end of this descent is a hard right angle turn over a flat peice of a flood control berm. 

I let the bike go and got up to a bout 25mph enjoying the speed all around. I began to slow down for the turn and felt my front brake go squishy so naturally I grabbed harder....until it locked and I catapulted OTB at about 20mph. I flipped over and landed straight on my ass, bounced and landed hard. I ended up with a HUGE meat bruise on my right cheek from the bottom of my back to my knee, I had hit my right heel hard and had a huge bruise there as well as numerous little bits of trail rash. I taco'd my front wheel and knocked the handlebars off by 45* or so and bent the brake lever on that side.

Later I found out I had a hairline fracture in my heel as everything healed up but that for a while.

Needless to say I had just bolted on the brakes and went. Stupid me didn't think to bleed them before hand. :madman: 

To this day I can tell when the weather changes because my hip aches and my heel as well. Very very stupid considering that I had built and tuned up everything else about the bike. Took me a long time to rebuild the wheel as well.


----------



## jackiecanev2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Did a short run of 4-8' drops and a few gap jumps and some log obstacles, and got caught up in a pile of leaves heading back to the trail head. 

Broken pinky. :madman:


----------



## frehgv (Dec 1, 2010)

My brother got his handle bar caught on a fence post causing him to fly over the handlebars and the bike seat smacked him on the head.

The hospital thought he had a fractured skull.
ended up being nothing serious.

Wayne


----------



## haro: the zero one (Oct 26, 2010)

jackiecanev2 said:


> Did a short run of 4-8' drops and a few gap jumps and some log obstacles, and got caught up in a pile of leaves heading back to the trail head.
> 
> Broken pinky. :madman:


aint it funny how you can handle all the bigger stuff but all it takes is a pile of leaves to end the day


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

Back in the day I had big bear trap pedals on my bike, I was stopped at a light and kicked the pedals back around so I could get them in position to start pedaling. The pedal wasn't quite where I thought it was and my foot slipped off the back, the pedal did its thing and ripped the crap out of my shin. Boy did I feel stupid.


----------



## frehgv (Dec 1, 2010)

aerius said:


> Back in the day I had big bear trap pedals on my bike, I was stopped at a light and kicked the pedals back around so I could get them in position to start pedaling. The pedal wasn't quite where I thought it was and my foot slipped off the back, the pedal did its thing and ripped the crap out of my shin. Boy did I feel stupid.


I know this is not mountain bikes but i did the same thing on a old motorbike.
to kick start it you have to push the foot peg in and as I was kick starting it the pedal popped out and ripped my shin to bits.

Wayne


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

lamest had to be breaking my wrist doing like a 1 foot drop on a fs :madmax:
second lamest was when i went dirt jumping, over shot the jump didn't think i did and landed on the angle of the tranny but like 4 feet away from it. ended up face planting and knocking my self out for a bit, the reason it was so sad is it was on the little line.


----------



## Crash Williams (Mar 24, 2011)

Dirtygrl said:


> Have you ever banged your head really hard on the end of your bike rack........like really hard.


I did this just the other day


----------



## Muddy Toe Joe (Mar 28, 2009)

On a trail I knew like the back of my hand and had ridden thousands of times, I hit a jump, the bike got squirelly and the left side of my head smacked into a tree. My buddy woke me up to find bark lodged in my face. The result was a concussion and mangled left side of my face. Fast forward 2 weeks and I am ironically riding some trails behind a hospital. I come down this hill and see what appears a smooth transition going back up. When I get to the bottom however, that smooth transition turned into a 2 foot drop and I go endo over and face plant on the right side of my face into a bed of gravel. My girlfriend at the time wasn't too pleased with me having both sides of my face mangled.


----------



## PeterMarv (Jan 14, 2011)

*I am a pro at stupid wrecks*

I was commuting to work, it was raining pretty hard, and I went down in a corner. It was a paved path, but the corner was pretty slick with mud and of course I wasn't in riding mode, still half asleep, but a bone-headed crash on some flat paved ground (and I call myself a mountain biker). End result- sprained wrist and road rash. Stupid wreck. Another one I am particularly proud (ashamed) of happened when my non-biker buddies and I went on a ride on beach cruisers. I decided to stand up on the seat and handle bars and "surf" my bike. End-result - sprained ankle. My buddy one time tried to pop a balloon that was in the middle of the rode after we spent the day riding. He pulled a wheelie and brought his front wheel on the balloon. The balloon didn't pop, but he went sideways over the bars and decorated his face with asphalt.


----------



## gambel626 (Apr 17, 2010)

My lamest crash happened about a year ago. I had my old Canadian Tire bike and i was riding with a few friends outside a mall no faster then 5mph. I go to cross the road and next thing I know I'm flying OTB. To this day I still don't know how I fell. My Front inner tube blew, my v brakes broke, the front tire wouldn't even move it was so bent, and the back tire was bent enough to make it a pain to push. All that happened was a few scrapes, a small cut, and a severely bruised ego.


----------



## Fiendbear (May 8, 2009)

Fell on a twisty, paved bike path, coming home from an afternoon of hitting up the local trails. Absolutely pathetic. All I could think of was WTF?! Of course I was going way too fast (15 to 20 mph) around a sloping blind turn. Front wheel washed out for a split second, then caught traction and the wheel does a 180 and I am ejected instantly. Landed on my side - very sore shoulder, cracked helmet, hematoma on the calf. Skidded upside down on the top of my helmet and landed sitting forward. No broken bones, so it could have been worse. Hematoma gets infected at week 2. Antibiotics, draining by Doc. Four weeks off the bike. Yikes! And I call myself a mountain biker...


----------



## jds (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm getting back into riding after about a decade off. Anyhow, I was riding a little loop of dirt trail near my house, stopped at the top of a short downhill section to scope it out, unclipped my right foot, and leaned left. Whoops.

No serious injuries, just a couple of good scrapes on my left leg and a chainring mark on the right, but damn did I feel stupid. It was one of those crashes where you try to get up quickly, then look around, hoping nobody saw you biff.


----------



## markowe (Feb 1, 2007)

jds said:


> I'm getting back into riding after about a decade off. Anyhow, I was riding a little loop of dirt trail near my house, stopped at the top of a short downhill section to scope it out, unclipped my right foot, and leaned left. Whoops.
> 
> No serious injuries, just a couple of good scrapes on my left leg and a chainring mark on the right, but damn did I feel stupid. It was one of those crashes where you try to get up quickly, then look around, hoping nobody saw you biff.


Ahhh, the 'SPD topple' - I know it so well. Just did one myself the other day. Why is it so often in the middle of town when you are manouevering around some urban obstacles, and where there are dozens of passersby to laugh at your misfortune?!

P.S. A DECADE OFF?!


----------



## jds (Aug 27, 2007)

markowe said:


> Ahhh, the 'SPD topple' - I know it so well. Just did one myself the other day. Why is it so often in the middle of town when you are manouevering around some urban obstacles, and where there are dozens of passersby to laugh at your misfortune?!
> 
> P.S. A DECADE OFF?!


Yep. This was on dirt, on one of the little trails around Bear Creek State Park near my home.

And, yes, a decade off. My wife got really, seriously, massively ill due to a brain tumor, I took a new job and then we had a kid. By that time, I had so much going on, I didn't think I had time to ride. Stupid.

But, I'm back after it now, and coming home bloody from an SPD derp beats most other ways to come home bloody.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

1. When I was younger, I was riding a bike with flipflops. I put my foot on the front tire seeing what it would do. Next thing I knew I was on the ground with my foot jammed between the fork and wheel. Just a bruised ego and minor scratches.

2. Bought a pair of speakers (2ftx1ft enclosure) from a garage sale. I put them one in a net bag and held it with my handle bar. On the way home with the first one, I clipped fence with the speaker and the front wheel went 90 and I was on the ground with a bleeding elbow. Got home to clean up and went back for the other one. The cut was deep and nasty.


----------



## WACK-A-n00b (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, I am a n00b, and decided to go clipless...

I spent a night just in my house learning and getting the feel for getting on and off...

So, on monday I went for a ride, and fell over not moving, because my foot got stuck. No biggie, it was just tipping over...

Then after about 8 miles on the trail, I met up with my mom on her cruiser to just kick around on a flat paved bay trail surrounded by parks. Being memorial day it was PACKED with people enjoying the park, but almost no one riding...

Of course, as you guessed, I fell over again... on grass. But this time in a panic I tried to get off the pedal and drove my (already f'd up from the Marines and skiing, and why I ride a bike instead of run) knee into the ground, with my fat ass and bike going right along...


Shockingly, no one pointed, but a few people laughed and watched, and now my hip and knee are being cowards and acting like a couple of school girls 




First two times I fell, and both were going zero MPH. great. :skep:


----------



## markowe (Feb 1, 2007)

WACK-A-n00b said:


> Well, I am a n00b, and decided to go clipless...
> ...
> First two times I fell, and both were going zero MPH. great. :skep:


It's what I keep telling SPD newbies who get the "clipless fear" - wipeouts caused by being clipped in are almost NEVER at speed, but when you are standing still or trying to do something clever while moving very slowly..


----------



## bitterbuffalos (Oct 23, 2005)

Been off the bike for three weeks due a compressed vertebrae (T4), right between the shoulder blades. Was doing laps of a downhill only trail, riding up a fire road and screaming down. Riding up a fire road can be boring, so I was practicing riding wheelies. Leaned back to far fell flat on my back, unfortunately I was smuggling a beer can in my hydration pack. My vertebrae was no match for a full busch lite.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I did that, too.*



Crash Williams said:


> I did this just the other day


Clocked my head on my bike rack. I had a VW GTi with a hatchback strap-on rack. The pole ends where you hang your bike would stick out. So I slammed my hatchback with the rack installed, and BONK!!! Hurt like a mufugger.

Not a week later, I was riding with Impy from LA. Same thing... I warned her about the hatch, and she slammed it shut, not really understanding what I meant. BONK!! Got her too. IIRC, she had a Hanna Barbara style lump on her head.

My lamest injury was spraining my ankle badly... I inverted my foot, toe under, put weight on it CRICK!! Hurt like crazy, too. So I did it while.... get this... putting my new bike on the roof rack of my car for it's maiden ride.

It happened when I didn't have health insurance. So here I am, ankle swolen like mad, black and blue, I'm worried if I go to the ER they are going to hand me a $2000 bill. So, I took pics and sent them to my bro-inlaw who was an ER doc, now more a health administration policy exec. He said, happens all the time, no big... ice, compression wrap, call it good in a few weeks.


----------



## alyssa_ (Jun 12, 2008)

So I was with some of my family at the local regional park (which has awesome trails, by the way), and they decided to drive to another part of the park to go check out some campsites. I said I'd follow them on my bike, which I did.

While they were looping around the road looking at campsites, a group of people saw me tailgating the car a bit and one of the guys yelled out and suggested that I try grabbing the bike rack on the back of the car to catch a ride.

I thought I'd try it, like an idiot, and as soon as my left hand grabbed the rack my bike veered to the right and I ate sh**. Apparently it must've looked pretty bad because a bunch of people started running to my aid. I laughed, told them I was okay, and biked away without a scratch, aside from some bruised wrists and a severely bruised ego.

:madman:


----------



## Hugh_S (Jul 24, 2007)

Two weeks ago I got my forks back from Specialized. Picked the bike up after work, ate dinner then decided to check out how they felt.

Went a couple blocks up from my house to an empty parking lot and screwed around, really liking the feel of the forks. Really happy! Decided to head back and rode off a curb, just popping the front end up to drop off, no biggie.

Right foot came unclipped from the pedal right when I lifted the front up and went into the front wheel, getting jammed in the spokes. Wheel came down with my foot stuck in it and OTB I went. Was just long enough going over to think to myself "well, this isn't going to end well."

Cracked my radial head, likely sprained my wrist. Sheared several spokes on the front and warped the hell out of the wheel. Barely able to ride it home.

Wheel's fixed now, bike is staring at me longingly, I cannot ride


----------



## funnerprojects (Aug 12, 2011)

Everyone does something dumb every once in a while


----------



## targetdrone (Apr 3, 2008)

Somewhere around 35 yrs ago, when my older brother was only 12, we were riding around the neighborhood on 10 speeds (they really had 10 back then) and he put his leg out while making a u-turn to the left. His shoe caught the asphalt and didn't pivot while the rest of him did. SNAP went his femur. He was laying in the middle of the street screaming "I broke my leg. I broke my leg. AAARRRGGGH!!! AAARRRGGGH!!! I broke my leg." (I can still recall it perfectly.) 

Rather than putting a pin in his femur, they drilled a hole in his shin bone and put a rod through it so he could be in traction in the hospital for weeks. I used to bring him real food there. The nurses would get mad, but he told them he wasn't sick...he was broke.

It wasn't too long after he got better that he was cutting a zip tie off of a fork leg with an x-acto knife with an uppercut stroke. It took a bit of force to cut through it and then up comes the knife right into his eyeball. Luckily, that wasn't a permanent injury, but the C-4? (C-5? Brachial Plexas) injury he got hitting a VW head-on with a motorcycle on Ortega highway left him unable to lift his left arm above his head. No wonder our mom got grey hair.


----------



## Minifrdhchicky (May 16, 2010)

while going uphill.....I managed to crash in an awkward way where my h/b managed to jab and almost implale my left breast......had a huge bruise for weeks that went from below my colarbone and down the side of my femiboob to right under below it. I feared having blood clots for a while.....sucky


----------



## dartagnan (Sep 2, 2011)

Been diagnosed with patellar tendonitis for about six months, rested the knee completely (no riding, no nothing except weighlifting for upper body), now my knee is feelin' like I was 18 again. 

Planned on a ride the next morning, the alarm goes off at 6am, I twist in the bed to hit the snooze button, my foot gets tangled up in the bed sheets and pop! There goes a nice tweak to the knee.

Can't bend, can't walk up the stairs.

Argh!


----------



## Honda Guy (Mar 29, 2011)

Two days ago I was riding my bmx bike around the neighborhood with my little brother, and I was following him just pedaling in a circle around the culdesac and I decided to really pump my pedals and ride the sloped edge of the sidewalk like a berm, and I leaned and pedaled left at the same time to get speed and totally rail the berm, but my pedal struck the ground and I high sided and ended up having the bike land on my knees. I got away with just a few scrapes, despite going pretty fast, but my knees are going to look really patchy soon.


----------



## Mattlikestobike (Nov 1, 2010)

I was riding my MTB a few days ago.. my shoelace came undone, and got caught in the crank.. i didnt notice, while powering on a straight stretch, that would go uphil...

My lace immediately tugged me down and i got nutted so bad...


----------



## Mr. Jimmy (Oct 13, 2011)

This past St. Patrick’s day (before the drinking started) I went out to scout a course I was racing later in the season. I washed out in some sand tooling back to the parking area about 50 yards from the car. I pitched over the bars and dug my left index finger into the ground as I rolled. My finger dislocated and looked like the letter Z. I relocated it and went to see my wife for an x-ray (she’s an ER nurse). I needed surgery to fix the finger and missed 6 weeks of work and riding. If I didn’t need that finger to play guitar I would have had it cut off and gone back to work a lot sooner.


----------



## carlosmontiel (Feb 13, 2011)

markowe said:


> It's what I keep telling SPD newbies who get the "clipless fear" - wipeouts caused by being clipped in are almost NEVER at speed, but when you are standing still or trying to do something clever while moving very slowly..


Two weeks ago, had one week on my new 540 spd pedals, unclipped right foot leaned left. Got one finger tangled with the brake lever, broken metacarpus, two weeks on a cast, and now it hurts like hell when riding, doing some rehab and stuff thought.:madman:


----------



## sayzawn (Jul 15, 2011)

April1st, 2006, I managed to persuade a friend of mine to ride the local trail with me. I loaned him the POS spare bike I had, a Roland, which was way too small for me but fit him fine. We planned to ride the trail, then do some urban assault. After exiting the trail, we decided to switch bikes just for the hell of it. So I was on the POS as we came to a stop at a crosswalk. When it was ok for us to go, I started pedaling across, then decided to stand up and mash for some reason. On the top of the second downstroke of the left crank arm, the chain snaps in half. I go over the bars and land on my left shoulder. I remember hearing a distinct "crack!!" and got up pretty quick. My friend was right behind me and I asked him while showing him my collar bone, "Does this look weird?" and I guess he said yes. I figured it was broke and a nice girl picked me up and drove me to the er. Very painful just waiting around the er. They x-rayed me, gave me one vicadin, then sent me on my way. Got a bill in the mail for $1000, fun.


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey, I get to join the club. 

Yesterday, I went to my storage building and found the old ramp that I had built for my boys to jump with their Big Wheels. It is about a 10" tall ramp so I took it home to jump with the bikes. A few of the neighborhood kids were there so I decided to show them how to jump it. You can see where this is going. We wnet around and around jumping several times and it was great. I had just put a new tubeless tire on the front of my bike and had the pressure a little low. So, my last jump I had cranked really hard and got a good pop up into the air. I landed a tiny bit off angle and the front tire burped off the wheel. I went down on my right side with my upper arm driving into my side. I of course jumped up and told them that's how you "don't" do it and to make sure they had enough air in their tires. 

It was painful, but not hurting too bad yet. I was about to leave for a night ride, so I decided to suck it up and go. I made it about 7 miles before the pain was too much to bear. There were several jolts that made me almost throw up. This morning I went to the doctor to check it out. Luckily, it's only bruised ribs and a ton of pain when I move, laugh, breathe, etc. Thankfully, I decided to make the landing in the grass or it would have been worse. 

So, I have been riding trails, carving hard, doing all sorts of hills and I hurt myself on a stupid 10" ramp in the front yard with the neighborhood kids watching. If that isn't lame, I don't know what is. 
hehe


----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)

dmboarder said:


> Hey, I get to join the club.
> 
> Yesterday, I went to my storage building and found the old ramp that I had built for my boys to jump with their Big Wheels. It is about a 10" tall ramp so I took it home to jump with the bikes. A few of the neighborhood kids were there so I decided to show them how to jump it. You can see where this is going. We wnet around and around jumping several times and it was great. I had just put a new tubeless tire on the front of my bike and had the pressure a little low. So, my last jump I had cranked really hard and got a good pop up into the air. I landed a tiny bit off angle and the front tire burped off the wheel. I went down on my right side with my upper arm driving into my side. I of course jumped up and told them that's how you "don't" do it and to make sure they had enough air in their tires.
> 
> ...


that reminds me of a story from when i was a kid:

we were about 8 and 2 buddys and i were jumping ramps that we built on top of speed bumps on our cul-de-sac. we probably had them up to about 18" or so but they were rickety and unstable as hell. one of the guys parents were heading out for their wedding anniversary to a show and dinner and as the limo circled around the cul-de-sac and they waved goodbye, we hit the jump another time. i went first, followed by the kid whose parents had just left... as i turned to watch him "launch" i saw him complete a full half somersault, land flat on his back and slide a good 10 ft! he staggers up, shirt ripped from his back and bleeding as his parents disappear from view. long evening with my mum picking gravel from his back!!!


----------



## caid (Jun 28, 2011)

hopped on my gary fisher opie i used to have, put my foot on the pedal to start off from a standstill instantly standing up, chain snapped, i chest landed on the left pedal, hand went into my casset, and my chin hit my handlebars. chipped my chin-bone-thing, broke 3 ribs, and degloved my finger!!!! lol insanity.


----------



## caid (Jun 28, 2011)

And i forgot to mention, i was working on my trek 73 FX disc commuter, and i got my finger caught between a disc spoke and the caliper. degloved my LEFT index finger, and broke the tip. it was really bad and i was sure i cut it off. so i was looking for my finger for a good 15 minutes while my finger was steadily dripping blood, and by the time i got to the ER, i was dizzy and seeing stars, got general, fixed me up, and now my index fingers are like mangled deformed ugly identical twins!!! how cute!!!


----------



## maxforce (Mar 8, 2011)

When I was young and stupid I tried riding no hands to my friends house while holding two sandwiches. I would have been fine but it was a windy day and I was blown off the path. The resulting crash was not only one of my most painful but I also destroyed my Sony Walkman. Was not a total loss, the sandwiches were fine.


----------



## caid (Jun 28, 2011)

maxforce said:


> When I was young and stupid I tried riding no hands to my friends house while holding two sandwiches. I would have been fine but it was a windy day and I was blown off the path. The resulting crash was not only one of my most painful but I also destroyed my Sony Walkman. Was not a total loss, the sandwiches were fine.


Thats AWESOME!!!! My bud did the same thing with two bottles of pop and broke his ipod. lol What happened to you though as far as scratches and the like?


----------



## maxforce (Mar 8, 2011)

caid said:


> Thats AWESOME!!!! My bud did the same thing with two bottles of pop and broke his ipod. lol What happened to you though as far as scratches and the like?


Hate to disappoint but it was really only a good bit of gravel rash down my left leg and left arm. The impact on my walkman in my side pocket had me limping a little too.

In the night some of the scabs on my leg bonded with my bed sheets, I didn't know what else to do so I just ripped the sheet away and it pulled the scabs right off. Then I was all in pain again and bleeding every where. Another lesson learned...

How was your buddy? Were the bottles glass?


----------



## con (Oct 28, 2011)

Waiting with two buddies at the base of a hill, all standing over our bikes. One guy’s foot slips and at a dead stop his chain ring shreds his calf, blood won’t stop flowing. He needs stitches. The third rider with us is a doc, so sure enough, stitches him up at home.


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

Came up to a super steep downhill on my 26" hardtail, decided not to go down it too late. Put both feet down (like an idiot) and was basically sitting on my bar right in front of the stem. The solution was to jump and stradle over my handlebars, landing on the steep slope, and then have my bike seat punch me in the back, knocking me over and making me slide down the hill with it on top of me.


----------



## cestfacile (Dec 17, 2011)

What was the outcome of your accident injury-wise?


----------



## MWC1750 (Jan 17, 2012)

was not my own injury but one I witnessed (I was the judge)
2 mates riding down the road decided to see who could go for the longest down the hill with their eyes closed.
Let's just say one hit the back of a parked car at about 25-30kms per hour.
Face-plant into the cars back window left him with a black-eye and a bleeding nose.
The other mate was happy to let him win and admitted to cheating and keeping his eyes partially open.


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

Yesterday I was goofing off on a flat part of the trail so I decided to try riding wheelies. I pedaled a bit too hard and went right off the back and banged my ass bone on the hard pack. I'm ok, but have a nice pain in the ass to deal with.


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

I was out night riding with a friend of mine on a new (to me) trail. I didn't have a helmet mounted light at the time so I was rocking out with the bar light. He was getting a little tired at the end of the ride so I was crushing this climb and as I was cresting the hill I shouted back to him "right or left?". To which he replied "uh...right!". So I dipped off to the right with some speed and not foresight because of the handle bar light and before I knew it I was tumbling down hill because there is not transition and it drops straight off into some pointy rocks and sticks and of course thorns. He rides up on me and he very casually says "Oh my God, dude are you OK? I remember now that is were we turned around at and went the other way, sorry bro."










Nothing broken, just a bloody mess.


----------



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

was biking at a very slow pace (maybe 5 mph) on a flat section that wasn't technical and on an easy turn my tire hit a small tree stump I didn't see, fell to the left and cleat stayed in the pedal. Tore my meniscus and fractured my tibial plateau. Out for 10 weeks.


----------



## PedalFasterJonathan (Feb 6, 2012)

Probably when I was about 14. Flatted, walked home, patched it, and rode off with friends. Bunny-hopped up the sidewalk to discover the wheel bouncing away from the front of my bike was mine that I failed to tighten up. Instant endo and lesson learned.


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

Riding my Dj bike, super sick session going on a solid 12 foot line.. Stomped a backflip, road away and through the rest of the line.. 

turn around at the end of the line doing about 3mph, front wheel slips, I tip over and break my Scaphoid.. 12 weeks in a cast..


----------



## hlhhmc (Sep 18, 2008)

*PICS!!!! --- Finger + Spoke + Spinning Wheel = ...*

Adjusting front brakes....wheel spinning...not paying attention....middle finger finds its way into the spoke/rotor mix...below is what happens....










All bandaged up now....will be back riding when I can get my finger in a glove...lame sauce most definitely


----------



## joelgar (Mar 20, 2012)

i always fall when riding


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

This is embarrassing...
Oct 31st 2010...
I got off work early around 2pm. Decided to ride my bike a mile down the street to deposit my check and dick around a little bit before my commute to my night job. I Thought "hey its a mile, ill be fine without a helmet." WRONG! I didn't make it out of the neighborhood. I was flying down my street, glanced at a pretty girl as i was hitting a sharp turn, over steered, mailbox, i can fly, blood...

I flew a good ways from the mailbox/bike and busted my head open. Sliced my arm one good time and a bunch of scrapes/bruises all over. Oh, of course i broke my collar bone. Now its still 2pm ish. I only remember bits and pieces between then and the next morning. I specifically remember falling in love with nurse jana <3

Anyways, i managed to call my step dad and tell him to come looking for me. He said i was calm and didnt say much just that i was hurt but he definitely knew something was wrong. My mom apparently shot out of bed with a "feeling" that i was hurt (crazy catholic hispanic women)
I remember seeing about 5 people from the neighbor hood around me along with the paramedics. Dont remember any dialogue. Turns out one of the medics was a friend of mine from high school. He said i realized this about 4 times each time saying "Joey! whats up man, remember me?!"
I found out a month later he was busted with a methlab in his house that he started to help pay his way through college.

About a mile before we got to the hospital the ambulance was in a turning lane getting ready to turn left. Some dumb sorostitute trys to rush into the same lane and hits us head on. again i ask about 6 times "what happened?"

From then on all i can remember is the gorgeous nurse jana and cussing out my aunt because she always has something smart to say.


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

I just had an OTH crash, Although i did not get injured, it was cool


----------



## Q-Lock (Feb 10, 2012)

Six weeks ago I hyperextended my left wrist on the trail less than 3 minutes into the ride. Like a jackass I put my hand down to catch myself since I couldn't get my feet free of the clipless pedals in time...learned my lesson, hopefully won't do that again.

Last tuesday was my first day back out on the trail (weak wrist had been keeping me on paved bike paths). Within the first 2 minutes of my ride, while on a downhill section, my front wheel washed out on me. Once again I couldn't get my foot free in time and went down on my right side. I did however remember not to put my arm out but my right leg got it pretty good.

If I could only get past the first 5 minutes of my ride without doing something stupid. I will say I screamed quite a few obscenities when I cleaned it with peroxide once I got home...God that burned!


----------



## OldTiGuy (Apr 3, 2012)

My turn - years ago I was riding Oak Mtn. solo. It was winter and I'd only ridden the trail once before in the summer. I got lost and ended up on a hiking trail that ran parallel to a spillway. It was very narrow and covered with leaves. I was tired, lost, and cold. I should've just walked the bike but didn't. Suddenly my front wheel slipped off a wash out (didn't see it, it was covered by leaves). I fell about five feet vertically onto the rocks edging the spillway. Somehow as I was falling I was in a sitting position. My left cheek (not the one on my face) smacked a very sharp rock mere inches from giving myself a rock enema. I thought I'd broken my hip. I rolled down and sat in the freezing water to ease the pain. Eventually the pain subsided and I had to find my bike (it'd had fallen and was submerged in the spillway). After a few minutes of fumbling around in waist deep water I found it. After that I backtracked (walking using the bike as a crutch) and limped my way back to the car. Nothing was broken but I had a wicked looking purple/black bruise in a very uncomfortable place.


----------



## girgl (Sep 16, 2010)

someyears ago changed the setting of the steel spring Domain, brought the bike up from the basement i and took it for a test ride.
I was still wearing shock absorbing pajamas and flip flops perfektly attached to the XT clipless pedals. Went on a straight wooden bench and endoed at the end.
Result a dislocated shoulder and some bruises and a blackout when the shoulder went back in place. 

The wife absolutely agreed with my sophisticated test procedures...:thumbsup:


----------



## crazyengineer (Apr 17, 2012)

wow, there are some good ones in this thread. 

anyways, I have had some dumb ones that I have eaten it riding around my college campus...

I have had friends try to clothesline me....ending with me on the ground in the grass next to the side walk.

a couple days ago though, I had my wheels just slide sideways on me because I was dumb enough to try and go down a hill at an angle....the hill was covered in straw, well....I slid and it hurt lol
was up before anyone saw, locked up my bike, and sat down.....then I felt the pain. entire forearms bruised (none visible, I rarely can see bruises on me). small amount of road rash, and a sore shoulder/side. and managed to bend my center chain ring more than it already was.....still dont know how i bent the center one and not one of the outer 2. 

thank God for martial arts training and learning how to fall, I probably would have broken a wrist if I had landed on my palms rather than my fore arms


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

California L33 said:


> ...which begs the question, how many of us have ridden our bikes in the home "Animal House" style? As for me- I'll take the fifth.


I tried this after watching weird science as kid....had to explain why there skid marks in the kitchen


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Dumbest injury was coasting along down the trail, my front wheel dropped into a strangely wheel shaped rut that was about 6 inches deep. Grabbed the tire, stopped it cold, and over I went. Not fast enough to go flying, but just fast enough to tip the bike, apparently. Landed on my lid, rolled onto my back. Didn't help that I had been recovering for months from a lower back injury, and now my back got hyperextended.


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

I was riding in Memorial Park, in Houston Texas (aka Flatistan) up front, by the parking lot, my SID had a leaking air seal, and I knew it, so I was riding slowly back to the parking lot, I came across this little rut that ran perpendicular to the trail, so on a (stupid) whim I bunny hopped it, the SID bottomed out, I went over the bars (FAST) throw my hand out to stop myself, but I had so much momentum that it just drove my elbow into my ribs, breaking 4 of them.

I laid there on what would be termed a kiddies trail by even the newest of riders, unable to breath, trying to decide if I was going to die, for like five full minutes before I drug myself out of the trail and stood up. If you've ever broken ribs, you can probably voice, for most it initially feels like an extreme tightness in the chest, which is what I had, I didn't know for sure they were broken til I walked the bike back to my car and tried to lift it on the rack.

It took like 8 weeks to recover from that and get on the bike again.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Another quick Houston based crash story... this time at Cypresswood. It was my first ride with my new handlebars. I'd just switched out my old school 24 inch wide bars for some new 28 inch wide bars. Well I knew I didn't need the full 28 inches so I had the grips mounted about 3/4 from the end of the bars but I didn't trim off the excess aluminum prior to the ride. Well the first 17 miles or so of the ride had gone great and me and my buddy were starting to slow down our pace for the last 3 miles or so, so he jumped ahead and was leading us back to the car. Well I'm about 1 bike length behind him as he goes through two really tight trees and he yells back "STOP STOP STOP!!" It's too late for me to stop and unfortunately the trees were too narrow for 28 inch bars to get through. We're going probably 10-12mph and I nail the trees with both bars and the bike stops dead! I go flying over the bars with both knees banging into the handle bars and I land hard on my left leg... I actually came out of it pretty well, with just some big bruises and a hurt ego!

Needless to say I trimmed the bars when I got home...


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

I was riding with my sons cubscout troop along our local river trail. There was a spot where the trail split and one side went up, the other stayed flat...........we all went up.......when the trails met again there was a gab in between the higher and lower trail that I decided to bunny hop down...........I landed funny, lost control and went over the bars head first and down a very steep embankment. Lucky the part I went down was less rocks and more weeds............it tore my shirt and bloodied up my back..........they funny part was all the scouts rushing to see if I was ok.........I could hear other parents saying "stay back, don't look.....I hope he's not all bloody or gross" .... when I stood up, and climbed out the kids all cheered and were asking if it was fun, and how cool it was.............hehe


----------



## Riom4 (May 13, 2012)

I hit my nuts really hard when I went to cross a small stream and the was a rather large rock underwater and I smashed into it therefor hitting my nuts on the top tube.


----------



## Bigwheel29 (Feb 9, 2012)

I had just finished my ride and was go back to the parking lot. There was this really hot chick wearing almost nothing walking along the sidewalk. I was staring at her ass making muttering and grunting noises..it was hawt. What was not so hawt was when I hit railway tie because I wasnt looking at it, flew forward and really bagged my nuts hard on the stem. I just barely didnt fall over either. A real special moment..


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

*today on the bmx bike*

After some impromptu testing i can honestly say that my new Bombshell wheelset for my bmx really are bombproof. I on the other hand









not so much...Dislocated the hell out of my toe








Apparently my bike hates me enough to *****slap me in the back of the shoulder. Didn't even know that was there till the woman pointed it out me while sitting in the er.

Basically i was practicing manuals on my road riding with my 6 year old since its the coolest thing ever to him to ride with daddy with no training wheels. Anyways showing off with my crappy baby manuals (i'm relearning after a 15 year ish break from bmx and bikes in general) I land one but come down crooked no biggy though i ride it out in my neighbors yard. Next thing i know my bike endos and over the bars i go. Hit the damn culvert i forgot all about being there...Of all the stuff i could have broke or hurt its my damn TOE...seriously wtf Now pain and a goofy shoe for 3 weeks all to impress a six year that things boxes are the coolest toy ever.

not only is this the first time ive gone to the er for a bicycling related incident ( i bmx'd for years and did some stupid crazy things on my bike and came out fine when i was kid) But its also the first time i ever puked and felt like passing out after i hurt myself. No clue why that happened and I've hurt myself much more seriously before.


----------



## Life_livin (Jun 16, 2011)

On a bike ride with my girlfriend wasn't paying attention and hit a lot of mud. So I was hopping the bike around knocking some of it off and my foot slipped off. Had to get four stitches.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

ouch have done similar on a trailer hitch that i forgot about on a old truck i had


----------



## MotoMel (May 31, 2012)

Was doing a short road ride with spouse and chilluns on Marrowstone Island up in Puget Sound. Dappled sunlight through the leaves - very pleasant. Clipped in and leaned back with arms relaxed at my sides to enjoy the rays on my face on a slight downhill when "ping!" pause "ping!" and I found my butt slipping backwards off the seat and onto the rear rack with absolutely no way to reach the bar and right myself. Sat on the rack for a lonesome moment then decided I'd rather control the fall than not. leaned right toward the ditch and lay the bike down with an intentional fall on my right butt cheek (hey, I didn't want it to be my spine or wrist or elbow or ...). Pretty good wipeout, road rash, etc.

Bike was temporarily unusable as the bolt holding the seat to the post had busted. Really?? Really. It came to my memory that I had had to crank it pretty tight the previous week to get the seat to hold in one position, so maybe it was overtightened -- but bust in half??

Got a lift to the nearest bikeshop, where the guy in charge chided me -- not believing me -- when I told him it happened when I was just riding around. "Oh, so you were just JRA?!," he said, mocking me. Again, "JRA?! Tell me another one." Oh well. I'm an idiot but it was unintentional; he's an idiot by choice. Got a new bolt -- or was it a new post? (don't remember) -- and the incident was trivial, humorous and memorable for the whole famn damily. But I don't think I'll be patronizing that bike shop anytime that I can help it. [And I don't tighten bolts to the breaking point anymore.]


----------



## ssphoenix (Apr 1, 2008)

I can probably top most although not lame I suppose.
24h of old pueblo. Luck would have it most of my laps were at night. Even worst my lights started to get dim no matter what batteries I tried. I figure I just follow a bright one. Found the perfect guy speed wise that I can hang with and his light was perfect. We are both coming to a slow poke. He passes and I am left behind him. I said to myself no way I am loosing you. We were holing ass on the back side. Even though we were on the single track I figure I can just avoid anything in my path and get back on the track. Put it in high gear and yell, passing on your left. Didn’t count for a cacti bush. Bike stopped and I went over the handlebars right in the middle of it face first. To summarize it:
Two ladies in the first aid tent worked on my face alone for 30 minutes. They said they have seen a few but I was by far the worst. Not kidding, 4 months later, I was still picking cacti needles out of my body.


----------



## Thiel (Mar 7, 2012)

My son is in cyclocross camp (once a week) so I decided to bring my mtb and help out. It involves a lot of riding 10 feet, then stopping, helping little kids with shifters and such, and then riding another 10 feet and doing it all over again. Stupid me does it in clips, figuring it would be good practice for clipping in and out. 

Long story short: I am clipped in with my left foot, right foot on the ground. At a COMPLETE STOP. I lean over to pick up a traffic cone on the right side, stand up and TIMMMMMBBEERRRRR!!!! fall over to the left side. 

Landed on a rock. Broke a rib. 

I've never had such a severe injury while riding, but here I go and break a bone while standing still at a kids cycling camp at a public park. Of course, there were about 30 onlookers.

(Is there a "lamest injury" contest and what do I win?)


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

Three weeks ago following closely behind two younger lads, one of them decided at the top of an very narrow climb that it was to much for him and stopped, the rider behind him crashed into him and I went off to the side avoiding running over them or doing possibly something worse... Wrong !!!
13 stitches later... been out three weeks now...
Lesson learned...


----------



## dnlbiker (Jun 19, 2012)

*Easy there Cowboy*

Had a friend roll with me for his first mountain bike adventure. He had MotoX for a few years, but didn't realize how different a bike can be. First hard corner he took he leaned too far inside (expecting to just accelerate through the turn), but instead, just falling on his side then subsequently down a slight hill.


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

had a crash this morning, with my commuter, both bikes were total loss, OTB'd, landed on back [with backpack for school though.], injured my right leg+foot, minor scratch on arm+right knee, and an slight headache (also fallen on my head), could not walk till 1pm. ( it was 8:43am), commuter's total loss, time to go threadless?


----------



## lmsweatherman (Jun 22, 2012)

My worst is my "Chain Ring Tattoo" and I started a thread for other "Tattoo Artists" check it out at:
http://forums.mtbr.com/rider-down-injuries-recovery/chain-ring-tattoos-796916.html


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

lmsweatherman said:


> My worst is my "Chain Ring Tattoo" and I started a thread for other "Tattoo Artists" check it out at:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/rider-down-injuries-recovery/chain-ring-tattoos-796916.html


OUCH !!!! Good luck to your recovery !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## modelT (Jul 7, 2012)

These are just awful. Hope everyone heals up quick! Just today I was riding down a road and managed to slip my hands of the handlebars and subsequently fall and drag my face a nice distance along the ground


----------



## bruising-on-the-mt (Apr 19, 2005)

*Fall in Parking Lot, Broke Wrist Bone*



Jack Hass said:


> A couple of years ago I was riding my bike in front of my house without a seat and post. I decided I would try to stop the bike by putting my a$$ on the rear wheel.
> 
> The rear wheel grabbed a hold of my shorts and sucked them into the seatstays along with my a$$ and nuts.
> 
> The bike came to a skidding stop!


I've been LOL at this one each time I read this quote!

I was in a parking lot showing someone how to do a quick stop. Unbeknownst to me (dumb me), I was clipped in. There I was, trying to unclip unsuccessfully, and without having time to think of other measures, I fell and broke my wrist bone. I had surgery, and now I have a plate, screws, and scar. Was the parking lot at fault at all?


----------



## Stumpy12 (Aug 23, 2012)

I was getting my bike out of the back of my pickup to take into the LBS before a race. As I jumped down out of the pickup my left foot landed on the curb sideways and twisted my ankle tearing the tendons. That was six months ago and I still have to be careful with it. I did still do the race the next day and finished OK considering.


----------



## L.t. (Jul 20, 2012)

Jack Hass said:


> A couple of years ago I was riding my bike in front of my house without a seat and post. I decided I would try to stop the bike by putting my a$$ on the rear wheel.
> 
> The rear wheel grabbed a hold of my shorts and sucked them into the seatstays along with my a$$ and nuts.
> 
> The bike came to a skidding stop!


Oh lord, you should be on AFV.


----------



## L.t. (Jul 20, 2012)

Jack Hass said:


> A couple of years ago I was riding my bike in front of my house without a seat and post. I decided I would try to stop the bike by putting my a$$ on the rear wheel.
> 
> The rear wheel grabbed a hold of my shorts and sucked them into the seatstays along with my a$$ and nuts.
> 
> The bike came to a skidding stop!


Oh lord, you should be on AFV.


----------



## L.t. (Jul 20, 2012)

Jack Hass said:


> A couple of years ago I was riding my bike in front of my house without a seat and post. I decided I would try to stop the bike by putting my a$$ on the rear wheel.
> 
> The rear wheel grabbed a hold of my shorts and sucked them into the seatstays along with my a$$ and nuts.
> 
> The bike came to a skidding stop!


Oh lord, you should be on AFV.


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

My lamest bike injury,
About 6 months ago in early March on a trail with a low hanging branch that I have rode a hundred times. I was flying down the trail at 20mph+. I didn't duck low enough and ended up hitting it with my head! I was able to ride it out, but was dazed and seeing stars. Next moring a couldn't get out of bed, went to doctors and I had a herniated disk. My stupid mistake has cost me 6 months of pain and it's still going.:madman:


----------



## MaximusPrime (Sep 2, 2012)

I was riding my Trek Fuel EX 9.7 on a wet sidewalk the day after I bought it. Took a corner, fell and sprained my wrist. I didn't even make it out of the neighborhood. Rode back and drove to the ER


----------



## BluePanda (Sep 26, 2012)

I've got a good one for this...but to be fair I was only 12 or so when I did it...

I had my white and pink little bike (fixed gear) and I wanted to be cool like the boys up at the skate park up the hill. So I thought I'd practice some neat tricks to show em up...

I thought putting your feet out in front of you and doing something might be cool...dumb kid I was.

I caught my foot in the spokes of the front wheel, flipped over the handlebars and on to my head. Scratched up the handle bars and had a narly headache. Thanks mom for making me wear that dorky helmet -- but I think I'll be "cool" inside today...


----------



## Johnny91i (Oct 22, 2012)

Most embarrassing situation i've been on...I never told ANYbody of it but i guess its ok now...

I was touring with a friend, we were cycling at a very low speed (15km/sec max) but i had 3 heavy panniers on the back of my mountain bike. It was the first time i was having these things with me so i wasn't feeling comfortable with the handling.
While chatting i had my hands on the bar ends and i was really close to him, so he clings a bit to the left just enough to get my front tire hit by his rear... You can imagine the rest...
I'm sure it was a pretty funny scene, we were all alone in the middle of small road and yet we managed to kiss the ground..
As soon as i fell i stood there for 4-5 seconds to make a quick check i was ok and then as soon as i realized what we just managed to do i stood up reeeeeeeally quick, i took the bike off the ground and got out of the road.
The good thing was that the bicycle fell over the left side so the derailleur was intact and we managed to continue with no problems.. Excluding some scratches and my cellphone which i had on the bike at the moment so it just flew over me and slammed on the ground pretty hard... And it had yet to fell one more time and open into pieces once again about 40km later... Most sturdy phone i ever owned (htc touch pro 2).

And some days before this, the day i took the bike back from maintenance i managed to hit a pavement for a split second and did an endo on the ground, luckily without any witness again and of course no casualties either.
Needless to say i took it back for repair cause it slammed pretty hard on the derailleur side..

Ok i said it, i'm clean now XD


----------



## Cainam (Oct 3, 2010)

I had just replaced my forks, and the new ones were so much smoother than the worn out older ones that I didn't realize my front tire was slowly going flat. Took a hard corner, the tire rolled off the rim and tied itself in a knot. I didn't have time for the "OH" in "OH, CRAP!" before I was staring up at the clouds from the middle of the street, cars honking at me, and everything hurt. I had my BRAND NEW cell phone in my pocket, and I fell over the top tube and folded the thing in half. Samsung Galaxy SII, two days old, three weeks after they were released.

I mention the phone for 2 reasons. First, that sucked, but second because it filled my pocket with glass shards from the cracked screen. Besides the bruises and wounded pride, when I reached into my pocket to get the phone, I got cuts full of glass chips all over my fingers. Nice.


----------



## Tzvia (Sep 7, 2008)

Man this past month I've had two and feel like a putz. On a night road ride about 3 weeks ago, approaching a stop, I could not unclip. Must have been me having some kind of brain fart, been on Speedplay since the mid 90s but for the life of me I could not get out of the darn pedal. Fell over at the light like a newbe dork. Jammed my elbow into my ribs. 3 weeks later I can finally take deep breaths and can sneeze without too much pain, so I took out the MTB for my first ride since the fall, last friday. Threw my leg over the bike, and lost my balance. My right foot, with all my weight, tilted over to the right, spraining my ankle. I got religion because I saw Peter Paul and Mary right there complete with guitars. Decided to ride it out, cuz it can't be that bad and it's been three weeks since I last rode. Finished the ride ok, and the ankle felt ok. But by that evening, it was swollen, and still is, on the right side of the foot, where that bump is, it is like twice as big as the left foot. I know I should let it rest some, but I am going to commute to work Tuesday on it so I've been icing it.

Man I feel like a putz +2.


----------



## Will69 (Dec 10, 2012)

After looking through this all I can say is ouch!!


----------



## cwilk44024 (Aug 24, 2012)

*broken wrist*

I had my new Litespeed in the trainer to check my fit set-up and to install the computer. I did not have it tight enough. When I attempted to get on the saddle, the rear wheel popped out, I fell, the bike on top of me. Three days later my wrist was still hurting, broken wrist falling off the trainer.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

I was looking for my friends where they parked their bikes at an open air food market but when I put my foot down when I stopped, I didn't notice there was a big empty flower pot buried on the ground and landed my foot in it. I consequently dropped to the ground like a moose shot with a rifle right in front of 6 tables of diners. And as I fought with the decision to stand up in embarrassment or feign serious injury, I can hear my friends calling out my name. Great, now all the diners knew the name of the klutz on the bike.

Injury: My pride.


----------



## scooter_dude (Sep 24, 2009)

I didn't get through 3 stories on this thread and was laughing so hard I was crying. This stuff is pure comedic gold. It's only fair that I share one of my lamest.

Just two weeks ago, my riding buds and I reach the top of steep climb, and stop at the top to shoot the breeze. I'm in the middle of the group, with one foot on the ground and the other leg draped over the top tube. My buddy to my right and slightly behind me says something, and as I turn to respond, I give a little hop/shuffle with the foot on the ground. Unfortunately, I snagged my heel on a rock and lost my balance. When I fell over backwards, I landed on a granite spike directly on my tailbone. I immediately assumed the fetal position, moaning and writhing in agony. It's been two weeks, and I'm still in significant pain with the wrong move or seating position. I thought only I could injure myself riding, but not RIDING. Guess not!


----------



## matt60 (Dec 10, 2012)

two days ago I was riding with my brother and went off the trail to avoid someone coming the other way. There was a low tree limb that I thought I could make it under and it turns out I couldnt and smacked the crap out of my head. Cracked the plastic on the outside of my helment


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

matt60 said:


> two days ago I was riding with my brother and went off the trail to avoid someone coming the other way. There was a low tree limb that I thought I could make it under and it turns out I couldnt and smacked the crap out of my head. Cracked the plastic on the outside of my helment


have done something like that a few times only instead of my head it was the back pack i forgot i was wearing that got snagged


----------



## TranceX (Dec 24, 2011)

I wish there was a facebook style "like" button for these........ :lol:


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

*Hurt right behind my home*

I had been riding some single track and fire roads behind my house. I had been riding for about 2 hours and was on my home. I was coming down a dirt packed road 300 yrds behind our house (we live in a new development that abuts right up to several nice bike trails and fire roads and power line trails) at about 25 mph when before I knew it I was down on my left side still clipped into my Gary fisher 29er Cobia and was riding across my right wrist and thumb.

Came to a halt and couldn't feel my right hand from the elbow down and can't move my fingers. Crap. After 2 hours I could move my fingers and perform all movements of the wrist except rotation. Rotation caused extreme shooting pain.

Drove my standard with a busted right hand to the hospital. Got an X-ray and they saw no visible fractures. Possible ligament tear, bruised bones, and horrible sprain. Walked out with a splint from my hand to elbow and a sling.

I follow up with the orthopedist tomorrow morning to see if there is any ligament damage. I can perform rotation but cannot do it without a little pain and cannot put any pressure or weight onmy wrist.

Doh!


----------



## Donatello (Feb 14, 2013)

jkl


----------



## Donatello (Feb 14, 2013)

i was getting off my bike at my car which was parked in mud, i slipped and fell and the chain ring sliced open my leg, did not notice till i got into my car it happened so quickly that my English 202 notes came in handy to control the bleeding this resulted in 8 stitches and no riding for 3 weeks worst 3 weeks of my life


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*..dr nickels...update ?*

What is the word ?

I get my wrist rechecked tomorrow. I cannot bend it down much (extension or flexion ? always confuse them). 4 weeks since busted wrist. Stayed in a removable splint entire time. Took that sucka off for good on my own over the weekend and have been working on ROM. Been riding the hell outta the trainer.


----------



## TexasDesertRat (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, this did say the "Lamest" injury...

Did this one 2 or 3 days ago when planting my foot on a switchback... mesquite root tore thru my shoe and got me... doesn't look like much, but stings like a biatch...


----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

Well, I take my dog for a run on my bike most afternoons when I get home from work. We generally go about a mile up the main road in the neighborhood and then weave our way back through the alleys so I can let him off of the leash to sniff to his heart's content. Normally I take my beach cruiser, but since I have this new fancy schmancy MTB I've been taking it and farting around in the alleys working on basic skills. So lately I've been trying to learn how to bunny hop and manual this 29er. No easy task if you ask me! So last Friday I'm bunny hopping around like a 10 yr old with a new BMX bike and i sprained my dang wrist! No bad, but enough to be annoying for the last week. I did it because I carry his leash gathered up in one hand while he's running around. Since I didn't have a good positive grip on the bar, the heel of my dropped when I hit and I torqued the crap out of my wrist! Stoopid!


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't lie your razor slipped while trying to trim those hairy beast to cut down on wind drag 



TexasDesertRat said:


> Well, this did say the "Lamest" injury...
> 
> Did this one 2 or 3 days ago when planting my foot on a switchback... mesquite root tore thru my shoe and got me... doesn't look like much, but stings like a biatch...


----------



## TexasDesertRat (Jan 6, 2013)

cerpindicular said:


> Don't lie your razor slipped while trying to trim those hairy beast to cut down on wind drag


You werednt supposed to tell anyone... that was confidential...


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

Wore flip-flops to just putt around the trails close to my house, decided to push my limits, and brushed a rock with my foot, trying to pedal to maintain the speed I was carrying into a short steep uphill. It surprisingly OOZED A TON OF BLOOD OUT. To add insult to injury, wearing flip flops again on a quick morning ride, but on the road this time, taking a turn heading into the neighborhood block from the main road, my rear tire slipped out because of someone's sprinkler overflow, I stuck one foot out and my other stayed with the bike, with me ending up looking as if I were doing a split, and the same exact spot gets damaged! Sad thing is that this kind of injury took me out of riding and doing many activities for a while, in order to let it heal...


----------



## AaronK (Dec 21, 2006)

I was on my single speed and getting my butt handed to me. I got to a climb and I stood and was grinding away. I got too close to a stump and one of the roots stabbed into my shoe. Lots of pain later I'm on the side of the trail trying to get it together. I got my shoe off and saw my little pinkie toe was swelling.

I broke my little toe and I had 9 miles of single track to go on a single speed that I was not in shape to be on. It took a year to stop hurting. I give that stump the finger every time I pass it while getting as far from it as I can. Lame.


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

I was trying to overtake someone. went to the side of the singletrack (grass) then suddenly the chain came off and I fell on my right side. in front of the resting area where there are around a dozen bikers. yay.

sprained ankle, scratches on my knee and arm. just because i was too lazy to check the chain tension. lesson learned.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I went over the bars on a spinner bike at the local YMCA and broke my ankle...
True story!!


----------



## p4nh4ndle (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks everybody! My girlfriend sprained her ankle falling off of an a-frame bridge this past Sunday. Reading your various accounts of ignominious injury has made her feel better about hers.


----------



## SuperSoup (Sep 28, 2011)

Johnny91i said:


> Most embarrassing situation i've been on...I never told ANYbody of it but i guess its ok now...
> 
> I was touring with a friend, we were cycling at a very low speed (15km/sec max) but i had 3 heavy panniers on the back of my mountain bike. It was the first time i was having these things with me so i wasn't feeling comfortable with the handling.
> While chatting i had my hands on the bar ends and i was really close to him, so he clings a bit to the left just enough to get my front tire hit by his rear... You can imagine the rest...
> ...


damn, 15 km per second! it would have been much worse than that

my lamest bike injury, 
i was preparing for my first trail ride, i check my front wheel by spinning it and my left middle finger snagged into a blunt spoke and bleed a bit badly. imagine if it was the rotor, my hand could be easily cut off

the next day i was on my first trail ride. i try to impress my older mates by trying to do a skid.. but i bank too much that i fell to the left and my handlebar was slamming on my left hand. i didn't have it checked up to the doctor but it was so hard that i cant move my finger to brake and my wrist is a bit swollen. thankfully they didn't saw me falling  then i continue the rest of the trail without even pressing rear brake and without everyone noticing

when i got home, i got my wrist massaged with a HARDCORE masseur and it didn't help 
the pain keeps coming for about two months until fully recovered


----------



## linkpurvis (Nov 22, 2012)

Lamest injury so far has just been racking myself while getting my bike out of my car. That's always a good way to start the ride.

Best story would be my first race though. I was a noob and definitely not that fast so I was constantly looking out for racers behind me so I could get off the trail and let them by (it was a 6 hour endurance race, just being polite). I thought I heard a rider behind me but an time I looked I didn't see anyone so I just kept pushing. I finally hear something that sounds really close, I turn around to check, see nothing and then turn back around only to be facing directly into a tree. I had just enough time to shout an explicative before ramming into it and flipping over the bars and rolling onto the ground. As I sat there cross-legged, cursing about how I would never race again and all other kinds of things, the guy who I had been hearing rolls past and asks if I'm alright. Fortunately I was fine, just a little beat up and amazingly my front tire was not a taco. I plan on doing the race again this coming October.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay - sitting at my desk....bam slipped disk. Off the bike for 2 months!!! Caused by riding a lot and having tight hamstrings and weak. Oh we'll - I have lost 8 lbs - mostly of muscle atrophy on my left leg.


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

Im gonna go with my last crash where I wasnt aware my front axle was bent and not locked into the fork properly. I was taking some switch backs rather slow and kinda dazing off when suddenly my bike got all squirrely underneath me causing a super slow-mo crash leaving me with 3 cracked/bruised ribs, a bruised knee, a dented and chipped helmet among other aches and pains . Good times.


----------



## kijan (Jun 8, 2009)

Got my nail shot off the big toe by a flying stone triggered by the front wheel wearing 5.10 impacts. First biking injury without crashing...


----------



## sasquatch2 (Jun 28, 2004)

for me it's a toss up between the junk bike toss (my club picnic a few years ago, I heaved the iron bike and the bars swung around and bash me in the face with everyone watch, yeah) or second, when my cleat unclipped (after a 1hr time-trial training ride on some somewhat technical trails, I was riding home on the flat, smooth, straight, clear street and attempted a final interval when the SPD let loose on the pull stroke sending my leg mass up, the bike just went away and I dog piled into the pavement at a dead stop. everything hurt but nobody saw it so there's that.)


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

After a long weekend of riding and kayaking in the Ozarks in which I amazing didn't get hurt, I slammed my finger in the hatch of my vehicle loading up to leave. Bled like a stuck pig & got to visit the ER in Mountain View, Arkansas. Shots & stitches topped the weekend off.

sent from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Took my daughters and their boyfriends out for a bike ride 2 years ago; my house is about 5 miles from the trailhead. Rode all evening, then home at dusk. About a mile from home we decided to stop at a convenience store for a treat; crossing the street I tried to bunny hop the curb, then "kiss" the flower bunker with the front tire.

I was a little too tired, misjudged, skated the sidewalk with the back tire, and unable to correct I ended up laying in some thorny bushes in the planter...in full view of my guests and traffic. Local cop was gassing his car up and ran over, first to render aid, then proceeded to laugh himself silly while he took an "accident investigation pic" with his phone.

It hasn't ended up posted on my wall...yet. But I imagine it will...


----------



## jcab256 (Jan 25, 2014)

I was 14 oro so, and my and a few friends were out with our BMX's. Well, we happend to see a cute group of girls from our school, and decided to impress them.
There was a small field that led to a parking lot to a strip mall that had a well worn trail in it. I decided that I was going to fly down this trail, up to the lip of the parking lot and jump over the parking block/curb that was there. I remember going as fast as I could, hitting the lip of the asphalt parking lot, and then going OTB, landing on my back and watching my handlebars come and land across my chest.
The girls left, my friends came up laughing to see if I was okay, and I felt like a huge idiot.

ahh... what doesn't kill you, haunts you through high school... LOL


----------



## Polishtea (Jan 6, 2014)

Climbing up very steep fire road trail, in the granny gear, chain drops, since I'm already going at extremely slow speeds I start to tip over instantly as my feet starting flying around the pedals since there is suddenly no resistance. I can't unclip fast enough. I fall to the side like a rider new to clipless and what happens on my way down? The droper post lever on my handlebar digs into my chest and drags across my nipple. Massive bruising looked like I got whipped by someone holding an giant squid tentacle. It was embarassing as hell.


----------



## FNG RIDER (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah man, going down my favorite trail, I was crossing the same roots that I have crossed countless many times. No biggee; P This time the bars twisted out of my hands and landed on my right side. it hurt so bad I could not get back on the bike, I finally rode it back and somehow loaded that heavy ass bike into the back of the car. I was out for 3 months from what I later found out to be 2 fractured ribs. That was it for the season, again; ) My sister gets so sick of hearing about my bike injuries; )

There is more but that is for later.


----------



## mountain_warrior (May 10, 2014)

*Pretty Lame Fall*

I was riding up a steep hill and i decided to get off, i put my foot down and the hillside crumbled away under me. I fell forwards face planted into the ground and waked my elbow very hard on my frame. I got a very big purple bruise but luckily no major injuries.


----------



## thatguyat99 (May 20, 2014)

Was riding around in the parking lot waiting on my buddies to get their helmets on, etc...
Talking smack and laughing it up with them...didn't notice the grate in the middle of the lot that my front tire perfectly slipped into between the slits...I was still talking as I went over...basically I stayed in the same position on the bike as it rotated over and slammed me into the pavement. It happened so fast I never reacted...my hands were still on the handlebars and I was still clipped in. I still have the scar on the top of my hand and elbow where I busted them. Nothing needed stitches though and nothing else injured. Those guys still bring it up sometimes. Happened 15 years ago.


----------



## D Boogie C (Aug 9, 2013)

Bunny hopped an old car lift in a garage.. broke my elbow.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

Back in my roadie days, I was working on my bike in the garage and decided to take it for a quick spin down the street to check on some gear shifting. I rode up the street, made a u-turn and back to my driveway. Instead of going up the driveway, where my car was partially blocking it, I decided to just get up on the curb. I lifted my front wheel up and I just see my wheel roll off. I forgot to lock my quick release back up. I put my hand down and my arm and since I was clipped in, I flipped over, but my hand stayed in place as it was caught in the handlebar. I ended up breaking my wrist and was in a cast for 3 months.


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

Signed up for my first dh race. I had a xc race the previous day (won my age division!), woke up tired and just not "in it." Took the lift up for a practice run - that first run didn't go very well. I was actually thinking about dropping out. The trail was intense and I wasn't riding at my best. The trail was sketchy, and one section in particular ( a steep, loose rock garden) was a bit beyond my skill level. On my best of best days, maybe. But this wasn't one of those days.

My pride, however, said: Just one more practice run. You'll get in the right mind set.

_Never listen to pride!!_:madman:

Standing a top the start ramp, I got the signal to go and I took my hands off the brakes and started down. Just then, someone behind me yelled "wait!" (not sure if it was to me or someone else) I instinctively turned my head and took my eyes off the ramp for just a mili-second. That's all it took. I rode right off the %&% start ramp and fell about 8 feet onto my feet. I landed on a rock and my left ankle exploded. It swelled up the size of a grapefruit in seconds...

My talas is in about 4 pieces and my tib/fib separated from my ankle. Thank god it wasn't worse. The surgeon said that normally when you apply enough force to shatter your talas like that, the rest of your leg shatters as well. As of now, 5-7 screws and 8 weeks non-weight bearing. We'll see how surgery goes tomorrow.

It simply proves a point - fate has a sense of humor. I didn't crash on that gnarly rock garden or steep off-camber turn through the trees. No. I shattered my ankle and my season falling off the start ramp of my final practice run...Kinda like when I blew my ACL on the cat track _after_ I hucked that cliff.

(really fate? really? Can I ever injure myself doing something snazzy? )

Oh well, here's to 8 weeks of ice cream, beer, and dreaming about some sassy fall riding :thumbsup:


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I was crossing a log on a riverside trail when my leg cramped with my weight on that pedal. I heard my hamstring pop bad, and tumbled over the bank to the river. Most importantly I caught my bike as it passed me so it didn't get wet.

When I crashed I hadn't been on the bike 2 minutes.

I could get myself back up to the trail, but I couldn't do me and the bike both so I had to have help recovering my bike. I had to call for someone to come get me because I couldn't risk driving and crashing due to a cramp. The cramps kept coming for hours, both legs, back, under my ribs.

A week later my hamstring is plum crazy purple, knee to butt, side to side. I've got a nice hot pain that flares up if I put pressure on it in a certain way. I'm learning new ways to use my feet instead of my hands, because I can't bend over, especially to my injured side.


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Hungry Chainring*

I had a hardtail I converted to a road bike that I was getting ready to use for a charity ride. At the time I didn't have a bike stand so I was oiling the chain with it leaning against my garbage can. I didn't have my pedals on it yet so stupidly I was using my finger to spin the crank arm.

Apparently I didn't lean the bike onto the garbage can enough because it fell onto me and pushed my finger between the chain and the ring. Instinctively I yanked back and it pulled off the nail. The chainring tooth punctured through my nail and didn't stop until it hit bone.

Thankfully adrenaline had me just angry with myself rather than wimpering on the ground like I would be otherwise. I ended up just cleaning and bandaging it. The next day I went to work and after 6 hours of me constantly changing bandages because it had yet to stop bleeding my boss made me goto the hospital where it was cauterized and worked on. Thankfully the nailbed was still intact so the nail grew back.

I ended up riding 31 miles with my index finger bandaged and pointing up in the air.


----------



## eicca (May 9, 2014)

Nothing like the old turn-too-fast-on-gravel. You keep going around the turn but your bike goes forward on its side. Done that a few times.

My most recent moron crash: had to inflate a tubeless wheel a good deal more than necessary to keep the bead seated. Riding downhill and the big bouncy tire ricocheted off a tiny rock, off a root, and the whole bike just kind of flew out from under me.


----------



## Conrad85 (Jul 21, 2014)

Went mountain biking for my first time today.

Fell three times on my side / back while pushing bike up steep hills or down super steep ones. It was funny and I laughed at myself.

Finally there was a spot that wasn't too steep to go down, so I thought I'd give it a try - was tired of pushing the bike up the steep trail.

I had my brakes on as much as I could and I had my right pedal in the 6 o'clock position. Pedal hit rock, handlebars went all the way to the left and I did a superman over the handlebars. Landed on chin, hand, and elbow. 

Scariest part was the impact to my chin, because I could feel my spine and getting the wind knocked out of me.

I was stupid and was a little dehydrated too..

Not sure if mountain biking is for me or if I chose a trail with too steep a grade with too many rocks.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Conrad85 said:


> Went mountain biking for my first time today.
> 
> Fell three times on my side / back while pushing bike up steep hills or down super steep ones. It was funny and I laughed at myself.
> 
> ...


Do not give up. It will get better. Try much milder terrain, and slowly work your way up. You got this.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

i have been riding on and off for forever and still have stupid crap happen to me. Slid out on a group ride landed nice and soft pedal a few feet realize i'm gushing blood from my knee...needed stitches...favorite is crashing and dislocating my big tow. I was wearing my 5.10 riding shoes both times...thats right more then once...who does crap like that. It will get better and if not you'll at least learn to tuck roll and bounce better :thumbsup:


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

When I was a kid I used to race road and train a lot, keeping my head down at times to reduce drag. I once ran into a parked car and flew over the car landing on a Grass island by not paying attention. Idiot!


----------



## finhudson16 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'd just finished a line of jumps, and nailed all of them, and I started cycling up a gentle climb to do the jumps again.

I hit a small rock at about 2mph and slipped off the pedals, I took the full impact with my balls against the crossbar.

I've also gone over the top of a really easy berm when I was riding my new bike for the first time and accidentally jumped over a small pond, but i landed on the bank and slammed my thighs into the handlebars.


----------



## Elfbkr50 (Jan 10, 2006)

Fast tight singletrack through winding trees in the winter. Cut a corner and leaned in too much and caught a tree with left shoulder. Bounced across the trail into a 2nd tree and when falling landed the small of my back on my pedal. I still can't picture how the hell that happened, and it was too bad nobody else got to see.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

This isn't my injury, but I was present when this happened. For those of you who have a faint heart, then you may want to stop reading here....

Back when I was skateboarder, every Sunday, they would close the park down for bikers and skaters and it became a showcase. There was a BMX guy named Darcy. I forgot his last name, but he was this big sponsored guy. He decided to bronco (bunny hop or jump) over 10 people laying down. He gathered up tons of speed and he cleared them by a mile, but as he landed on his seat, the seat broke. At this point, he was losing control and by instinct (I'm guessing) he tried to sit down. Lets just say he got a seat post up somewhere you wouldn't want one. OUCH. People came rushing to help him and I was one of them. It wasn't pretty as he kept squirming with a bike up his butt so the bike was just moving around with him. He turned out to be okay and he returned two weeks later.


----------



## duncanstrohnd (Mar 20, 2013)

I had an old Cannondale hardtail I was keeping alive well past it's retirement date. The rear derailleur needed a tuneup before every ride, so I was dialling it in before a planned ride the next morning.

I took a quick spin up the street to run through the gears after adjusting, and rolling back down the slope of my street, I was looking down at the chain. I had to brake quickly to avoid someone's kid and I was all off balance and only half paying attention as I was preoccupied with my gears. 

My left foot slippped off the pedal forwards, and my right foot kept pedalling. This caused the left pedal to come back around, and catch my left leg right at mid calf. My left calf became trapped in front of and under the pedal, and because I was still pedalling, the pedal crushed my calf muscle.

3 weeks off the bike, and my left calf muscle is now permanently deformed. I'm a Winnah!


----------



## Bryon Kielian (Nov 12, 2014)

Not do I have a myriad of these stories. One of my favorites was last November I was in the garage working on my bike and I had it propped up on a jackstand under the BB. What I was doing escapes me but I was knelt down next to the bike slightly under the metal workbench. I went to stand up real fast and BAM, the metal drawrer on the under side of the table hit my back right around the kidneys. I screamed and hooped and hollered like a baby but it really hurt. I got myself together and walked into the bathroom to check out my back and there was a big gash across my lower back. It really hurt! It's May now and I still have the scar. The Doc actually commented on it when I went for a rountine checkup and she checked my back for sketchy moles 😂. "What did you do to your back!?!?!" I had to tell the story. Along with why my elbow was wrapped up from a crasg the previous day and many other scars haha.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

A mate I ride w/ had a stiff back a couple of weeks ago... he put it out emptying the dishwasher!?

I know it's not a biking injury... but we were meeting up to do a weekends riding. Me with my arm in a sling and him hobbling around like Mr. Magoo!? 

It was all rather comical.

-----------------------------------------------------------
-=snifff!!=- What's that you say?


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

Sitting on the back of my truck I was removing my riding shoes when some guy on a walmart bike came whipping down from the trail head into the parking lot at warp speed. Trying to show off in front of his girlfriend he decided to try peeling out but his tires dug into the sand instead catapulting him off the bike landing right in front of me some 7 ft from his bike. Covered in sand and gravel burn he sprung back to his feet trying to play it off like he was fine. After asking if he was ok I asked if that was why he was wearing a full face helmet. :-D


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Ventral/umbilical hernia. Not 100% positive it was from wrecking but around the Sam time I noticed it I had taken a hard shot to exact spot from the stem on my bike. Didn't knock the wind out of me but I had to sit on the trail for a few before I could get back up. Wasn't from jumping or anything was just riding along maybe about 10mph and caught a rock weird with my rear tire


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I recently was riding in the rain and hit a rooted out spot at speed just like normal and the front tire washed then grabbed and tried to throw me OTB but I jumped sideways. I hit the inside of my ankle on the cable guide on the top tube of the frame. My ankle immediately blew up till my foot went numb and I had to open my shoes. Rode out and went home and iced it. With in a few hours my ankle and half my foot was purple. 2 days later the impact cut it also infected. That was 2 weeks ago and the cut is healing and the ankle is slowly healing.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I got one more 2 years ago first day of camping trip at Raystown I washed out in a turn. I had a choice slide left- off embankment, slide straight-hit tree, roll right miss tree. I rolled right onto my knee which grated across rocks like a cheese grater. 2 cuts 2 layers of stitch's deep and 3 hours at the hospital. Missed 2 days of riding and the last night I got to night ride.

BTW my knee pads were in the tent, I didn't wear them cause it was really hot.


----------



## poconnell (Jan 15, 2016)

drunk and stupid, rode dwn a hill and the hadle bars went forward and no brakes so to slow down i stuck my feet out and went head first over the handle bars, gash on my temple and t7 fracture and dislocated collar bone and took 3 months to heal. have a video of incident from a go pro cam if i can upload it. could not so here is a link to it on facebook. handle bars tightened afterward and brake is now working.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1709874729225523


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

Yesterday.......taking off a cassette lock ring......popped a hernia......yup......that really happened.....eff me. Ring was on good from the factory.....pushing the wrench one way while holding a cassette wrench with the other hand......pushed real hard......and my genetic defect gave way before the cassette......

Had one taken care of on the other side 16 years ago.....now I have a surgical consult in 2 weeks......need to be back on the damn bike and at 75-80% for June.....

At least it is a small one and I can get it scoped vs. the 3" scar I have from the old one....


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

River19 said:


> Yesterday.......taking off a cassette lock ring......popped a hernia......yup......that really happened.....eff me. Ring was on good from the factory.....pushing the wrench one way while holding a cassette wrench with the other hand......pushed real hard......and my genetic defect gave way before the cassette......
> 
> Had one taken care of on the other side 16 years ago.....now I have a surgical consult in 2 weeks......need to be back on the damn bike and at 75-80% for June.....
> 
> At least it is a small one and I can get it scoped vs. the 3" scar I have from the old one....


Not gonna lie. This had me dying laughing while opening a package of new bike parts I ordered. Hopefully I dont pop a hernia while installing them!


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Back in 1996 I just picked up my brand new Specialized Stumpjumper M2FS Comp with my first ever clipless pedals. I worked for my town's public works department and I was riding to my town's new multi-million dollar flood control pump station to show all the big wigs and engineers how to run it. 

As I rode up to the rather large crowd at the control panal I came to a stop and when I went to put my foot down I forgot I was clipped into my new pedals. I just fell over on my right side still clipped into my pedals and as I looked up one of the engineers said to no one "And this is the guy that's going to show us how this works".

I never felt more stupid than I did at that moment, but I got up and unlocked the panal and fired up the pumps showing them I was smarter than I looked.

After I rode home I read how to make the pedals much eaiser to click out of and that never happened again.


----------



## dana109 (Jul 15, 2008)

cleat was clogged with mud at the end of a ride i went to hop up onto a sidewalk by my place and thought i was clipped in securely. i wasn't. my foot came out and my foot lifted when i came back down my full weight of my right foot pushed the crank backwards and my pedal went pretty deep into my shin. golfball size bump and it got infected and i had to to the doctor. ha ha ha. that was lame. 

also first ride in clipless did good all ride got back home, unclipped right, leaned left.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

Need to keep this going, some funny stuff!

One of my lamest: I was riding along the street, standing, with my hands on the bar ends. For some reason, I decided it would be a good idea to switch to the grips without sitting down. Sitting, I could ride no handed, and I'd only be no handed for a second, anyway, so should be easy enough, right? Found myself on the ground real quick! No major injury, just a few scrapes. However, I had my nice watch on, and it cost me almost a 100 bucks to replace the crystal that got all scratched up.


----------



## chuck guy (Mar 28, 2016)

I was riding with my son who trains/runs distance, going real slow for a min, I did a slow motion fall to my right clipped in, my thumb caught the edge of a rock and disclocated it. Yanked it back in, right in front of him which earned me good cred and rode out to get films and put in a splint/cast....OR later in the week for ligament repair.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

My personal one was after work hooligan ride, hopped on a bench at bus shelter, pop front up to wheelie drop the end, started going off the end and my unhelmeted head met overhead beam of the shelter. Didnt knock me completely out, but vision blanked for a few seconds. Found myself on my back, my bike shot out in front and my glassee had ejected off my face. Earned me a couple stitches on head.
Our friend this past fall Whistler trip fractured his wrist, first day, first ride, less than one hour into ride. When asked, he sheepishly has to say it was in Lost lakes, not the park.


----------



## Xcno (Oct 30, 2016)

No matter how tempting it is don't stick your finger into a moving brake rotor. I was adjusting my front brake, not paying attention, and bam finger goes into rotor. Went into doc and first they took X-ray's finding tip of finger broken. In went the Novocain, first they took the remaining finger nail off then stitched me up with 5 stitches. Really sore next day after 12 hour Novocain wore off!!


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

Xcno said:


> No matter how tempting it is don't stick your finger into a moving brake rotor. I was adjusting my front brake, not paying attention, and bam finger goes into rotor. Went into doc and first they took X-ray's finding tip of finger broken. In went the Novocain, first they took the remaining finger nail off then stitched me up with 5 stitches. Really sore next day after 12 hour Novocain wore off!!


Ha, I had a buddy that had the top of his index finger cut completely off doing the same thing:yikes:. The Docs were able to put it back but it does not look as good as new.
I think of that every time I am working on a wheel with a rotor on it. It totally seems like something I would do.


----------



## fatboy43 (May 4, 2008)

I installed a new stem on my bike to adjust the reach. Being a consummate over tightener of all things that twist I decided to go easy on the stem bolts to not immediately ruin the new stem.

On the test run I came up to my first down hill roll-over and when my wheel made contact with the trail it turned 90 degrees to my handlebars....because the bolts weren't tight enough.

Needless to say I went for a ride and broke my fall on the next boulder down hill. Fractured knee cap and wrist. That was 5 weeks ago and I have another 2 months to go.

I'm a total jackass. However, I now own knee pads, wrist protection and more importantly a torque wrench!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jwinkeler (Dec 25, 2017)

I fell my first night on mountain bike patrol as a LEO, it was my first subject stop and as I was doing a crossover dismount my left foot got caught in the toe clip and I went down hard. I broke my scaphoid into 4 pieces. Not my best moment on duty haha

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stellarider (Mar 17, 2018)

after completing a 14 mile technical downhill we were riding on a flat, straight gravel road to get back to the car. i was hopping over potholes and landed one wrong, went down pretty hard and fractured my wrist.  i was off the mountain bike for a few months and it took most of a year to get back to 100%.


----------



## bknopp (Apr 1, 2016)

June 2016. I did the Downieville Downhill (Pauley's Creek, Butcher Ranch), N. Yuba River Trail, Mt. Elwell, Graegle, Mill's Peak. No crashes, no mechanicals, nothing. Walking down to the N. Yuba River to cool off and celebrate my Downieville Downhill survival, totally sober, stumbled on rock and fell backwards, tumbling down 20 feet. 14 stitches to the back of my head. Go figure.


----------



## The_Granny_Gear (Oct 30, 2018)

this wsn't my injury, was a friends,

so my friends and i where messing around in his drive way, he has a set of stairs to his door, we would open the door, ride through the house, and go down the stairs, (stupid) and once he tried it after trying to b-hop and when he went through the door he cased the door frame (the bottom part; it stuck up) and went otb, breaking his right collarbone. i haven't seen him since.


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

I got slapped on the lower leg by a prickly pear cactus and a spine went into my leg. I've been trying to get it out for 3 weeks, my skin is tented up around it but it won't come out.

It feels like an eraser nub inside my shin, and I can pop it like a zit and pus/blood comes out, but no cactus spine. 

Hoping eventually my body will spit it out!


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

Update!!! The cactus spine indeed popped right out of my shin one day (at work)about 2 weeks later, just like a big ol' pimple. It was about 1 cm in length.


----------



## TangoDancer (Jul 13, 2020)

*I was crashed - bruised or broken ribs*

There I was minding my own business, pedaling up a steep single track which is well used (and legal) to go both directions, when a mtn biker comes down around a very tight turn and finds me slogging up the trail. They weren't going very fast but just slightly too fast to stop right in front of me. So they made a decision to go on the high side of the trail and there they stopped...for about 3 seconds and then they began to fall over and onto me, knocking me down a six foot embankment covered with oak shrubbery (not poison oak of which there is plenty in this location). I probably fell 8 feet from the top of my bike to impact point. Being a Monty Python fan, I figured if I died in a shrubbery it would be ok.

Had the wind knocked out of me and took a couple of minutes to determined if I was seriously injured. They came down and helped me up and to recover. And, they were appropriately apologetic. It was their fault, but a freak accident. I told them them that they must write 100 times "I will fall into the uphill side of the mountain, not downhill" .

Finished the ride and now a couple of days later find that I can still go riding without much pain as long as I don't go jarringly down the mountain. It's the standing up and turning around that makes the ribs hurt. All my friends say there isn't anything to do about a bruised or broken rib so just be gentle on it and let it heal.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Went to bunny hop over a downed tree a couple of days ago...

Right foot came unclipped and the rear tire got a taste of the twig and berries (more the berries) 

Quickly tightened up things after that 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Got tired, got lazy, made the decision to stop rather than correct my line on a steep trail. Went otb. Cut my thigh just above the knee and caught my thumb under the shifter and bar. Nearly tore the tendons in my thumb. Was sore as hell for a few months. You know it hurts when you reach across with the left hand to shift gears.


----------



## ojito (Jun 20, 2010)

TranceX said:


> I wish there was a facebook style "like" button for these........ :lol:


I wish that all the time in this forum lol.. This thread is especially great.


----------



## ojito (Jun 20, 2010)

Xcno said:


> No matter how tempting it is don't stick your finger into a moving brake rotor. I was adjusting my front brake, not paying attention...


It is pretty tempting, but will try to resist :lol:

Oh man, I have come close many times, and have wondered how much it does happen.


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

Not exactly biking,... but biking related. I use Gorilla Tape as rim tape. In general, when I get lazy, I cut tape with my teeth instead of scissors. Did you know that gorilla tape will stick to your lips and is strong enough to tear off a couple layers of skin? Neither did I.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

Out riding a basic xc trail, got to a steep uphill switchback, put down some torque into the pedals and something went 'twang' in my hip. 
I find out there's this lame arse muscle called a piriformis that is a total C!$& to heal. 3 months off the bike and 11 months of physio and stretching later and I'm finally feeling like I'm getting back to where I was 😬


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

Friction-blistered my thumb trying to un-mount a tyre:










I have since made a tiny tyre lever for those occasions when the bead is stuck to the rim. I'm not even running tubeless, so I can't blame sealant, and both the tyre and rim were ETRTO spec.

I am happy to report that the skin has since grown back, and I hope that all my future injuries are even lamer than this one.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Besides experiencing toe overlap riding barefoot when I was 14, the lamest accident was riding down a pedestrian walk in the center of the town on my race bike, and whilst riding trying to fix something on the frontbrake. 
Spectacular endo, falling flat on the ground with many spectators.
No injuries.


----------



## Stu Pidassle (Feb 6, 2010)

One winter night ride the parking lot was a solid block of ice. Since the trails were bare dirt, no studded tires. I slipped on the ice when walking my bike to the trail head and fell awkwardly, dislocating my shoulder and ending my ride before it began. The insult to go along with the original injury is that someone from my riding group tells me to be careful at the start of every ride where there is even the slightest bit of ice at the parking lot. The original incident was over 5 years ago.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Recently hit a stump and bent the crank on my new trance x and also broke my big toe. Basically split it after the first joint


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

cerpindicular said:


> Recently hit a stump and bent the crank on my new trance x and also broke my big toe. Basically split it after the first joint


Yee_ouch!_


----------

